# Volpe, Lupo o della mostrizzazione



## Brunetta (14 Gennaio 2019)

Qui è noto che spesso il traditore compie una opera di mostrizzazione del tradito. 
Per i non abitué sintetizzo: per evitare di riconoscere in modo troppo disturbante che si sta facendo qualcosa contro la coppia che si vuole conservare, si enfatizzano e si ingigantiscono le imperfezioni e i difetti che sono presenti in tutti. Se questo non avviene in modo eclatante nei confronti del personale tradito a causa propria, avviene per gli altri traditi gentilmente definiti i “cornuti”.
Non essendo avvezza a questo termine, ma neppure ai pettegolezzi e neppure non essendo una amante mexican delle pochade, un tempo mi sembrava un incomprensibile accanimento o semplicemente un linguaggio comune in altre zone o ambienti. Naturalmente mi sembrava impossibile la presenza di tante persone sciatte o noiose o anafettive o trascuranti che non vedevo tra le coppie che conoscevo e nemmeno tra le persone che sapevo fossero state tradite.
Poi (grazie a Tebe, ex utente tradita e traditrice) ho conosciuto questo meccanismo frequente. Direi che si tratta un po’ del meccanismo del LUPO che deve trovare delle colpe nell’AGNELLO per giustificare il fatto di volerselo mangiare.
Inconsapevolmente un utente usava spesso l’espressione “chi pecora si fa, il lupo se la mangia”. Che è l’esplicitazione della colpevolezza della vittima.

Riflettendo sul “nostro” argomento ho capito che anche i traditi, una volta scoperto di essere stati costretti a interpretare questo ruolo, operano spesso una operazione simile.
Può sembrare strano perché dovrebbe bastare di aver scoperto il tradimento per avere motivi per non apprezzare il traditore.
In realtà questa mostrizzazione avviene perché, a meno che la tresca non sia durata meno di 48h, è difficile considerare perfido chi comunque è stato ritenuto apprezzabile e partner affidabile fino alla scoperta. Se venisse riconosciuto che anche il traditore è semplicemente un essere umano che ha seguito il proprio egoismo, magari in qualcosa di “poco serio” come una relazione extraconiugale fatta di mero erotismo, sesso e adolescenziali risate, potremmo riconoscervi qualcosa di noi che abbiamo trovato opportunità di evasione in altre cose (oggettivamente e comunemente considerate lecite) come coltivare un hobby o frequentare luoghi di aggregazione di nostro gusto, dalla discoteca al centro commerciale o culturale, a seconda dei gusti.
Quindi il giorno dopo la scoperta il traditore viene dipinto come scostante, distratto, poco collaborativo, brontolone ecc.
Insomma qui si tratta del meccanismo della VOLPE che deve rinunciare all’UVA.

Similmente moltissimi amanti dipingono il partner del proprio amante come quantomeno tonto se si beve le balle che gli vengono raccontate.

Insomma Fedro ci conosce bene :carneval:  
  [FONT=&quot]«[/FONT]Giove[FONT=&quot] impose a noi due sacche:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]mise quella dei vizi propri dietro la schiena,[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]quella carica dei vizi altrui davanti al petto»[/FONT]


----------



## disincantata (14 Gennaio 2019)

Sono una tradita anomala,  non ha mai avuto bisogno di raccontarmi balle,ne mai si e' sognato di addebitare  a me la minima colpa o responsabilia', gli e' capitata e basta, giovane, bella,  disponibile e l'occasione era  ideale, moglie al mare per mesi.


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Gennaio 2019)

Normalmente mai mi sognerei di rispondere a qualcuno che ha categorie logiche disfunzionali (e quel che è peggio cerca di venderle ad ogni piè sospinto usando come grimaldello l'età anagrafica avanzata spacciata per esperienza), ma visto che l'utonta che ha aperto il thread ha pensato bene di inserire il riferimento al mio utilizzo del termine "cornuti" penso proprio che ribatteró.
Brutta bestia i dogmi.
Portano a fare i discorsi a prescindere.
Non tutti i traditi sono cornuti.
Non tutti i traditori sono gente che ha bisogno della foglia di fico della "mostrizzazione" (che cagata di termine, però usiamolo per amore di vocabolario comune).
E soprattutto,  ma questo è il lato patologico di vivere la propria vita sociale in un posto come questo dove la gente preferisce perdere tempo che risolvere i propri problemi, non tutti sono immersi fino alle caviglie nello sfogo, invece di sistemarsi nella vita reale. C'è anche chi, ingoiato il boccone amaro della scoperta di un paio di corna, si organizza la vita e tutto sommato va avanti senza per forza strutturare un trauma bloccante che ti fotte l'esistenza.
Parliamo un po' di quelle che finiscono a letto con me. Prendo la mia vita come esempio, non solo perché è quella che conosco meglio, ma anche perché ritengo di avere dei firewall abbastanza alti tarati su tutta una serie di categorie umane che tengo alla larga dal mio regale Augello.
Quelle che finiscono a letto con me sono donne tendenzialmente coetanee, sposate con figli, che vogliono un gran bene ai loro legittimi, e semplicemente hanno perso nei loro confronti l'attrazione fisica roboante dei primi tempi. Questo ovviamente non vuol dire che non ci scopino più, e vuol dire ancor meno che tra legittimi non si sappia dove mettere le mani quando tocca portare il risultato a casa.
Che è una pratica nobilissima, che però ha il grande difetto di bastare a qualcuno e a qualcun altro no.
Ma in un modo o nell'altro, ho sempre la sensazione che tra le mie braccia me le abbiano buttate in parte pure i mariti.
La chimica di coppia, che ci piaccia oppure no, tranne rarissimi casi va ad esaurimento. Rimane il sapere dove mettere le mani, il volersi bene, il voler tenere insieme il nido ed il progetto, tutto nobilissimo e guai a chi lo tocca.
Ma arriva il momento in cui si esaurisce. Puoi farti il tour dei locali di scambisti, mettere in pratica ogni tipo di voglia pure in gran parte indotta (ho perso il conto di quelle che hanno provato roba sadomaso senza essere minimamente interessate oppure mentalmente predisposte), a un certo punto ti verrà comunque la voglia di mentire per recuperare uno spazio che sia solo tuo, incontrare qualcuno, prendergli la testa e spingerla tra le tue cosce. Poi tornare a casa come se nulla fosse accaduto.
Nella realtà le cose si complicano sempre, ma uno che mi dica che non ha mai avuto questo tipo di pensiero mi sta dicendo una cazzata: il pensiero ti viene, poi lo reprimi o non lo reprimi, ma ti viene.
In ambedue i casi spesso si fa l'errore di credere che questo moto di cambiamento assolutamente naturale e spontaneo sia conseguenza di qualche mancanza dell'altra persona. Su cui scaricherò la frustrazione di essermi represso, o la responsabilità delle eventuali corna. Si chiamano paraculi oppure inconsapevoli. Punterei ai paraculi.
Pe inciso, che sia ben chiaro che sono paraculi a pari merito tanto quelli che tradiscono che quelli che non tradiscono e stanno coi coglioni girati.
Però non siamo tutti così. Esistono persone che hanno un autostima decente, che avvertono i limiti del tradito a cui comunque si vuol bene, ma vogliono bene a sufficienza anche a loro stessi per ascoltarsi. sono egoisti a sufficienza per decidere per entrambi, e non creano mostri. Semplicemente trasformano un socio al 50% su tutto e su tutti, in un socio al 50% solo sul progetto famiglia mentre si fanno un'altra società unipersonale per gestire la propria sfera intima.
Senza volpi e senza mostri.
Scrivevo sopra che spesso ho la sensazione che tra le braccia me le abbiano buttate i mariti. Se da grande amore della mia vita, socio al 50% su tutto e su tutti, su sogni, progetti, famiglia, futuro e vecchiaia diventi semplicemente il socio delle cose serie come la gestione della famiglia, mi pare chiaro che cambia la base di calcolo dell'innamoramento. Non verrai più valutato come cinghiale da sesso, o come fabbrica di sogni e aspettative. Magari verrai valutato in base alla affidabilità oppure alla capacità di essere un buon padre e quel che è peggio ti darai pure da fare per soddisfare le aspettative richieste.
Ora mio caro cornuto, mica penserai di poterti garantire l'esclusiva sul cervello e sugli orgasmi anali della signora solo perché sei affidabile, vero?
L'ultima donna che mi ha pregato di orgasmarle in faccia sta con uno più bello di me, più giovane di me, sicuramente più presente e affidabile di me (non credo che ce l'abbia più piccolo del mio visto che quelle che stanno con il matita di solito me lo fannno notare), solo che è divorato dall'ansia per gli impegni presi, a cui poi tocca stare appresso. Lavoro, figli, mutuo, bollette, tasse, scadenze.
Gli impegni che prendi alla fine ti divorano. se lasci indietro una bolletta ogni tanto e sbatti la tua signora al muro magari quella avrà ancora voglia del mio uccello, ma poi allo stato dei fatti con me magari non ci viene.
Lasciamo perdere l'epopea dell'uomoconchetta che ho già scritto un papiro, magari proseguo più tardi


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Gennaio 2019)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sono una tradita anomala,  non ha mai avuto bisogno di raccontarmi balle,ne mai si e' sognato di addebitare  a me la minima colpa o responsabilia', gli e' capitata e basta, giovane, bella,  disponibile e l'occasione era  ideale, moglie al mare per mesi.


Messa giù così praticamente manco sono corna.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Normalmente mai mi sognerei di rispondere a qualcuno che ha categorie logiche disfunzionali (e quel che è peggio cerca di venderle ad ogni piè sospinto usando come grimaldello l'età anagrafica avanzata spacciata per esperienza), ma visto che l'utonta che ha aperto il thread ha pensato bene di inserire il riferimento al mio utilizzo del termine "cornuti" penso proprio che ribatteró.
> Brutta bestia i dogmi.
> Portano a fare i discorsi a prescindere.
> Non tutti i traditi sono cornuti.
> ...


sono d accordo con te, quindi sei consapevole che tua moglie si puo' far sbattere da un altro uccello.
Mi sembri coerente, bravo, anche secondo me funziona cosi.


----------



## danny (15 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Scrivevo sopra che spesso ho la sensazione che tra le braccia me le abbiano buttate i mariti. Se da grande amore della mia vita, socio al 50% su tutto e su tutti, su sogni, progetti, famiglia, futuro e vecchiaia *diventi semplicemente il socio delle cose serie come la gestione della famiglia,* mi pare chiaro che cambia la base di calcolo dell'innamoramento. Non verrai più valutato come cinghiale da sesso, o come fabbrica di sogni e aspettative. Magari verrai valutato in base alla affidabilità oppure alla capacità di essere un buon padre e quel che è peggio ti darai pure da fare per soddisfare le aspettative richieste.
> Ora mio caro cornuto, mica penserai di poterti garantire l'esclusiva sul cervello e sugli orgasmi anali della signora solo perché sei affidabile, vero?


Sono anche convinto che non tutte le donne definiscano un progetto solo sulla base di un innamoramento e di un'affinità sessuale, ma anche di un calcolo razionale, ovvero scegliendo per quanto possibile avendo superato ormai la soglia dei 30 anni il partner con le caratteristiche che ritengono adeguate a un marito, futuro padre, compagno di vita. Salvo poi trovarsi inevitabilmente nella situazione da te descritta.


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Sono anche convinto che non tutte le donne definiscano un progetto solo sulla base di un innamoramento e di un'affinità sessuale, ma anche di un calcolo razionale, ovvero scegliendo per quanto possibile avendo superato ormai la soglia dei 30 anni il partner con le caratteristiche che ritengono adeguate a un marito, futuro padre, compagno di vita. Salvo poi trovarsi inevitabilmente nella situazione da te descritta.


È sempre una questione di proporzioni. Il bianco e il nero non esiste nemmeno lì. Ieri ero a pranzo in un ristorante frequentato dal giro della RAI e ti posso assicurare che di signore che avevano scelto un uomo più grande, probabilmente tenendo in gran conto la tranquillità e la stabilità economica ce n'erano a iosa. Ma poi quando ti ritrovi a rimboccare le coperte di un vecchietto, il conto arriva.


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Gennaio 2019)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> sono d accordo con te, quindi sei consapevole che tua moglie si puo' far sbattere da un altro uccello.
> Mi sembri coerente, bravo, anche secondo me funziona cosi.


Ma quando non avete altri argomenti per discutere nel merito tirate sempre in ballo mia moglie? Ma ho forse mai negato che nella mia concezione siamo tutti sul mercato, sempre?
Capisco i nuovi utenti oppure i sedicenti tali che devono mantenere il punto, ma sarebbe bello che almeno le persone con cui interagisco da 4 anni andassero un po' avanti ogni tanto con i concetti. Altrimenti mi viene il dubbio che il parente autistico sia tu.

'ngiorno...


----------



## danny (15 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Riflettendo sul “nostro” argomento ho capito che anche i traditi, una volta scoperto di essere stati costretti a interpretare questo ruolo, operano spesso una operazione simile.
> Può sembrare strano perché dovrebbe bastare di aver scoperto il tradimento per avere motivi per non apprezzare il traditore.
> In realtà questa mostrizzazione avviene perché, a meno che la tresca non sia durata meno di 48h, è difficile considerare perfido chi comunque è stato ritenuto apprezzabile e partner affidabile fino alla scoperta. Se venisse riconosciuto che anche il traditore è semplicemente un essere umano che ha seguito il proprio egoismo, magari in qualcosa di “poco serio” come una relazione extraconiugale fatta di mero erotismo, sesso e adolescenziali risate, *potremmo riconoscervi qualcosa di noi che abbiamo trovato opportunità di evasione in altre cose (oggettivamente e comunemente considerate lecite) come coltivare un hobby o frequentare luoghi di aggregazione di nostro gusto, dalla discoteca al centro commerciale o culturale, a seconda dei gusti.*
> Quindi il giorno dopo la scoperta il traditore viene dipinto come scostante, distratto, poco collaborativo, brontolone ecc.
> ...


Quella in neretto è la banale espressione della propria individualità, che sopravvive alla luce del sole in una coppia. 
Una relazione extra comporta un altro tipo di coinvolgimento e quando scoperta mostra anche il ruolo dato agli elementi costituenti la coppia ufficiale.
Nel mio caso, dal tradimento subito, ho dovuto constatare di essere per mia moglie il "partner affidabile", ma di non suscitare più in lei un'attrattiva erotica sufficiente neppure per continuare a scopare.
Ovviamente prima questa cosa non era emersa per me.
Sono ora anche convinto che mia moglie mi abbia sposato proprio in virtù della mia affidabilità e disponibilità o comunque perché non ero il solito _stronzo_, ma che non ci sia mai stata una sconvolgente passione erotica verso di me o, ma questo non lo saprò mai e tutto sommato non cambierebbe le cose, verso il sesso in generale. 
Ovvio che fatte queste considerazioni, la vicinanza precedente con lei resta solo un ricordo. Non è mostrizzazione, ma disincanto. Vedo il rapporto per quello che è e non ne sono più attratto.
Mi sono poi anche stufato di sentirmi il consolatore di qualcuno che non lo è stato con me. 
Potendo scegliere, meglio ridere e divertirmi con qualcun altro.


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Quella in neretto è la banale espressione della propria individualità, che sopravvive alla luce del sole in una coppia.
> Una relazione extra comporta un altro tipo di coinvolgimento e quando scoperta mostra anche il ruolo dato agli elementi costituenti la coppia ufficiale.
> Nel mio caso, dal tradimento subito, ho dovuto constatare di essere per mia moglie il "partner affidabile", ma di non suscitare più in lei un'attrattiva erotica sufficiente neppure per continuare a scopare.
> Ovviamente prima questa cosa non era emersa per me.
> ...


Ti continuo a dire che cercare di parlare di relazioni basate sulla attrattività sessuale con Brunetta più o meno equivale a cercare di spiegare i colori a qualcuno che è cieco dalla nascita. Da una parte si parla di odori, dall'altra di una tiepida amicizia.
È proprio la base di calcolo che non va. Se uno parla di pere l'altro parla di mele non troverete mai una sintesi.


----------



## danny (15 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ti continuo a dire che cercare di parlare di relazioni basate sulla attrattività sessuale con Brunetta più o meno equivale a cercare di spiegare i colori a qualcuno che è cieco dalla nascita. Da una parte si parla di odori, dall'altra di una tiepida amicizia.
> È proprio la base di calcolo che non va. Se uno parla di pere l'altro parla di mele non troverete mai una sintesi.


Condivisibile o meno, è comunque un thread che può offrire spunti di discussione.


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma quando non avete altri argomenti per discutere nel merito tirate sempre in ballo mia moglie? Ma ho forse mai negato che nella mia concezione siamo tutti sul mercato, sempre?
> Capisco i nuovi utenti oppure i sedicenti tali che devono mantenere il punto, ma sarebbe bello che almeno le persone con cui interagisco da 4 anni andassero un po' avanti ogni tanto con i concetti. Altrimenti mi viene il dubbio che il parente autistico sia tu.
> 
> 'ngiorno...


ammazza ti inalberi per poco.:carneval: ah ah ah ah ah


----------



## danny (15 Gennaio 2019)

Tempo fa, Jaracaranda pose una domanda che sintetizzo così: "Perché loro sì e noi no?".
Perché loro hanno deciso di tradire e noi non lo abbiamo fatto?
Abbiamo dato tante risposte, ma non vorrei che passasse come più attendibile quella che vuole chi è tradito più attanagliato dai sensi di colpa  o dotato di un senso del dovere innato, o di un codice morale superiore.
L'altro giorno stavo sistemando i video sul Mac e ne trovato uno vecchio convertito da nastro, in cui mia moglie camminava nuda ridendo per casa. Quanto mi piaceva...
Potrei dire che mia moglie mi ha fatto sangue per anni, ed è sostanzialmente la verità. Anche da sposati, non era diventato un complemento d'arredo della casa, qualcosa di funzionale al progetto. 
Mi eccitava, anche a livello di testa. Non è mai stata figa: aveva qualcosa però che riusciva a coinvolgermi e ad attrarmi. Tutto sommato questo è stato un filtro verso le altre donne, che, sì, mi piacevano, ma non a livello tale da rendermele desiderabili.
E poi c'è un'altra ragione, che se era palese allora lo è ancor di più adesso.
E sono le circostanze. Una persona che ti sconvolge al punto da farti decidere di tradire la devi incontrare. Devi avere modo poi di vederla, frequentarla, potendo gestire il tutto senza fare casini in casa.
Spesso qui si critica chi ha amanti tra i genitori dei figli a scuola o nel lavoro, ma questi sono i luoghi dove più frequentemente si possono incontrare persone e avere modalità e tempo per frequentarle, oltre al fatto che un collega può essere visto solo come un collega, un altro genitore come un genitore. E' la via più semplice e frequente, infatti.
Mia moglie ha beccato il tipo che le faceva sangue (condizione essenziale in quasi tutti i casi, credo) sul lavoro, tra i clienti abituali che ha la sua ditta. Le si è presentata l'occasione e l'ha colta. E, visto come successivamente ha motivato la cosa, posso dire che il suo limite viene dato soprattutto dalle occasioni, non da un ipotetico freno morale. 
Se non ti si presenta il tipo che ti fa sangue o se non hai modo di frequentarlo, hai voglia ad aver voglia di tradire.
Se in tutti gli ambiti che frequenti quotidianamente non c'è più nulla che possa suscitare interesse reciproco, devi valutare altrove. Ma quell'altrove richiede tempo, uscite, possibilità, incastri con gli impegni dei figli, la vita familiare, tutto il resto. E' più semplice arrivare a tradire se si ha un lavoro itinerante, con trasferte, a contatto con tante persone, con una gestione degli orari flessibili. Prima o poi la possibilità di cogliere l'occasione - se una persona ne ha intenzione - arriva. 
E si arriva all'ultima questione: perché una persona non ha voglia di tradire, malgrado le circostanze lo consentano?
Nel mio caso, fino a qualche tempo fa, perché mia moglie mi faceva ancora abbastanza sangue da mortificare il desiderio verso le altre. Perché non avevo possibilità e tempo per frequentare altre persone. Perché mi sentivo responsabile verso di lei e mia figlia. 
Mia moglie mi ha tradito perché nel nostro matrimonio per lei le emozioni non c'erano più. Quando le ha trovate in un'altra persona le ha colte.


----------



## danny (15 Gennaio 2019)

Ho portato questo esempio perché, secondo me, nelle coppie non c'è mai lo stesso livello di coinvolgimento per entrambi. Ci sono situazioni in cui uno dei due sta benissimo, è tranquillo perché ha trovato la sua dimensione giusta, mentre l'altro ha invece bisogni che prima o poi troverà da soddisfare fuori.
Penso alle donne che si trasformano in mamme a tempo pieno, stupendosi poi che i mariti cerchino altrove la parte divertente della donna (avere una moglie mamma anche col marito non è divertente), o ai mariti affidabili, puntuali, fedeli ma sostanzialmente ormai divenuti prevedibili e noiosi, incapaci di suscitare nel coniuge qualsiasi emozione forte.
Non è solo egoismo, ma _la ricerca inconscia della gioia._
Parlare di volpi, uva, pecore pertanto non ha molto senso, secondo me. O perlomeno, ha un senso che va superato, altrimenti non si comprende la situazione reale.
E a quel senso ci arriviamo...


----------



## spleen (15 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ho portato questo esempio perché, secondo me, nelle coppie non c'è mai lo stesso livello di coinvolgimento per entrambi. Ci sono situazioni in cui uno dei due sta benissimo, è tranquillo perché ha trovato la sua dimensione giusta, mentre l'altro ha invece bisogni che prima o poi troverà da soddisfare fuori. Penso alle donne che si trasformano in mamme a tempo pieno, stupendosi poi che i mariti cerchino altrove la parte divertente della donna (avere una moglie mamma anche col marito non è divertente), o ai mariti affidabili, puntuali, fedeli ma sostanzialmente ormai divenuti prevedibili e noiosi, incapaci di suscitare nel coniuge qualsiasi emozione forte. Non è più solo egoismo, ma la ricerca _inconscia_ della gioia. Parlare di volpi, uva, pecore pertanto non ha molto senso, secondo me. O perlomeno, ha un senso che va superato, altrimenti non si comprende la situazione reale.


  Si ok, allora adesso che hai capito la situazione reale, cosa pensi di fare? Perchè a mio avviso qua si continua a girare attorno alla faccenda e capisco che ti restituisca consapevolezza della situazione, ma non si può rimandare la soluzione del problema all'infinito.


----------



## danny (15 Gennaio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Si ok, allora adesso che hai capito la situazione reale, *cosa pensi di fare*? Perchè a mio avviso qua si continua a girare attorno alla faccenda e capisco che ti restituisca consapevolezza della situazione, ma non si può rimandare la soluzione del problema all'infinito.


Qui in chiaro espongo solo le teorie e ciò che è funzionale ad elaborarle. Ovvero, qui si fanno solo chiacchiere, più o meno piacevoli.
Quello che ho intenzione di fare resta e resterà sostanzialmente una questione privata.


----------



## danny (15 Gennaio 2019)

E, sempre chiacchierando, proseguo.
La ricerca della gioia è un motore importante.
Quando si mostrizza il traditore non lo si fa solo per difendersi, ma per mettere sul piatto che nella coppia quel motore era venuto a mancare.


----------



## Minerva (15 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Qui in chiaro espongo solo le teorie e ciò che è funzionale ad elaborarle. Ovvero, qui si fanno solo chiacchiere, più o meno piacevoli.
> Quello che ho intenzione di fare resta e resterà sostanzialmente una questione privata.


consideriamo che  qui c'è solo la tua visione delle cose .è normale che qui dentro tutti siano "dalla tua parte" giudicando tua moglie totalmente colpevole di mancanze e carenze nei tuoi riguardi ,
penso però che se anche  lei scrivesse  ci potrebbe essere una lettura diversa che la renderebbe meno carnefice


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Gennaio 2019)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ammazza ti inalberi per poco.:carneval: ah ah ah ah ah


Non mi inalbero. Non con te, tranquilla. Anzi, come dite voi, "stai serena"


----------



## spleen (15 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> E, sempre chiacchierando, proseguo. La ricerca della gioia è un motore importante. Quando si mostrizza il traditore non lo si fa solo per difendersi, ma per mettere sul piatto che nella coppia quel motore era venuto a mancare.


  Danny, a costo di essere sgradevole ti dico che se continui solo a chiacchierare e non cominci a pensare concretamente di uscire da quella specie di zona confort che il continuo rimpianto di come eravate con tua moglie ti ha ficcato ti ritroverai oltre che con i cocci della tua vita anche con i cocci "consumati" di quello che resta. Ecco, scusa ma dovevo dirtelo, chiaro poi che come hai stigmatizzato sono affari tuoi.


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Tempo fa, Jaracaranda pose una domanda che sintetizzo così: "Perché loro sì e noi no?".
> Perché loro hanno deciso di tradire e noi non lo abbiamo fatto?
> Abbiamo dato tante risposte, ma non vorrei che passasse come più attendibile quella che vuole chi è tradito più attanagliato dai sensi di colpa  o dotato di un senso del dovere innato, o di un codice morale superiore.
> L'altro giorno stavo sistemando i video sul Mac e ne trovato uno vecchio convertito da nastro, in cui mia moglie camminava nuda ridendo per casa. Quanto mi piaceva...
> ...


Quando ho tempo faccio il papiro.


----------



## danny (15 Gennaio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Danny, a costo di essere sgradevole ti dico che se continui solo a chiacchierare e non cominci a pensare concretamente di uscire da quella specie di zona confort che *il continuo rimpianto* di come eravate con tua moglie ti ha ficcato ti ritroverai oltre che con i cocci della tua vita anche con i cocci "consumati" di quello che resta. Ecco, scusa ma dovevo dirtelo, chiaro poi che come hai stigmatizzato sono affari tuoi.


Non sto rimpiangendo proprio nulla. 
Vivo nel presente, ma la mia esperienza si nutre del passato.
Le soluzioni per uscire ci sono anche, ma spetta a noi (mia moglie ed io) gestirle.
Non le voglio semplicemente condividere qui, dove chiunque può venire a leggere.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Quella in neretto è la banale espressione della propria individualità, che sopravvive alla luce del sole in una coppia.
> Una relazione extra comporta un altro tipo di coinvolgimento e quando scoperta mostra anche il ruolo dato agli elementi costituenti la coppia ufficiale.
> Nel mio caso, dal tradimento subito, ho dovuto constatare di essere per mia moglie il "partner affidabile", ma di non suscitare più in lei un'attrattiva erotica sufficiente neppure per continuare a scopare.
> Ovviamente prima questa cosa non era emersa per me.
> ...


Non hai avuto un periodo in cui hai accentuato sue caratteristiche per “ridimensionare” la piacevolezza di stare insieme, prima del tradimento?
Ad esempio la sua cura per la casa non ti è apparsa improvvisamente eccessiva?


----------



## danny (15 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non hai avuto un periodo in cui hai accentuato sue caratteristiche per “ridimensionare” la piacevolezza di stare insieme, prima del tradimento?
> Ad esempio la sua cura per la casa non ti è apparsa improvvisamente eccessiva?


E' sempre stata eccessiva _per me_.
Nella scala delle priorità non può venire la pulizia dei bagni prima del sesso o delle attività divertenti.
Il concetto "prima il dovere poi il piacere" è la condanna a morte della coppia.


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Gennaio 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> consideriamo che  qui c'è solo la tua visione delle cose .è normale che qui dentro tutti siano "dalla tua parte" giudicando tua moglie totalmente colpevole di mancanze e carenze nei tuoi riguardi ,
> penso però che se anche  lei scrivesse  ci potrebbe essere una lettura diversa che la renderebbe meno carnefice


E che diavolo c'entra la colpa? Qui non è colpa di nessuno dei due. Quando una situazione è così marcia devi saltare la situazione, con o senza fuochi d'artificio, ma deve saltare la situazione. Cosa che sappiamo perfettamente che [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] non farà mai per motivi di carattere economico oltre che pratico. Perché, e ve lo posso garantire essendo uno che nella vita economicamente ha avuto sia alti che bassi, quando hai le saccocce gonfie pensi molto meno alla teoria è molto più alle possibilità che ti comportano le saccocce gonfie.


----------



## Minerva (15 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E che diavolo* c'entra la colpa? *Qui non è colpa di nessuno dei due. Quando una situazione è così marcia devi saltare la situazione, con o senza fuochi d'artificio, ma deve saltare la situazione. Cosa che sappiamo perfettamente che @_danny_ non farà mai per motivi di carattere economico oltre che pratico. Perché, e ve lo posso garantire essendo uno che nella vita economicamente ha avuto sia alti che bassi, quando hai le saccocce gonfie pensi molto meno alla teoria è molto più alle possibilità che ti comportano le saccocce gonfie.


niente.solo credo che ci siano sfumature che non ci arrivano leggendo solo la versione di danny


----------



## spleen (15 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Non sto rimpiangendo proprio nulla.  Vivo nel presente, ma la mia esperienza si nutre del passato. Le soluzioni per uscire ci sono anche, ma spetta a noi (mia moglie ed io) gestirle. Non le voglio semplicemente condividere qui, dove chiunque può venire a leggere.


  OK, tutto benissimo ma per quanto riguarda i rimpianti non ti credo. E non ti credo perchè ti leggo, con attenzione.


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> E' sempre stata eccessiva _per me_.
> Nella scala delle priorità non può venire la pulizia dei bagni prima del sesso o delle attività divertenti.
> Il concetto "prima il dovere poi il piacere" è la condanna a morte della coppia.


Ti continua a dire che la filippina a €10 l'ora il problema te lo avrebbe risolto.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Tempo fa, Jaracaranda pose una domanda che sintetizzo così: "Perché loro sì e noi no?".
> Perché loro hanno deciso di tradire e noi non lo abbiamo fatto?
> Abbiamo dato tante risposte, ma non vorrei che passasse come più attendibile quella che vuole chi è tradito più attanagliato dai sensi di colpa  o dotato di un senso del dovere innato, o di un codice morale superiore.
> L'altro giorno stavo sistemando i video sul Mac e ne trovato uno vecchio convertito da nastro, in cui mia moglie camminava nuda ridendo per casa. Quanto mi piaceva...
> ...


Per chi non è un ricercatore professionale di distrazione la casualità è fondamentale.
Probabilmente non tanto nell’incrociare una persona attraente, ma nel trovare una persona che si pone in un modo che suscita emozioni diverse da quelle che si sono provate, almeno ultimamente. 
Poi non va sottovalutata la possibilità di scegliere se dare spazio a questa persona finché la prima emozione possa diventare uno scambio.


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Gennaio 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> niente.solo credo che ci siano sfumature che non ci arrivano leggendo solo la versione di danny


Ma se ci servisse la versione dell'altra parte ogni volta che uno parla per farci un'idea sarebbe una sconfitta enorme delle nostre capacità critiche. Chiunque, [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] nel nostro caso racconta, e poi ognuno fa la tara.


----------



## danny (15 Gennaio 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> consideriamo che  qui c'è solo la tua visione delle cose .è normale che qui dentro tutti siano "dalla tua parte" giudicando tua moglie totalmente colpevole di mancanze e carenze nei tuoi riguardi ,
> penso però che se anche  lei scrivesse  ci potrebbe essere una lettura diversa che la renderebbe meno carnefice


Secondo me è già un errore vedere in lei una carnefice.
Entrambi abbiamo fatto delle scelte e queste hanno avuto delle conseguenze.
Le scelte sono sempre individuali, frutto delle proprie valutazioni.
Non vi è una colpa attribuibile a uno solo e neppure un processo da fare.


----------



## danny (15 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ti continua a dire che la filippina a €10 l'ora il problema te lo avrebbe risolto.


Ce l'abbiamo, solo che è romena. Mia moglie pulisce prima che venga.


----------



## Minerva (15 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> *Secondo me è già un errore vedere in lei una carnefice.*
> Entrambi abbiamo fatto delle scelte e queste hanno avuto delle conseguenze.
> Le scelte sono sempre individuali, frutto delle proprie valutazioni.
> Non vi è una colpa attribuibile a uno solo e neppure un processo da fare.


certo.ma la sensazione è quella


----------



## Brunetta (15 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ho portato questo esempio perché, secondo me, nelle coppie non c'è mai lo stesso livello di coinvolgimento per entrambi. Ci sono situazioni in cui uno dei due sta benissimo, è tranquillo perché ha trovato la sua dimensione giusta, mentre l'altro ha invece bisogni che prima o poi troverà da soddisfare fuori.
> Penso alle donne che si trasformano in mamme a tempo pieno, stupendosi poi che i mariti cerchino altrove la parte divertente della donna (avere una moglie mamma anche col marito non è divertente), o ai mariti affidabili, puntuali, fedeli ma sostanzialmente ormai divenuti prevedibili e noiosi, incapaci di suscitare nel coniuge qualsiasi emozione forte.
> Non è solo egoismo, ma _la ricerca inconscia della gioia._
> Parlare di volpi, uva, pecore pertanto non ha molto senso, secondo me. O perlomeno, ha un senso che va superato, altrimenti non si comprende la situazione reale.
> E a quel senso ci arriviamo...


Forse non hai letto con attenzione il mio post, altrimenti avresti colto che ORA attribuisci a tutta la tua vita matrimoniale un coinvolgimento passionale modesto a tua moglie.
È una cosa che è naturale e su cui sto riflettendo da poco, questo svalutare quello che si è avuto per riuscire a farne a meno.
Poi ci sono situazioni in cui il tradito è facilitato dal traditore che ha messo in atto un meccanismo simile contrario, ancor più quando si vede ostacolato nella possibilità di vivere la nuova esperienza.


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ce l'abbiamo, solo che è romena. Solo che mia moglie pulisce prima che venga.


Hai provato a sporcarle casa apposta?


----------



## danny (15 Gennaio 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> certo.ma la sensazione è quella


Perché è un punto di vista.
Mio, sicuramente, ma anche di chi legge.
L'esposizione dei fatti e l'interpretazione sono sempre di parte.


----------



## danny (15 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Forse non hai letto con attenzione il mio post, altrimenti avresti colto che *ORA* attribuisci a tutta la tua vita matrimoniale un coinvolgimento passionale modesto a tua moglie.
> È una cosa che è naturale e su cui sto riflettendo da poco, questo svalutare quello che si è avuto per riuscire a farne a meno.
> Poi ci sono situazioni in cui il tradito è facilitato dal traditore che ha messo in atto un meccanismo simile contrario, ancor più quando si vede ostacolato nella possibilità di vivere la nuova esperienza.


Veramente da sempre.
Mia moglie mi ha sempre risposto che lei non è mai stata così tanto attirata dal sesso.


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Gennaio 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> certo.ma la sensazione è quella


No, è la tua proiezione. [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] lo ha scritto in lungo e in largo che non è così. A sto punto chiediti perché devi vederla per forza così.


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> lei non è mai stata così tanto attirata dal sesso.


Con te.


----------



## danny (15 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Hai provato a sporcarle casa apposta?


Ci riesco naturalmente...


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ci riesco naturalmente...


Questa è la tua proiezione. Parlo proprio di farlo dichiaratamente e con cattiveria. Cercando la lite.


----------



## danny (15 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Con te.


Era un dubbio che avevo anche prima, ma lei ovviamente l'ha sempre negato.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> E, sempre chiacchierando, proseguo.
> La ricerca della gioia è un motore importante.
> Quando si mostrizza il traditore non lo si fa solo per difendersi, ma per mettere sul piatto che nella coppia quel motore era venuto a mancare.


Molto interessante.
Finalmente un approfondimento.
Vero.
Probabilmente è un modo impulsivo e non consapevole di mettere in comune l’esperienza.
Paradossalmente è più forte e confuso, più precedentemente vi era condivisione, come nel tuo caso.

“Come proprio tu che mi vuoi bene e mi capisci sempre, adesso non mi vuoi capire?!”


----------



## Minerva (15 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Perché è un punto di vista.
> Mio, sicuramente, ma anche di chi legge.
> L'esposizione dei fatti e l'interpretazione sono sempre di parte.


indubbiamente.lo dicevo particolarmente nel tuo caso perchè c'è nell'aria questa sensazione che tua moglie sia l'egoista per antonomasia ,tu la sua vittima e tutti si chiedano: quando la mena? (scherzo...quando la lascia?)


----------



## danny (15 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Questa è la tua proiezione. Parlo proprio di farlo dichiaratamente e con cattiveria. Cercando la lite.


No, arriva di solito sempre prima lei.


----------



## danny (15 Gennaio 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> indubbiamente.lo dicevo particolarmente nel tuo caso perchè c'è nell'aria questa sensazione che tua moglie sia l'egoista per antonomasia ,tu la sua vittima e tutti si chiedano: quando la mena? (scherzo...quando la lascia?)


Egoista lo sono anch'io. Credevo si notasse.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Gennaio 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> consideriamo che  qui c'è solo la tua visione delle cose .è normale che qui dentro tutti siano "dalla tua parte" giudicando tua moglie totalmente colpevole di mancanze e carenze nei tuoi riguardi ,
> penso però che se anche  lei scrivesse  ci potrebbe essere una lettura diversa che la renderebbe meno carnefice


Sì, certo.
Ma io tentavo di vedere da una angolazione diversa. 
Tutti gli attori coinvolti in un tradimento creano motivazioni per allontanarsi.
Ma questo avviene proprio perché il legame è forte.
Un po’ come in adolescenza si vedono i genitori come vecchietti incapaci di capire. Non sarebbe necessario se il legame fosse debole.


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> No, arriva di solito sempre prima lei.


Prova.


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Era un dubbio che avevo anche prima, ma lei ovviamente l'ha sempre negato.


MinestrO


----------



## Brunetta (15 Gennaio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Danny, a costo di essere sgradevole ti dico che se continui solo a chiacchierare e non cominci a pensare concretamente di uscire da quella specie di zona confort che il continuo rimpianto di come eravate con tua moglie ti ha ficcato ti ritroverai oltre che con i cocci della tua vita anche con i cocci "consumati" di quello che resta. Ecco, scusa ma dovevo dirtelo, chiaro poi che come hai stigmatizzato sono affari tuoi.


Guarda che il suo non è come eravamo, ma come ero.


----------



## danny (15 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Molto interessante.
> Finalmente un approfondimento.
> Vero.
> Probabilmente è un modo impulsivo e non consapevole di mettere in comune l’esperienza.
> ...


No, è che se stai in una relazione fatta solo di doveri - appesantita, diciamo da essi - dover perdere la leggerezza che hai trovato fuori ti costa in termini emotivi. 
Al tradito attribuisci pertanto la colpa della pesantezza della relazione ufficiale e di aver fatto crollare la relazioni extra, di solito leggera e gioiosa, facendo finire il tutto tra l'altro in un clima da Stasi.


----------



## Minerva (15 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> No, è la tua proiezione. @_danny_ lo ha scritto in lungo e in largo che non è così. A sto punto chiediti perché devi vederla per forza così.


parlavo di quello che leggo. ...infatti ho espresso le mie riserve sulla "colpevolezza" assoluta di sua moglie.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Gennaio 2019)

Però, senza accanirsi con Danny, non vi pare che lo si faccia un po’ tutti in modo diverso a seconda del ruolo?
La facocera non era la mostrizzazione della amante?
Salvo poi fare di peggio con molto di meno in gioco.
A volte serve da semplice salvagente per salvare la propria autostima. Ci si dice “guarda quanto gli ho abbuonato eppure nemmeno l’ho tradito” se si è traditi e ci si sente buttati in un cassonetto.
Oppure “guarda che elemento noioso ho sopportato senza tradirlo, finora” se si è traditori.

E quante amanti abbiamo letto che spengono la rivalità con la moglie definendola distratta, noiosa, indifferente, per non dire chi ha criticato la casa non troppo pulita.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> No, è che se stai in una relazione fatta solo di doveri - appesantita, diciamo da essi - dover perdere la leggerezza che hai trovato fuori ti costa in termini emotivi.
> Al tradito attribuisci pertanto la colpa della pesantezza della relazione ufficiale e di aver fatto crollare la relazioni extra, di solito leggera e gioiosa, facendo finire il tutto tra l'altro in un clima da Stasi.


È quello che dicevo.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> No, è che se stai in una relazione fatta solo di doveri - appesantita, diciamo da essi - dover perdere la leggerezza che hai trovato fuori ti costa in termini emotivi.
> Al tradito attribuisci pertanto la colpa della pesantezza della relazione ufficiale e di aver fatto crollare la relazioni extra, di solito leggera e gioiosa, facendo finire il tutto tra l'altro in un clima da Stasi.


Poi ovviamente le cose cambiano in base alle persone coinvolte e il tipo di relazione pregressa, sempre diversa, che può vedere perciò più aguzzino uno o l’altro o entrambi.


----------



## danny (15 Gennaio 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> parlavo di quello che leggo. ...infatti ho espresso le mie riserve sulla "colpevolezza" assoluta di sua moglie.



Ma non è un processo...
Mia moglie si trovava nella situazione in cui sono io ora e in cui finiscono tante coppie. 
Trascorreva le giornata all'insegna di una serie di doveri, obblighi, cose da fare, senza emozioni positive.
Non le trovava in famiglia, non le trovava in me, non le trovava negli hobby, non le trovava nel lavoro.
Oltre a questo aveva pure dovuto subire due lutti importanti e traslochi annessi di case di defunti (con l'ultimo di adesso siamo a 5 in 5 anni). 
Io trovavo gioia in nostra figlia, negli hobby che avevo e nel desiderio verso mia moglie. Il resto era sì pesante, ma sostenibile. Lei no.
Il tradimento è stato il suo desiderio di avere una gioia nella vita.
L'ho scoperta, è tornato il buio.
Questa sensazione la provo ora io: mia figlia è grande e ha la sua vita, mia moglie è praticamente assente, non abbiamo più una vita sessuale in comune, la vita quotidiana è un susseguirsi di doveri ed obblighi.
Ognuno di noi naturalmente cerca la gioia, non puoi pensare di escluderla senza conseguenze.


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> No, è che se stai in una relazione fatta solo di doveri - appesantita, diciamo da essi - dover perdere la leggerezza che hai trovato fuori ti costa in termini emotivi.
> Al tradito attribuisci pertanto la colpa della pesantezza della relazione ufficiale e di aver fatto crollare la relazioni extra, di solito leggera e gioiosa, facendo finire il tutto tra l'altro in un clima da Stasi.


 Chi mette sul piatto della Bilancia del tradimento la responsabilità nell'aver appesantito la relazione ufficiale normalmente sbaglia. Quando decidi di fare una famiglia con una persona, la pesantezza è automatica e il correlativo sacrificio della propria individualità, quasi scontato. Che senso ha cascare dal pero a cose fatte?
Poi c'è chi prova a recuperare la propria individualità con il legittimo consorte, è chi butta a mare la zavorra. Sono scelte che per me hanno la medesima dignità, visto che vanno pesate sulla base del risultato raggiunto.


----------



## bluestar02 (15 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Qui è noto che spesso il traditore compie una opera di mostrizzazione del tradito.
> Per i non abitué sintetizzo: per evitare di riconoscere in modo troppo disturbante che si sta facendo qualcosa contro la coppia che si vuole conservare, si enfatizzano e si ingigantiscono le imperfezioni e i difetti che sono presenti in tutti. Se questo non avviene in modo eclatante nei confronti del personale tradito a causa propria, avviene per gli altri traditi gentilmente definiti i “cornuti”.
> Non essendo avvezza a questo termine, ma neppure ai pettegolezzi e neppure non essendo una amante mexican delle pochade, un tempo mi sembrava un incomprensibile accanimento o semplicemente un linguaggio comune in altre zone o ambienti. Naturalmente mi sembrava impossibile la presenza di tante persone sciatte o noiose o anafettive o trascuranti che non vedevo tra le coppie che conoscevo e nemmeno tra le persone che sapevo fossero state tradite.
> Poi (grazie a Tebe, ex utente tradita e traditrice) ho conosciuto questo meccanismo frequente. Direi che si tratta un po’ del meccanismo del LUPO che deve trovare delle colpe nell’AGNELLO per giustificare il fatto di volerselo mangiare.
> ...


Non ho mai motorizzato la legittima. Anzi erigo un muro invalicabile tra lei e le mie amanti. Non ne parlo mai nemmeno per
sbaglio. 

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## spleen (15 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Guarda che il suo non è come eravamo, ma come ero.


 Anche fosse manca del tutto quello che sarò, quello che voglio diventare.


----------



## danny (15 Gennaio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Anche fosse manca del tutto quello che sarò, quello che voglio diventare.


Ho due strade davanti che reputo diversamente positive dal mio punto di vista: 
separarmi trovando una soluzione che mi consenta di avere una vita dignitosa economicamente e senza impatto per il futuro di mia figlia
stare insieme a mia moglie e fare entrare nella mia vita un'amante

Sono due strade che per varie ragioni comportano difficoltà, ma il cui esito non dipende, ovviamente, solo da me: se fossero agevoli da percorrere in autonomia l'avrei già fatto.


----------



## Foglia (15 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ho due strade davanti che reputo diversamente positive dal mio punto di vista:
> separarmi trovando una soluzione che mi consenta di avere una vita dignitosa economicamente e senza impatto per il futuro di mia figlia
> stare insieme a mia moglie e fare entrare nella mia vita un'amante
> 
> Sono due strade che per varie ragioni comportano difficoltà, ma il cui esito non dipende, ovviamente, solo da me: se fossero agevoli da percorrere in autonomia l'avrei già fatto.


L'ipotesi della separazione e' assolutamente in contrasto con il fatto che a casa stai comunque bene.

Secondo me, vorresti fare dipendere tutto da un incontro. Si parla tanto di donne che aspettano il principe azzurro. Nel tuo caso ho come l'impressione che tu aspetti la principessa. Ma non funziona così. Confermo l'impressione di  [MENTION=5708]spleen[/MENTION] sul fatto che tu sia comunque  "bloccato".


----------



## spleen (15 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ho due strade davanti che reputo diversamente positive dal mio punto di vista:  separarmi trovando una soluzione che mi consenta di avere una vita dignitosa economicamente e senza impatto per il futuro di mia figlia stare insieme a mia moglie e fare entrare nella mia vita un'amante  Sono due strade che per varie ragioni comportano difficoltà, ma il cui esito non dipende, ovviamente, solo da me: se fossero agevoli da percorrere in autonomia l'avrei già fatto.


  Fallo Danny, per carità, fallo. Ma prima, se mi consenti, sforzati di uscire da questa visione in cui (magari a torto) ti vedo quasi ripiegato. Che il tuo sia rimpianto o constatazione o elaborazione devi passare oltre, proprio per la faccenda della "gioia" di cui parlavi. Del resto io non la chiamerei gioia, per una mia difficoltà ad accostarla ad un comportamento negativo. In fondo è vero, la vita personale di ciascuno è basata sulla ricerca di "premio", tu magari lo hai sublimato trovando soddisfazione nell' amore per tua figlia e nei tuoi hobbies, tua moglie non ci è riuscita e avete pagato entrambi. Tua moglie non è che non ti ha mai amato, semplicemente non ha -imparato- ad amarti ed è questa la sua più grave responsabilità, non il fatto del tradimento in se. E non per cattiveria, per ignoranza o altro, semplicemente perchè non ne è stata capace, non è stata in grado di trasformare in continuità ed empatia sempre più profonda le buone basi di partenza. E poi è rimasta travolta, fagocitata dal suo ritratto, come Dorian Gray, dalla auto rappresentazione di se stessa che ha prima accettato e poi cercato di ripudiare ed allontanare. Questo a me sembra, leggendoti, Danny. E la mostrizzazione proprio non centra granchè in questa constatazione...


----------



## danny (15 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> L'ipotesi della separazione e' assolutamente in contrasto con il fatto che a casa stai comunque bene.
> 
> Secondo me, vorresti fare dipendere tutto da un incontro. Si parla tanto di donne che aspettano il principe azzurro. Nel tuo caso ho come l'impressione che tu aspetti la principessa. *Ma non funziona così.* Confermo l'impressione di  @_spleen_ sul fatto che tu sia comunque  "bloccato".


E come funziona?
Qui in tanti hanno trovato principi e principesse (se vogliamo chiamarli così).
Al di fuori, nella realtà non virtuale pure.
Perché per me dovrebbe andare diversamente?
Ho investito anni per arrivare a un punto in cui ho dovuto constatare che non ho più grandi margini di miglioramento nella coppia, ma soprattutto continuo ad avere dei pesanti limiti al di fuori.
In un modo o nell'altro devo cambiare questa situazione.


----------



## Foglia (15 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> E come funziona?Qui in tanti hanno trovato principi e principesse (se vogliamo chiamarli così).Al di fuori, nella realtà non virtuale pure.Perché per me dovrebbe andare diversamente?Ho investito anni per arrivare a un punto in cui ho dovuto constatare che non ho più grandi margini di miglioramento nella coppia, ma soprattutto continuo ad avere dei pesanti limiti al di fuori.In un modo o nell'altro devo cambiare questa situazione.


Qui o altrove non mi pare abbiano trovato principi o principesse.Qui o altrove quelli che riescono a gestire  (pare con soddisfazione) la cd. doppia vita sono coloro che hanno bene in chiaro che PER NULLA AL MONDO si vogliono separare.Il fatto stesso che tu ti  "conceda" due alternative ipotesi così  "distanti", la dice lunga su quanto tu possa avere idee chiare su ciò che vuoi.E sei pericoloso per te stesso.Tu cosa vuoi? La separazione non è una alternativa all'amante, così come l'amante non è una alternativa alla separazione.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Gennaio 2019)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Non ho mai motorizzato la legittima. Anzi erigo un muro invalicabile tra lei e le mie amanti. Non ne parlo mai nemmeno per
> sbaglio.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


Questo è ciò che dicono alcuni traditori che “proteggono” il coniuge tradito.
Salvo poi mostrizzare altri traditi o la categoria di quei traditi diversi dal proprio coniuge.
Del resto come ti spieghi di tradire chi è senza difetti?


----------



## danny (15 Gennaio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> In fondo è vero, la vita personale di ciascuno è basata sulla ricerca di "*premio*", tu magari lo hai *sublimato* trovando *soddisfazione* nell' amore per tua figlia e nei tuoi hobbies, tua moglie non ci è riuscita e avete pagato entrambi. Tua moglie non è che non ti ha mai amato, semplicemente *non ha -imparato*- ad amarti ed è questa la sua più grave responsabilità, non il fatto del tradimento in se. E non per cattiveria, per ignoranza o altro, semplicemente perchè non ne è stata capace, *non è stata in grado di trasformare in continuità ed empatia* sempre più profonda le buone basi di partenza. E poi è rimasta travolta, fagocitata dal suo ritratto, come Dorian Gray, dalla auto rappresentazione di se stessa che ha prima accettato e poi cercato di ripudiare ed allontanare. Questo a me sembra, leggendoti, Danny. E la mostrizzazione proprio non centra granchè in questa constatazione...


La vita deve avere un senso, spleen. Se sei ateo, il senso lo trovi nel piacere delle cose che fai, nell'amare ciò che hai.
Non è un premio, è proprio quella sensazione di sentirti vivo che altrimenti ti viene a mancare.
Non è neppure soddisfazione: è proprio trovare un valore nelle scelte fatte.
Non si impara ad amare. L'amore, il desiderio di un legame che trasformi in unico ciò che è duale, nasce spontaneamente verso qualcuno, è l'unica limitazione alla libertà individuale che non dà sofferenza, ma piacere.
Nasce dall'attrazione, dal desiderio. Muore nella razionalità, nelle necessità, nei bisogni insoddisfatti.
Non si è mai responsabili di non amare qualcuno, ma lo si è quando lo si lega comunque non amandolo.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Qui o altrove non mi pare abbiano trovato principi o principesse.Qui o altrove quelli che riescono a gestire  (pare con soddisfazione) la cd. doppia vita sono coloro che hanno bene in chiaro che PER NULLA AL MONDO si vogliono separare.Il fatto stesso che tu ti  "conceda" due alternative ipotesi così  "distanti", la dice lunga su quanto tu possa avere idee chiare su ciò che vuoi.E sei pericoloso per te stesso.Tu cosa vuoi? La separazione non è una alternativa all'amante, così come l'amante non è una alternativa alla separazione.


quoto
A parte che  principi e principessa che mi ha alzato la glicemia a valori pericolosi per la mia salute


----------



## Vera (15 Gennaio 2019)

Mi date sempre grandi spunti di riflessione, anche se non riesco mai a starvi dietro, decentemente. Facessi un lavoro più da ufficio vi farei fumo

Pensandoci, nonostante il mio considerare "pezzi di merda" i traditori, come dicevo in un altro post, non ho mai mostrizzato il mio ex. Vero che, una volta che si polverizza anche l'ultimo briciolo di amore, si inizia a rendersi conto che i difetti che ti piacevano tanto, ora ti fanno schifo. Tutto come se fossimo sotto un incantesimo. Però sono solo riflessioni fra me e me, non ho mai parlato male di lui con nessuno. 
Nei messaggi che ho letto di lui e una delle sue ultime amanti, quando parlava di me, lo faceva sempre in modo positivo.
Io ero brillante, piena di sorrisi, bella,intelligente ecc ecc aggiungendo che non meritavo quello che mi stava facendo, che non poteva lasciarmi. Giuro che avrei preferito leggere che ero una befana rompi coglioni. Forse era una sua tecnica per salvaguardarsi nel momento della fuga dalle amanti.

Mi sono persa


----------



## danny (15 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Qui o altrove non mi pare abbiano trovato principi o principesse.Qui o altrove quelli che riescono a gestire  (pare con soddisfazione) la cd. doppia vita *sono coloro che hanno bene in chiaro che PER NULLA AL MONDO si vogliono separare*.Il fatto stesso che tu ti  "conceda" due alternative ipotesi così  "distanti", la dice lunga su quanto tu possa avere idee chiare su ciò che vuoi.E sei pericoloso per te stesso.Tu cosa vuoi? La separazione non è una alternativa all'amante, così come l'amante non è una alternativa alla separazione.


Io ho le idee chiare sulla situazione, non ovviamente sulle soluzioni, non avendole ancora messo in atto.
Quelli che citi in neretto hanno già fatto una scelta.
Se tradisci sei già arrivato a farla.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> La vita deve avere un senso, spleen. Se sei ateo, il senso lo trovi nel piacere delle cose che fai, nell'amare ciò che hai.
> Non è un premio, è proprio quella sensazione di sentirti vivo che altrimenti ti viene a mancare.
> Non è neppure soddisfazione: è proprio trovare un valore nelle scelte fatte.
> Non si impara ad amare. L'amore, il desiderio di un legame che trasformi in unico ciò che è duale, nasce spontaneamente verso qualcuno, è l'unica limitazione alla libertà individuale che non dà sofferenza, ma piacere.
> ...


Concordo su tutto, però una osservazione.
Non si è responsabili di non amare e neppure di amare. Quindi non è pensabile di risolvere la propria vita, di portarvi gioia attraverso qualcosa che non siamo in grado di procurarci. 
Sarebbe solo fonte di ulteriore frustrazione.


----------



## Foglia (15 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> quoto
> A parte che  principi e principessa che mi ha alzato la glicemia a valori pericolosi per la mia salute


Volevo anche scrivere  "sul cavallo bianco", meno male che ho evitato  

Pure perché quasi sempre sono grigi, i cavalli scambiati per bianchi


----------



## Nocciola (15 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Io ho le idee chiare sulla situazione, non ovviamente sulle soluzioni, non avendole ancora messo in atto.
> Quelli che citi in neretto hanno già fatto una scelta.


Ecco forse è meglio che per te e per l'eventuale amante coinvolta tu abbia chiaro cosa vuoi e cosa cerchi visto che vorresti un'amante.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Gennaio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Mi date sempre grandi spunti di riflessione, anche se non riesco mai a starvi dietro, decentemente. Facessi un lavoro più da ufficio vi farei fumo
> 
> Pensandoci, nonostante il mio considerare "pezzi di merda" i traditori, come dicevo in un altro post, non ho mai mostrizzato il mio ex. Vero che, una volta che si polverizza anche l'ultimo briciolo di amore, si inizia a rendersi conto che i *difetti* che ti piacevano tanto, ora ti fanno schifo. Tutto come se fossimo sotto un incantesimo. Però sono solo riflessioni fra me e me, non ho mai parlato male di lui con nessuno.
> Nei messaggi che ho letto di lui e una delle sue ultime amanti, quando parlava di me, lo faceva sempre in modo positivo.
> ...


Era quello che intendevo.
Non è necessario dire che ...è un pezzo di merda.


----------



## Foglia (15 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ecco forse è meglio che per te e per l'eventuale amante coinvolta tu abbia chiaro cosa vuoi e cosa cerchi visto che vorresti un'amante.


Anche perché se aspetti l'amante  "per lasciare" di solito il disastro e' completo.


----------



## spleen (15 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> La vita deve avere un senso, spleen. Se sei ateo, il senso lo trovi nel piacere delle cose che fai, nell'amare ciò che hai. Non è un premio, è proprio quella sensazione di sentirti vivo che altrimenti ti viene a mancare. Non è neppure soddisfazione: è proprio trovare un valore nelle scelte fatte. Non si impara ad amare. L'amore, il desiderio di un legame che trasformi in unico ciò che è duale, nasce spontaneamente verso qualcuno, è l'unica limitazione alla libertà individuale che non dà sofferenza, ma piacere. Nasce dall'attrazione, dal desiderio. Muore nella razionalità, nelle necessità, nei bisogni insoddisfatti. Non si è mai responsabili di non amare qualcuno, ma lo si è quando lo si lega comunque non amandolo.


  Mi dispiace contraddirti Danny, ad amare si impara eccome. Non mi riferisco certo all' innamoramento, ma alla capacità di trasformarlo in qualcosa di più forte e di più prezioso di una mera attrazione sentimentale. Non sto dicendo che sia una cosa facile.


----------



## danny (15 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Anche perché se aspetti l'amante  "per lasciare" di solito il disastro e' completo.


In genere, chi ha l'amante non lascia.
Lascia chi sta male.


----------



## Foglia (15 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> In genere, chi ha l'amante non lascia.
> Lascia chi sta male.



Danny... Zio buono.

Se stai bene o stai male lo sai sin da ora.

Poche balle. Cosa vuol dire  "ho davanti due strade positive"?


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Anche perché se aspetti l'amante  "per lasciare" di solito il disastro e' completo.


E perché mai? Secondo me è esattamente lo scenario che sta aspettando danny. Passare da una stabilità ad un'altra stabilità. Altrimenti rimane nella stabilità che conosce.


----------



## patroclo (15 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Secondo me è già un errore vedere in lei una carnefice.
> Entrambi abbiamo fatto delle scelte e queste hanno avuto delle conseguenze.
> Le scelte sono sempre individuali, frutto delle proprie valutazioni.
> Non vi è una colpa attribuibile a uno solo e neppure un processo da fare.


Ma infatti lei non è una carnefice (magari stronza indubbiamente sì), il problema sei tu che fai l'agnello che offre il collo per essere sgozzato


----------



## danny (15 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Volevo anche scrivere  "sul cavallo bianco", meno male che ho evitato
> 
> Pure perché quasi sempre sono grigi, i cavalli scambiati per bianchi





Nocciola ha detto:


> Ecco forse è meglio che per te e per l'eventuale amante coinvolta tu abbia chiaro cosa vuoi e cosa cerchi visto che vorresti un'amante.


Forse non ci siamo capiti.
A parte che lascerei perdere la visione della principessa o del principe, che ci porta veramente fuori strada.
Sono un uomo, posso darvi corda sull'immagine ma sinceramente a me viene più in mente Shrek quando fate questo accostamento. 
Io so che non sono felice nella coppia come uomo. Ho questa consapevolezza.
Non mi sento amato, non sento più l'amore di prima verso mia moglie, non mi sento più sereno.
So che andando avanti così se non troviamo insieme una soluzione staremo sempre peggio.
Nel frattempo vorrei comunque evitare di concentrarmi solo sulla coppia, vorrei ritrovare me stesso come individuo al di fuori, confrontarmi con altre realtà, chiarirmi le idee sui sentimenti, vivere scrollandomi di dosso tutta la pesantezza che ho assorbito. Questo per me vuol dire anche aprirmi anche ad altre donne. 
Potrà non capitare - chi può dirlo - ma lo considero in questo stato di cose un evento accettabile.


----------



## danny (15 Gennaio 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> Ma infatti lei non è una carnefice (magari stronza indubbiamente sì), il problema sei tu che fai l'agnello che offre il collo per essere sgozzato


Ollamadonna.
Dal cacciatore nel bosco...
Biancaneve va alla grande oggi...:sonar::sonar::sonar:


----------



## danny (15 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E perché mai? Secondo me è esattamente lo scenario che sta aspettando danny. Passare da una stabilità ad un'altra stabilità. Altrimenti rimane nella stabilità che conosce.


Mantenere la stabilità.


----------



## danny (15 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Danny... Zio buono.
> 
> Se stai bene o stai male lo sai sin da ora.
> 
> Poche balle. Cosa vuol dire  "ho davanti due strade positive"?


Che le altre son negative.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Gennaio 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> Ma infatti lei non è una carnefice (magari stronza indubbiamente sì), il problema sei tu che fai l'agnello che offre il collo per essere sgozzato


Quoto


danny ha detto:


> Forse non ci siamo capiti.
> A parte che lascerei perdere la visione della principessa o del principe, che ci porta veramente fuori strada.
> Sono un uomo, posso darvi corda sull'immagine ma sinceramente a me viene più in mente Shrek quando fate questo accostamento.
> Io so che non sono felice nella coppia come uomo. Ho questa consapevolezza.
> ...


Ecco se cerchi l'amore nell'amante ci stiamo dirigendo verso il disastro
Gli scenari possibili sono due:
1) ti innamori (stile quindicenne bisognoso di attenzioni) e combini disastri in casa
2) ti innamori (stile quindicenne bisognoso di attenzioni)  e trovi un'altra messa come te che quando capisce che tua moglie non la molli ti combina disastri in casa

Oggi sono ottimista
Prima trova la tua serenità e poi cerca fuori qualcuna con cui condividerla o rischi prima di far dipendere la tua serenità da tua moglie e poi dall'amante
Stai in piedi da solo poi trovi qualcuno che ti affianchi nella bolla.


----------



## Foglia (15 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E perché mai? Secondo me è esattamente lo scenario che sta aspettando danny. Passare da una stabilità ad un'altra stabilità. Altrimenti rimane nella stabilità che conosce.


Ma che significa  "stabilità"????
Qualcuno che viva con te? Non capisco.
Non puoi avere in contemporanea due scelte in completa antitesi. Lascia perdere per un attimo l'ipotesi che ti innamori dell'amante al punto da mettere in discussione tutto.
Ma che significa  "sto valutando se avere una amante o se separarmi"?

Non lo capisco proprio.


----------



## danny (15 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Quoto
> 
> 
> *Ecco se cerchi l'amore nell'amante ci stiamo dirigendo verso il disastro
> ...


Ma anche no.
Non sono una tredicenne che aspetta il principe.
Cerco quello che hai trovato tu e tanti altri.
Sai bene cosa.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ma anche no.
> Non sono una tredicenne che aspetta il principe.
> Cerco quello che hai trovato tu e tanti altri.
> Sai bene cosa.


Hai detto tu che ti manca l'amore e l'essere amato
Io non ho mai cercato nulla e soprattutto non erano quelle le mancanze quando ci sono state


----------



## Foglia (15 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Quoto
> 
> 
> Ecco se cerchi l'amore nell'amante ci stiamo dirigendo verso il disastro
> ...


E straquoto.


----------



## danny (15 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> *Ma che significa  "stabilità"???*?
> Qualcuno che viva con te? Non capisco.
> Non puoi avere in contemporanea due scelte in completa antitesi. Lascia perdere per un attimo l'ipotesi che ti innamori dell'amante al punto da mettere in discussione tutto.
> Ma che significa  "sto valutando se avere una amante o se separarmi"?
> ...


Non so. Potrebbe spiegarlo meglio chi ha avuto un amante in una storia in crisi, magari senza sesso.
Chiederlo a me, che paleso solo desideri, non ha molto senso.


----------



## danny (15 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Hai detto tu che ti manca l'amore e l'essere amato
> *Io non ho mai cercato nulla* e soprattutto non erano quelle le mancanze quando ci sono state


L'amore me lo aspettavo da mia moglie, ma mica lo cerco dove non ha senso trovarlo.
Tu non hai cercato, come mia moglie.
Vi siete trovate davanti l'uomo giusto e avete accettato.
Per me, e per tutti gli uomini, non funziona così.


----------



## Foglia (15 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Che le altre son negative.


Ok. Che è per te negativo continuare come stai continuando e' chiaro.

Altrettanto chiaro e' che non hai la più pallida idea di come muoverti. Perdona la franchezza.
Ma quando pensavo a separarmi, programmavo ogni step. E di sicuro non ero indecisa tra quella soluzione e il farmi l'amante. E nemmeno pensavo che l'incontro con un'altra persona avrebbe  "chiarito i miei sentimenti". Ero come ero a prescindere. E la coppia stava come stava senza bisogno che fosse un amante a farmelo capire.


----------



## Skorpio (15 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> che aspetta il principe.
> Cerco quello che hai trovato tu.


Non so quante proposte tu abbia fatto nel giro non so.. ultimi 6 mesi..

Se la cifra equivale a 0 vuol dire che non stai cercando ma aspettando

E dovresti avere coscienza di questo "attendere"


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma che significa  "stabilità"????
> Qualcuno che viva con te? Non capisco.
> Non puoi avere in contemporanea due scelte in completa antitesi. Lascia perdere per un attimo l'ipotesi che ti innamori dell'amante al punto da mettere in discussione tutto.
> Ma che significa  "sto valutando se avere una amante o se separarmi"?
> ...


Perché non ne fai una questione economica.


----------



## danny (15 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma che significa  "stabilità"????
> Qualcuno che viva con te? Non capisco.
> Non puoi avere in contemporanea due scelte in completa antitesi. Lascia perdere per un attimo l'ipotesi che ti innamori dell'amante al punto da mettere in discussione tutto.
> Ma che significa  "*sto valutando se avere una amante o se separarmi"?
> ...


E' semplicemente una dichiarazione di insoddisfazione nei riguardi della vita coniugale che ho.
Metto su campo tutte le possibilità che ho, scartando quelle più onerose.
Potrei andarmene domani, trovarmi una stanza in affitto a 500 euro, condividendola con qualche sudamericano nei dintorni dove vivo. Vendere l'auto che sto pagando a rate. Smettere le lezioni di canto.
Sarei un cinquantunenne senza macchina hobby e con pochi amici in un quartiere multietnico. Se volessi avere relazioni dovrei convincere le donne eventuali a venirmi a prendere a casa o tornare a una certa ora prima dell'ultima corsa del bus, ma di certo non sarebbe un biglietto da visita invidiabile.
Non avrei soldi per offrire o uscire spesso, per cui farei una vita di merda ugualmente.
Questo significa stabilità: non buttarsi nel baratro prima che qualcuno ti ci mandi, ma trovare la soluzione che consenta perdite limitate, o guadagni.
Soprattutto quando a perderci sarei soprattutto io e mia figlia, eh.


----------



## Foglia (15 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> E' semplicemente una dichiarazione di insoddisfazione nei riguardi della vita coniugale che ho.
> Metto su campo tutte le possibilità che ho, scartando quelle più onerose.
> Potrei andarmene domani, trovarmi una stanza in affitto a 500 euro, condividendola con qualche sudamericano nei dintorni dove vivo. Vendere l'auto che sto pagando a rate. Smettere le lezioni di canto.
> Sarei un cinquantunenne senza macchina hobby e con pochi amici in un quartiere multietnico. Se volessi avere relazioni dovrei convincere le donne eventuali a venirmi a prendere a casa o tornare a una certa ora prima dell'ultima corsa del bus, ma di certo non sarebbe un biglietto da visita invidiabile.
> ...


Un consiglio: tutta questa roba a una eventuale amante guardati bene dal dirla.
E' peggio di non avere una casa o una macchina.


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> E' semplicemente una dichiarazione di insoddisfazione nei riguardi della vita coniugale che ho.
> Metto su campo tutte le possibilità che ho, scartando quelle più onerose.
> Potrei andarmene domani, trovarmi una stanza in affitto a 500 euro, condividendola con qualche sudamericano nei dintorni dove vivo. Vendere l'auto che sto pagando a rate. Smettere le lezioni di canto.
> Sarei un cinquantunenne senza macchina hobby e con pochi amici in un quartiere multietnico. Se volessi avere relazioni dovrei convincere le donne eventuali a venirmi a prendere a casa o tornare a una certa ora prima dell'ultima corsa del bus, ma di certo non sarebbe un biglietto da visita invidiabile.
> ...


Cristallino. Motivo per cui devi utilizzare la famiglia come campo base per troieggiare. Anche visto e considerato il fatto che con questi presupposti un'amante dura finché non ti lasci con la legittima. Pensi di cominciare finché ti si alza oppure no?


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Un consiglio: tutta questa roba a una eventuale amante guardati bene dal dirla.
> E' peggio di non avere una casa o una macchina.


A vent'anni forse. A 50 è molto peggio non avere una casa una macchina. Ma non per l'amante, perché se non hai possibilità di mostrare al mondo chi sei per quale cazzo di motivo il mondo dovrebbe interessarsi a chi sei?


----------



## Foglia (15 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Perché non ne fai una questione economica.


La questione economica la faccio valutando la separazione. La faccio però obiettivamente, non come la sta facendo Danny. Vale a dire tragica.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ok. Che è per te negativo continuare come stai continuando e' chiaro.
> 
> Altrettanto chiaro e' che non hai la più pallida idea di come muoverti. Perdona la franchezza.
> Ma quando pensavo a separarmi, programmavo ogni step. E di sicuro non ero indecisa tra quella soluzione e il farmi l'amante. E nemmeno pensavo che l'incontro con un'altra persona avrebbe  "chiarito i miei sentimenti". Ero come ero a prescindere. E la coppia stava come stava senza bisogno che fosse un amante a farmelo capire.


Che noia sti continui quote


----------



## Nocciola (15 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Un consiglio: tutta questa roba a una eventuale amante guardati bene dal dirla.
> E' peggio di non avere una casa o una macchina.


uff


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> La questione economica la faccio valutando la separazione. La faccio però obiettivamente, non come la sta facendo Danny. Vale a dire tragica.


Sì ma lui non vuole rinunciare alla contropartita materiale dell'investimento fatto sopportando per anni quel tumore maligno della moglie. Che è per l'appunto la sua stabilità.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sì ma lui non vuole rinunciare alla contropartita materiale dell'investimento fatto sopportando per anni quel tumore maligno della moglie. Che è per l'appunto la sua stabilità.


Ma fa bene a non volerci rinunciare se pensa che sia la cosa corretta
Però mi sembra che non abbia le idee chiare sul ruolo dell'altra che eventualmente arriverà, e se non è chiaro a lui rischia di fare casini e la sua stablità sai dove va a finire?


----------



## Foglia (15 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sì ma lui non vuole rinunciare alla contropartita materiale dell'investimento fatto sopportando per anni quel tumore maligno della moglie. Che è per l'appunto la sua stabilità.


Non hai però presente  (e neppure Danny) come sia quando la vita in casa ti rende veramente infelice. Per carità, beati entrambi.


----------



## Vera (15 Gennaio 2019)

Pur avendo le mie convinzioni, io ve lo dico, se Danny inizia a troieggiare in giro, organizzo una festa.


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma fa bene a non volerci rinunciare se pensa che sia la cosa corretta
> Però mi sembra che non abbia le idee chiare sul ruolo dell'altra che eventualmente arriverà, e se non è chiaro a lui rischia di fare casini e la sua stablità sai dove va a finire?


Va a finire che resta con la moglie a star male e scrivere pagine e pagine di forum perché non ha il coraggio. E ha scritto a chiare lettere che qualora trovasse (se non l'ha già trovata) qualcuna per scopare in alternativa alla moglie, col cazzo che lo viene a scrivere qui perché se si scoprono gli altarini poi rimane con il culo al freddo per colpa del postino. Strano che tu non ci sia arrivata, tesò.


Foglia ha detto:


> Non hai però presente  (e neppure Danny) come sia quando la vita in casa ti rende veramente infelice. Per carità, beati entrambi.


E meno male che sull'altro thread si parlava di empatia. È inutile che continui a filtrare la storia di Danny attraverso la lente deformante della tua esperienza. Tu hai altri strumenti e altro carattere, ed eri in un'altra situazione.
Ognuno si gestisce le sue solitudini e i suoi pianti. E quelle solitudini e quei pianti lasciano un'impronta diversa su ognuno di noi.

Consiglierei a entrambe di passare l'antitarlo sul teak


----------



## Nocciola (15 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Va a finire che resta con la moglie a star male e scrivere pagine e pagine di forum perché non ha il coraggio. E ha scritto a chiare lettere che qualora trovasse se non l'ha già trovata qualcuna per scopare in alternativa alla moglie, col cazzo che lo viene a scrivere qui perché se si scoprono gli altarini poi rimane con il culo al freddo per colpa del postino. Strano che tu non ci sia arrivata, tesò.


Tesò ti ricordo che [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] lo conosco e lo frequento fuori di qui
Quindi se ha trovato qualcuno con cui troieggiare, posso serenamente non saperlo, ma lui sa che sarei la prima a stappare una bottiglia e a prendermi  la mia prima ciucca.
Ma appunto.....lo conosco.


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Tesò ti ricordo che [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] lo conosco e lo frequento fuori di qui
> Quindi se ha trovato qualcuno con cui troieggiare, posso serenamente non saperlo, ma lui sa che sarei la prima a stappare una bottiglia e a prendermi  la mia prima ciucca.
> Ma appunto.....lo conosco.


Appunto, non penso che tu sia l'unica che conosce Danny fuori di qui. Ti ricordo che io sono un grandissimo fan della compartimentazione delle informazioni. Fiducia o non fiducia certe cose è sempre meglio tenersele. Il nido va protetto a prescindere.


----------



## Foglia (15 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E meno male che sull'altro thread si parlava di empatia. È inutile che continui a filtrare la storia di Danny attraverso la lente deformante della tua esperienza. Tu hai altri strumenti e altro carattere, ed eri in un'altra situazione.
> Ognuno si gestisce le sue solitudini e i suoi pianti. E quelle solitudini e quei pianti lasciano un'impronta diversa su ognuno di noi.
> 
> Consiglierei a entrambe di passare l'antitarlo sul teak


La mia non era una risposta empatica. Era una constatazione. Comunque legittima la scelta di non separarsi per questioni economiche. Mi fa però sorridere leggere certe descrizioni di cadute nella miseria più totale in caso di separazione, o comunque vivendo senza un'altra donna al fianco. Molto più obiettivamente, a casa si sta bene.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Appunto, non penso che tu sia l'unica che conosce Danny fuori di qui. Ti ricordo che io sono un grandissimo fan della compartimentazione delle informazioni. Fiducia o non fiducia certe cose è sempre meglio tenersele. Il nido va protetto a prescindere.


Infatti ho detto che tranquillamente può non avermelo detto e ci mancherebbe altro
Ho detto che lo conosco. Poi io sono la prima che sono anni che sta aspettando di essere stupita e scioccata
Ripeto mi ubriaco


----------



## Foglia (15 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Infatti ho detto che tranquillamente può non avermelo detto e ci mancherebbe altro
> Ho detto che lo conosco. Poi io sono la prima che sono anni che sta aspettando di essere stupita e scioccata
> Ripeto mi ubriaco


Mi unirei volentieri alla festa, se però  (questo si) lo percepissi realmente e finalmente soddisfatto. In equilibrio.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Mi unirei volentieri alla festa, se però  (questo si) lo percepissi realmente e finalmente soddisfatto. In equilibrio.


Era sottointeso


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> La mia non era una risposta empatica. Era una constatazione. Comunque legittima la scelta di non separarsi per questioni economiche. Mi fa però sorridere leggere certe descrizioni di cadute nella miseria più totale in caso di separazione, o comunque vivendo senza un'altra donna al fianco. Molto più obiettivamente, a casa si sta bene.


Mi chiederei se tu sia in grado di darne, di risposte empatiche. Ma vabbè. Il punto non era questo. Il punto è che tu ne fai una questione di degrado economico _conseguente_ alla separazione. A parte il fatto che chi vuole un amante non si lascia e non si vuole separare, a parte il fatto che mi pare che [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] abbia scritto in lungo e in largo che dalla moglie non si vuole separare manco per il cazzo, a parte il fatto che evidentemente, e su questo ti do ragione, non sta così male a casa da volersene andare, resta il fatto che comunque secondo me lui abbia fatto un'analisi costi-benefici a prescindere dalla separazione che dice che col cazzo che vuole lasciare alla moglie il piatto, dopo aver contribuito in termini economici, ma anche di rotture di coglioni sopportate così a lungo. Questo sulla base della mia capacità empatica.
Poi mi dirà lui se mi sbaglio oppure no.


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Infatti ho detto che tranquillamente può non avermelo detto e ci mancherebbe altro
> Ho detto che lo conosco. Poi io sono la prima che sono anni che sta aspettando di essere stupita e scioccata
> Ripeto mi ubriaco





Foglia ha detto:


> Mi unirei volentieri alla festa, se però  (questo si) lo percepissi realmente e finalmente soddisfatto. In equilibrio.


Io non lo conosco e farebbe piacere anche a me, figurati. Resta il fatto che un account su Tinder sarebbe anche ora.


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Gennaio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Pur avendo le mie convinzioni, io ve lo dico, se Danny inizia a troieggiare in giro, organizzo una festa.


Grazie per aver ribadito che hai le tue convinzioni, Casomai ce lo fossimo dimenticato :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (15 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Io non lo conosco e farebbe piacere anche a me, figurati. R*esta il fatto che un account su Tinder sarebbe anche ora*.


Ma non serve Tinder porca troia (per altro a ME fa cagare l'idea) basta voler aver una vita diversa. Da separato o da sposato
Dovrei smetterla perchè sono anni che scrivo la stessa cosa e gli sfrantumo i maroni povero (in senso affettuoso) [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION]


----------



## Foglia (15 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Mi chiederei se tu sia in grado di darne, di risposte empatiche. Ma vabbè. Il punto non era questo. Il punto è che tu ne fai una questione di degrado economico _conseguente_ alla separazione. A parte il fatto che chi vuole un amante non si lascia e non si vuole separare, a parte il fatto che mi pare che [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] abbia scritto in lungo e in largo che dalla moglie non si vuole separare manco per il cazzo, a parte il fatto che evidentemente, e su questo ti do ragione, non sta così male a casa da volersene andare, resta il fatto che comunque secondo me lui abbia fatto un'analisi costi-benefici a prescindere dalla separazione che dice che col cazzo che vuole lasciare alla moglie il piatto, dopo aver contribuito in termini economici, ma anche di rotture di coglioni sopportate così a lungo. Questo sulla base della mia capacità empatica.
> Poi mi dirà lui se mi sbaglio oppure no.


Cioè vuoi fare a gara di empatia? 
Non ne ho


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Cioè vuoi fare a gara di empatia?
> Non ne ho


quello dicevo


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma non serve Tinder porca troia (per altro a ME fa cagare l'idea) basta voler aver una vita diversa. Da separato o da sposato
> Dovrei smetterla perchè sono anni che scrivo la stessa cosa e gli sfrantumo i maroni povero (in senso affettuoso) @_danny_


naah. principio del volano. Per rimettere in moto muscoli che avevi dimenticato di avere serve sempre una spinta.


----------



## Foglia (15 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> quello dicevo


Ho un problema. Sul serio. Lo hanno detto quelli bravi della ctu.
Ho una marcata sensitività. Comporta purtroppo uno scatafascio di roba che non sempre voglio. Così talvolta  (non sempre) faccio di tutto per infognarla. Sono seria eh


----------



## Lostris (15 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Infatti ho detto che tranquillamente può non avermelo detto e ci mancherebbe altro
> Ho detto che lo conosco. Poi io sono la prima che sono anni che sta aspettando di essere stupita e scioccata
> Ripeto mi ubriaco


Vuoi compagnia?


----------



## Nocciola (15 Gennaio 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Vuoi compagnia?


La ciucca solitaria mi fa tristezza in effetti


----------



## Lostris (15 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> La ciucca solitaria mi fa tristezza in effetti


Più che altro vorrei accertarmi della tua ubriacatura e pure godermela :cincin2:

Finchè non vedo non credo.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Gennaio 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Più che altro vorrei accertarmi della tua ubriacatura e pure godermela :cincin2:
> 
> Finchè non vedo non credo.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:mi sa che non saresti l'unica che vorrebbe assistere 
In effetti non ho mai avuto una buona motivazione


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ho un problema. Sul serio. Lo hanno detto quelli bravi della ctu.
> Ho una marcata sensitività. Comporta purtroppo uno scatafascio di roba che non sempre voglio. Così talvolta  (non sempre) faccio di tutto per infognarla. Sono seria eh


Non discuto. Ma che c'è di meglio del nostro lavoro per la gusta distanza dai cazzi degli altri???


----------



## Foglia (15 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non discuto. Ma che c'è di meglio del nostro lavoro per la gusta distanza dai cazzi degli altri???


Sicuramente. Però certi campi non li bazzico. Comunque sul serio a me e' emerso che ho un sentire (anche un amare) esasperato. Mi hanno fatto anche i "complimenti" dicendomi che posso percepire il campo emotivo con una specifica sensibilità. Una specie di sesto senso, se lo vogliamo chiamare così. Il guaio è che siccome non lo controllo lo reprimo in tutti i modi possibili. In primo luogo, buttandola in vacca. Praticamente dovrei ridimensionare tutto, come non lo so.


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Sicuramente. Però certi campi non li bazzico. Comunque sul serio a me e' emerso che ho un sentire (anche un amare) esasperato. Mi hanno fatto anche i "complimenti" dicendomi che posso percepire il campo emotivo con una specifica sensibilità. Una specie di sesto senso, se lo vogliamo chiamare così. Il guaio è che siccome non lo controllo lo reprimo in tutti i modi possibili. In primo luogo, buttandola in vacca. Praticamente dovrei ridimensionare tutto, come non lo so.


tipo radar per gli stronzi? :rotfl:
comunque serio, vedi se ci puoi tirare fuori dei soldi da sto radar


----------



## Vera (15 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Grazie per aver ribadito che hai le tue convinzioni, Casomai ce lo fossimo dimenticato :rotfl:


Che si sappia, cassso!!!


----------



## Foglia (15 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> tipo radar per gli stronzi? :rotfl:
> comunque serio, vedi se ci puoi tirare fuori dei soldi da sto radar


In che senso?


----------



## alberto15 (15 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Tesò ti ricordo che @_danny_ lo conosco e lo frequento fuori di qui


Non e' un po' rischioso? E soprattutto : non e' che questa cosa vi rende meno liberi di esprimervi qua?

Non lo direi manco al diavolo che sono iscritto qua


----------



## Vaniglia&Nocciola (15 Gennaio 2019)

*L'amore nell'amante? Impossibile*



Nocciola ha detto:


> Hai detto tu che ti manca l'amore e l'essere amato
> Io non ho mai cercato nulla e soprattutto non erano quelle le mancanze quando ci sono state


Secondo me si tratterebbe solo di infatuazione. In realtà in un amante si cercano (e si trovano) quegli stimoli, ormai sopiti, che nella vita coniugale sono spenti, sopiti, soffocati. 
Una storia parallela genera adrenalina, e citazione... fa tornare giovani, fa stare meglio a dispetto dei finti sensi di colpa... 
Avete presente in un videogame la barretta della vita che si sta esaurendo?  Bene, un amante rivitalizza quella barretta facendola ritornare al suo valore pieno, siete d'accordo con me?


----------



## alberto15 (15 Gennaio 2019)

Vaniglia&Nocciola ha detto:


> Secondo me si tratterebbe solo di infatuazione. In realtà in un amante si cercano (e si trovano) quegli stimoli, ormai sopiti, che nella vita coniugale sono spenti, sopiti, soffocati.
> Una storia parallela genera adrenalina, e citazione... fa tornare giovani, fa stare meglio a dispetto dei finti sensi di colpa...
> Avete presente in un videogame la barretta della vita che si sta esaurendo?  Bene, un amante rivitalizza quella barretta facendola ritornare al suo valore pieno, siete d'accordo con me?


dipende dai punti di vista. Perche' la barretta va al massimo. Poi tutto il resto al minimo.


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Gennaio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Che si sappia, cassso!!!


Ma scherzi, un concetto di una tale rilevanza Cosmica non può passare inosservato!


----------



## Vera (15 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma scherzi, un concetto di una tale rilevanza Cosmica non può passare inosservato!


Sei il mio PDM preferito


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Gennaio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Sei il mio PDM preferito


Non finiremo comunque lingua in bocca sotto la doccia ( cit.)


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> In che senso?


Non so che ti abbiano detto quelli bravi della ctu, ma se hai un qualunque tipo di superpotere cosa cazzo lo blocchi a fare? Esasperalo e trasformalo in una risorsa.


----------



## Vera (15 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non finiremo comunque lingua in bocca sotto la doccia ( cit.)


Certo, mai!

(di chi è?)


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Gennaio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Certo, mai!
> 
> (di chi è?)


[video=youtube_share;sjjUg4vPslc]https://youtu.be/sjjUg4vPslc[/video]


----------



## Foglia (15 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non so che ti abbiano detto quelli bravi della ctu, ma se hai un qualunque tipo di superpotere cosa cazzo lo blocchi a fare? Esasperalo e trasformalo in una risorsa.


No arci, nessun superpotere, solo una struttura di personalità con cui devo convivere.


----------



## Vera (15 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> [video=youtube_share;sjjUg4vPslc]https://youtu.be/sjjUg4vPslc[/video]


Te lo stacco quel dito! Ussignur cosa mi hai ricordato


----------



## Brunetta (15 Gennaio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Pur avendo le mie convinzioni, io ve lo dico, se Danny inizia a troieggiare in giro, organizzo una festa.


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (15 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Tesò ti ricordo che @_danny_ lo conosco e lo frequento fuori di qui
> Quindi se ha trovato qualcuno con cui troieggiare, posso serenamente non saperlo, ma lui sa che sarei la prima a stappare una bottiglia e a prendermi  la mia prima ciucca.
> Ma appunto.....lo conosco.


:cincin:


----------



## Lara3 (15 Gennaio 2019)

Vaniglia&Nocciola ha detto:


> Secondo me si tratterebbe solo di infatuazione. In realtà in un amante si cercano (e si trovano) quegli stimoli, ormai sopiti, che nella vita coniugale sono spenti, sopiti, soffocati.
> Una storia parallela genera adrenalina, e citazione... fa tornare giovani, fa stare meglio a dispetto dei finti sensi di colpa...
> Avete presente in un videogame la barretta della vita che si sta esaurendo?  Bene, un amante rivitalizza quella barretta facendola ritornare al suo valore pieno, siete d'accordo con me?


Perché no ?
Perché no l’amore tra gli amanti ?
Siamo tutti d’accordo che molti tradimenti nascono per mancanza di stimoli nel matrimonio, perché non dovrebbero nascere per mancanza di affetto e amore ?


----------



## Nocciola (15 Gennaio 2019)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Non e' un po' rischioso? E soprattutto : non e' che questa cosa vi rende meno liberi di esprimervi qua?
> 
> Non lo direi manco al diavolo che sono iscritto qua


Alcuni di noi si frequentano anche fuori ed è risaputo.
Non anzi a volte riusciamo anche a litigare qui


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Gennaio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Te lo stacco quel dito!


uè marmocchia rientra nei ranghi! :rotfl:


----------



## Vera (15 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> uè marmocchia rientra nei ranghi! :rotfl:


:carneval:


----------



## Lostris (15 Gennaio 2019)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Non e' un po' rischioso? E soprattutto : non e' che questa cosa vi rende meno liberi di esprimervi qua?
> 
> Non lo direi manco al diavolo che sono iscritto qua


In effetti è rischioso, ma all’epoca ero molto ingenua (o scema, a seconda della prospettiva) e non mi sono proprio posta il problema.

E sull’essere meno liberi nell’espressione in parte hai ragione.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Gennaio 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> In effetti è rischioso, ma all’epoca ero molto ingenua (o scema, a seconda della prospettiva) e non mi sono proprio posta il problema.
> 
> E sull’essere meno liberi nell’espressione in parte hai ragione.


Ovviamente io ho detto il contrario ahahah


----------



## Lostris (15 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ovviamente io ho detto il contrario ahahah


Perchè io osservo il lato oscuro della luna. :singleeye:


----------



## danny (15 Gennaio 2019)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Non e' un po' rischioso? E soprattutto : non e' che questa cosa vi rende meno liberi di esprimervi qua?
> 
> Non lo direi manco al diavolo che sono iscritto qua


Mia moglie lo sa. Sa che esco con alcuni del forum.
Alcuni di loro l'hanno anche conosciuta.
Al di fuori di lei non credo che altri sappiano.
Forse la mia collega, che è dietro di me. ;-)


----------



## danny (15 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non hai però presente  (e neppure Danny) come sia quando la vita in casa ti rende veramente infelice. Per carità, beati entrambi.


L'estate scorsa eravamo in vacanza quando ricevemmo la notizia della morte improvvisa di una persona molto vicina a noi. Così tornammo a casa.
Mia moglie dà allora non si è più ripresa. Con me il rapporto si è fatto sempre più distante. Questo lutto non ci ha unito, ha solo portato altro dolore e problemi in casa e ulteriore frustrazione in mia moglie. E a proposito di distacco... Ricordo una sera, mesi fa. Lei aveva cominciato a uscire con amiche che conosco anch'io. Lo ribadisco perché non ho nessun dubbio sul fatto che ci fossero altre motivazioni a quelle uscite. Io ho qualche difficoltà in più. Ho i corsi di nostra figlia che devo seguire, i miei, ho vari amici ma più di un'uscita a settimana quando va bene non riesco a organizzare. Quel  mercoledì  ha in programma un aperitivo con un'amica della persona defunta. 
Esce verso le 18 dicendo che sarebbe tornata prima delle 22. Verso mezzanotte metto a letto nostra figlia che la stava aspettando alzata. Il locale, in una zona periferica isolata non distante da noi, chiude alla una. Lei è sempre stata puntuale ed è una che alle 22 già dorme, di solito, dal momento che la sveglia suona alle 5,45 ogni mattino e le ha sempre dato fastidio fare tardi. Alle 2 mi trovo nel letto ancora da solo e comincio a preoccuparmi.
Alle 2,30 le mando un messaggio al quale non risponde. Pensando al peggio le telefono. Era in auto a parlare sotto casa dell'amica. 
Non si era minimamente preoccupata di avvisare me o nostra figlia del cambio di programma.
Queste e altre situazioni mi hanno palesato che lei fuori casa è serena. Non ci calcola proprio.
È un dato di fatto che ha bisogno di aria.
E come lei io.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> L'estate scorsa eravamo in vacanza quando ricevemmo la notizia della morte improvvisa di una persona molto vicina a noi. Così tornammo a casa.
> Mia moglie dà allora non si è più ripresa. Con me il rapporto si è fatto sempre più distante. Questo lutto non ci ha unito, ha solo portato altro dolore e problemi in casa e ulteriore frustrazione in mia moglie. E a proposito di distacco... Ricordo una sera, mesi fa. Lei aveva cominciato a uscire con amiche che conosco anch'io. Lo ribadisco perché non ho nessun dubbio sul fatto che ci fossero altre motivazioni a quelle uscite. Io ho qualche difficoltà in più. Ho i corsi di nostra figlia che devo seguire, i miei, ho vari amici ma più di un'uscita a settimana quando va bene non riesco a organizzare. Quel  mercoledì  ha in programma un aperitivo con un'amica della persona defunta.
> Esce verso le 18 dicendo che sarebbe tornata prima delle 22. Verso mezzanotte metto a letto nostra figlia che la stava aspettando alzata. Il locale, in una zona periferica isolata non distante da noi, chiude alla una. Lei è sempre stata puntuale ed è una che alle 22 già dorme, di solito, dal momento che la sveglia suona alle 5,45 ogni mattino e le ha sempre dato fastidio fare tardi. Alle 2 mi trovo nel letto ancora da solo e comincio a preoccuparmi.
> Alle 2,30 le mando un messaggio al quale non risponde. Pensando al peggio le telefono. Era in auto a parlare sotto casa dell'amica.
> ...


Però neanch’io mi sarei sognata di avvisare, magari rischiando di svegliare chi dorme.
Poi, boh , vista il tipo di uscita, magari stava piangendo e non si è proprio resa conto del tempo.
A me è successo dopo una cena di conversare e ...sentire gli uccellini. Avevamo fatto l’alba senza accorgercene.


----------



## Lostris (16 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però neanch’io mi sarei sognata di avvisare, magari rischiando di svegliare chi dorme.
> Poi, boh , vista il tipo di uscita, magari stava piangendo e non si è proprio resa conto del tempo.
> A me è successo dopo una cena di conversare e ...sentire gli uccellini. Avevamo fatto l’alba senza accorgercene.


Nemmeno io avviso.

Ma credo che la questione dipenda da diversi fattori... abitudini, carattere. E non ultimo il pensare che ci sia qualcuno che ti aspetta.


----------



## danny (16 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però neanch’io mi sarei sognata di avvisare, magari rischiando di svegliare chi dorme.
> Poi, boh , vista il tipo di uscita, magari stava piangendo e non si è proprio resa conto del tempo.
> A me è successo dopo una cena di conversare e ...sentire gli uccellini. Avevamo fatto l’alba senza accorgercene.


Nel tuo caso non mi sarei fatto problemi!
Per lei ho invece dovuto registrare un cambiamento in contrasto con le sue abitudini di sempre.
Sì era comunque divertita (l'amica è una molto allegra sui 40) e chiacchierando non si era resa conto dell'ora.
Tempo dopo lei mi ha voluto portare nello stesso locale. Alle 22 eravamo già fuori.
Questo palesa che entrambi abbiamo bisogno dei nostri spazi.


----------



## danny (16 Gennaio 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Nemmeno io avviso.
> 
> Ma credo che la questione dipenda da diversi fattori... abitudini, carattere. E non ultimo il pensare che ci sia qualcuno che ti aspetta.


Ma neppure io infatti avviso. Dico che torno alle 2 e nessuno mi aspetta. Non è un problema per nessuno.


----------



## danny (16 Gennaio 2019)

... cerco di spiegare meglio.
La questione non è l'ora del rientro o le uscite. È esplicitare cosa si vuole.
Se lei esce e fa capire che rientra presto perché d'abitudine non ha mai fatto le ore piccole, soprattutto durante la settimana  ed è una che telefona se ci netto dieci minuti in più a tornare dal box perché è preoccupata che io sia stato male, mostra una contraddizione se poi fa tutt'altro.
Così è stato utile farlo rilevare per dichiarare il bisogno reciproco di spazi. 
Suo, ma anche finalmente mio.


----------



## Vera (16 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> ... cerco di spiegare meglio.
> La questione non è l'ora del rientro o le uscite. È esplicitare cosa si vuole.
> Se lei esce e fa capire che rientra presto perché d'abitudine non ha mai fatto le ore piccole, soprattutto durante la settimana  ed è una che telefona se ci netto dieci minuti in più a tornare dal box perché è preoccupata che io sia stato male, mostra una contraddizione se poi fa tutt'altro.
> Così è stato utile farlo rilevare per dichiarare il bisogno reciproco di spazi.
> Suo, ma anche finalmente mio.


E menomale che te ne sia reso conto. In una coppia è importante ricrearsi i propri spazi. Quello che noto, anche fra coppie di amici, è che spesso ci si chiude in una stanza senza nemmeno uno spiffero d'aria. Per un po' può andare bene, anzi, è anche piacevole ma poi l'aria diventa viziata.


----------



## danny (16 Gennaio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> E menomale che te ne sia reso conto. In una coppia è importante ricrearsi i propri spazi. Quello che noto, anche fra coppie di amici, è che spesso ci si chiude in una stanza senza nemmeno uno spiffero d'aria. Per un po' può andare bene, anzi, è anche piacevole ma poi l'aria diventa viziata.


Mia moglie era quella che  mi faceva storie se la lasciavo sola ogni tanto per uscire.
Non aveva un'amica con cui uscire da sola.
Dopo le prime discussioni ero arrivato a sentirmi in colpa se io avevo una mia vita. Non amava andare a cena fuori neppure con me, non amava le compagnie, i locali.
Ricordo i musi che mi piantava quando andavo per esempio 3 o 4 volte l'anno ai raduni ciclistici, a cui sarebbe stata invitata anche lei (ma non veniva), visto che c'erano le altre moglie e fidanzate. Fondamentalmente era misantropa. 
Con gli anni mi sono adeguato anch'io e complice l'età e l'essere genitori mi sono ritrovato ad avere solo amici di coppia con lei. 
Che lei sia cambiata è evidente. Ne abbiamo infatti discusso. È come trovarsi l'amico di sempre astemio che ti scola una bottiglia.
Pensi che sia vissuto sempre col freno tirato, però nel frattempo ti rendi conto che anche tu hai perso un po' di bevute in sua compagnia.
Quando sono stato tradito mi sono visto solo. E' stata una sensazione bruttissima. Non potevo uscire con gli amici di coppia, non avevo nessuno per sfogarmi per i fatti miei e mia moglie si era creata il suo spazio. E' la cosa che le rimprovero di più, e lei lo sa e ammette, ora,  di avere sbagliato a pretendere un'unione così chiusa, ma lo fa solo adesso che ne vuole uscire lei. Ho cercato di costruire nuovi spazi: mi sono iscritto in palestra, a un corso, ho recuperato vecchi amici. E ho notato che per un uomo alla mia età è più difficile trovare amicizie con cui uscire, perlomeno tra persone dello stesso genere.


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> L'estate scorsa eravamo in vacanza quando ricevemmo la notizia della morte improvvisa di una persona molto vicina a noi. Così tornammo a casa.
> Mia moglie dà allora non si è più ripresa. Con me il rapporto si è fatto sempre più distante. Questo lutto non ci ha unito, ha solo portato altro dolore e problemi in casa e ulteriore frustrazione in mia moglie. E a proposito di distacco... Ricordo una sera, mesi fa. Lei aveva cominciato a uscire con amiche che conosco anch'io. Lo ribadisco perché non ho nessun dubbio sul fatto che ci fossero altre motivazioni a quelle uscite. Io ho qualche difficoltà in più. Ho i corsi di nostra figlia che devo seguire, i miei, ho vari amici ma più di un'uscita a settimana quando va bene non riesco a organizzare. Quel  mercoledì  ha in programma un aperitivo con un'amica della persona defunta.
> Esce verso le 18 dicendo che sarebbe tornata prima delle 22. Verso mezzanotte metto a letto nostra figlia che la stava aspettando alzata. Il locale, in una zona periferica isolata non distante da noi, chiude alla una. Lei è sempre stata puntuale ed è una che alle 22 già dorme, di solito, dal momento che la sveglia suona alle 5,45 ogni mattino e le ha sempre dato fastidio fare tardi. Alle 2 mi trovo nel letto ancora da solo e comincio a preoccuparmi.
> Alle 2,30 le mando un messaggio al quale non risponde. Pensando al peggio le telefono. Era in auto a parlare sotto casa dell'amica.
> ...


Non è più una ragazzina, Evidentemente ha fatto due conti e considererà le scelte che l'hanno portata a mettere in piedi la famiglia con te la fonte di tutto il male universale. Non ha bisogno di aria ho bisogno di fare pace col fatto che lei vorrebbe tornare indietro e ormai non è più possibile

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> E ho notato che per un uomo alla mia età è più difficile trovare amicizie con cui uscire, perlomeno tra persone dello stesso genere.


Perché sei troppo tipo intellettuale squattrinato. Siamo maschi, abbiamo bisogno di un giocattolo. Comprati una harley, anche usatissima a €5000 in Puglia. Vedrai che qualcuno con cui fare a gara di rutti lo trovi in un attimo.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## danny (16 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Perché sei troppo tipo intellettuale squattrinato. *Siamo maschi, abbiamo bisogno di un giocattolo.* Comprati una harley, anche usatissima a €5000 in Puglia. Vedrai che qualcuno con cui fare a gara di rutti lo trovi in un attimo.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


Vero!


----------



## Vera (16 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Mia moglie era quella che  mi faceva storie se la lasciavo sola ogni tanto per uscire.
> Non aveva un'amica con cui uscire da sola.
> Dopo le prime discussioni ero arrivato a sentirmi in colpa se io avevo una mia vita. Non amava andare a cena fuori neppure con me, non amava le compagnie, i locali.
> Ricordo i musi che mi piantava quando andavo per esempio 3 o 4 volte l'anno ai raduni ciclistici, a cui sarebbe stata invitata anche lei (ma non veniva), visto che c'erano le altre moglie e fidanzate. Fondamentalmente era misantropa.
> ...


Pensa che il mio ex era un po' come tua moglie. Nonostante il suo lavoro a contatto con il pubblico, nonostante gli inviti da parte dei clienti fissi o dei colleghi, non ha mai voluto fare gruppo con nessuno. Non ha mai coltivato una sola amicizia.
A differenza mia che, non dico spesso, ma ogni tanto uscivo con i miei amici di sempre (lui ci veniva spodaricamente).
Sembrava volesse solo stare con me... Che dolce...


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Gennaio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Pensa che il mio ex era un po' come tua moglie. Nonostante il suo lavoro a contatto con il pubblico, nonostante gli inviti da parte dei clienti fissi o dei colleghi, non ha mai voluto fare gruppo con nessuno. Non ha mai coltivato una sola amicizia.
> A differenza mia che, non dico spesso, ma ogni tanto uscivo con i miei amici di sempre (lui ci veniva spodaricamente).
> Sembrava volesse solo stare con me... Che dolce...


quanto amo i coltivatori di orsi


----------



## Bruja (16 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Mia moglie era quella che  mi faceva storie se la lasciavo sola ogni tanto per uscire.
> Non aveva un'amica con cui uscire da sola.
> Dopo le prime discussioni ero arrivato a sentirmi in colpa se io avevo una mia vita. Non amava andare a cena fuori neppure con me, non amava le compagnie, i locali.
> Ricordo i musi che mi piantava quando andavo per esempio 3 o 4 volte l'anno ai raduni ciclistici, a cui sarebbe stata invitata anche lei (ma non veniva), visto che c'erano le altre moglie e fidanzate. Fondamentalmente era misantropa.
> ...


L'argomento iniziale era la mostrizzazione, a me pare invece che stia emergendo, soprattutto, grazie al tuo esempio, lo svilimento totale della qualità di vita individuale. Non mi interessa neppure appurare la veridicità delle campane, o la posizione fra tradito o traditore, sono i piccoli dettagli della cattività quotidiana in cui hai vissuto e, soprattutto, hai pensato fosse accettabile che analizzo.
L'isolamento, il controllo delle frequentazioni, la chiusura controllante verso l'esterno , e la presa di coscienza che quello che veniva imposto, ora, che a lei fa gioco, diventa rivedibile.
Capisco le tue perplessità e sinceramente non posso dirti cosa dovresti fare visto che, alla fine, tu sei nella tua testa e nelle tue tasche, ma stavolta quoto parzialmente Archi... scantati, vivi come meglio puoi, prenditi gli spazi e la compagnia di cui hai bisogno. Amen se non sarà la scelta ideale all'inizio, spesso non la è, ma buttati, recupera quello che puoi della tua qualità di vita. 
Lei a torto o a ragione, almeno per la tua sensibilità, ha dimostrato che al bisogno fa esattamente quello che le sta bene, per tempi, spazi e frequentazioni... I consigli di tutti sono assolutamente apprezzabili,ma come urgenza dovresti dare uno sguardo al calendario... ai giorni che passano e che niente e nessuno ti renderà. Tutte le altre elucubrazioni sono, appunto, elucubrazioni, rischi di vivere continuando a pensare a come potresti vivere meglio...un esercizio da vita nova che sviluppa il pensiero del vivere ma non la vita vera...


----------



## Vera (16 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> quanto amo i coltivatori di orsi


Non avevo dubbi


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Gennaio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Non avevo dubbi


Non mi piace moltissimo il fatto che sì cerchi un responsabile esterno alla propria vita di coppia. Io ho una vita sociale assolutamente pervasiva. Nel senso che per lavoro Sono costretto a stare in mezzo a gente che mi serve, a cui servo e di cui non me ne frega un cazzo praticamente sempre. Di fidanzate asociali ne ho avute un paio, quando gli ho messo bene in chiaro che la scelta era tra cambiare oppure mi sarei trovato un accompagnatrice di rappresentanza bella bionda ma non scema, hanno retto per un po', poi si sono auto eliminate.


----------



## Vera (16 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non mi piace moltissimo il fatto che sì cerchi un responsabile esterno alla propria vita di coppia. Io ho una vita sociale assolutamente pervasiva. Nel senso che per lavoro Sono costretto a stare in mezzo a gente che mi serve, a cui servo e di cui non me ne frega un cazzo praticamente sempre. Di fidanzate asociali ne ho avute un paio, quando gli ho messo bene in chiaro che la scelta era tra cambiare oppure mi sarei trovato un accompagnatrice di rappresentanza bella bionda ma non scema, hanno retto per un po', poi si sono auto eliminate.


Io, se da una parte lo spronavo ad uscire con gli amici o comunque di coltivare le amicizie, dall'altra cercavo di andargli incontro. Questo senza snaturarmi. A lui piaceva uscire ma preferiva farlo con me. Allo stesso tempo non mi ha mai limitato, quindi se dovevo andare a fare un aperitivo o altro con gli amici non si è mai permesso di fare il minimo broncio.
Mi è stato detto più volte, dalle amiche, che ero fortunata. Stravedeva per me, mi lasciava gli spazi, geloso al punto giusto... Peccato che lui amasse coltivare le "amicizie" on line. 

(messe di fronte all'idea di una bella bionda ma non scema non potevano che autoeliminarsi   )


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Gennaio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Io, se da una parte lo spronavo ad uscire con gli amici o comunque di coltivare le amicizie, dall'altra cercavo di andargli incontro. Questo senza snaturarmi. A lui piaceva uscire ma preferiva farlo con me. Allo stesso tempo non mi ha mai limitato, quindi se dovevo andare a fare un aperitivo o altro con gli amici non si è mai permesso di fare il minimo broncio.
> Mi è stato detto più volte, dalle amiche, che ero fortunata. Stravedeva per me, mi lasciava gli spazi, geloso al punto giusto... Peccato che lui amasse coltivare le "amicizie" on line.
> 
> (messe di fronte all'idea di una bella bionda ma non scema non potevano che autoeliminarsi   )


E che c'è di male nel coltivare le amicizie online?


----------



## Brunetta (16 Gennaio 2019)

Bruja ha detto:


> L'argomento iniziale era la mostrizzazione, a me pare invece che stia emergendo, soprattutto, grazie al tuo esempio, lo svilimento totale della qualità di vita individuale. Non mi interessa neppure appurare la veridicità delle campane, o la posizione fra tradito o traditore, sono i piccoli dettagli della cattività quotidiana in cui hai vissuto e, soprattutto, hai pensato fosse accettabile che analizzo.
> L'isolamento, il controllo delle frequentazioni, la chiusura controllante verso l'esterno , e la presa di coscienza che quello che veniva imposto, ora, che a lei fa gioco, diventa rivedibile.
> Capisco le tue perplessità e sinceramente non posso dirti cosa dovresti fare visto che, alla fine, tu sei nella tua testa e nelle tue tasche, ma stavolta quoto parzialmente Archi... scantati, vivi come meglio puoi, prenditi gli spazi e la compagnia di cui hai bisogno. Amen se non sarà la scelta ideale all'inizio, spesso non la è, ma buttati, recupera quello che puoi della tua qualità di vita.
> Lei a torto o a ragione, almeno per la tua sensibilità, ha dimostrato che al bisogno fa esattamente quello che le sta bene, per tempi, spazi e frequentazioni... I consigli di tutti sono assolutamente apprezzabili,ma come urgenza dovresti dare uno sguardo al calendario... ai giorni che passano e che niente e nessuno ti renderà. Tutte le altre elucubrazioni sono, appunto, elucubrazioni, rischi di vivere continuando a pensare a come potresti vivere meglio...un esercizio da vita nova che sviluppa il pensiero del vivere ma non la vita vera...


È comunque una conferma che, come in altri casi, quello che prima era “io e te sopra una nuvola rosa” diventa “io e te in una gabbia “


----------



## Bruja (16 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È comunque una conferma che, come in altri casi, quello che prima era “io e te sopra una nuvola rosa” diventa “io e te in una gabbia “


Il quotidiano di una ordinaria infelicità...


----------



## Brunetta (16 Gennaio 2019)

Bruja ha detto:


> Il quotidiano di una ordinaria infelicità...


Che però PRIMA era valutata felicità.


----------



## Bruja (16 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Che però PRIMA era valutata felicità.


Già... POI ci si scrolla la polverina rosa e spunta il grigio...


----------



## danny (16 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Che però PRIMA era valutata *felicità*.


Non esageriamo, comunque.
Nei matrimoni si sta bene, a volte ci si mette comodi, si è mediamente sereni e si hanno anche momenti di gioia.
Ma tutto questo non è felicità.


----------



## spleen (16 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Non esageriamo, comunque. Nei matrimoni si sta bene, a volte ci si mette comodi, si è mediamente sereni e si hanno anche momenti di gioia. Ma tutto questo non è felicità.


  Infatti è proprio la ricerca della felicità che è un obiettivo umanamente utopico, mentre la gioia (non proprio intesa come la descrivi tu) è alla portata.  https://www.sololibri.net/La-gioia-di-vivere-Andreoli.html


----------



## Vera (16 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E che c'è di male nel coltivare le amicizie online?


Mica ho scritto "amicizie" a caso. Non c'è niente di male finché ci flirti pesantemente e infine ci scopi. Preferisco di gran lungo l'uomo che fa il simpatico con tutti e tutte ed ha i suoi spazi, piuttosto dell'uomo che fa casa/lavoro e poi, sotto sotto, fa l'orsetto scopa tutte. Mi sono spiegata?


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Gennaio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Mica ho scritto "amicizie" a caso. Non c'è niente di male finché ci flirti pesantemente e infine ci scopi. Preferisco di gran lungo l'uomo che fa il simpatico con tutti e tutte ed ha i suoi spazi, piuttosto dell'uomo che fa casa/lavoro e poi, sotto sotto, fa l'orsetto scopa tutte. Mi sono spiegata?


Un ragazzo ha bisogno di qualche hobby. :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (16 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Non esageriamo, comunque.
> Nei matrimoni si sta bene, a volte ci si mette comodi, si è mediamente sereni e si hanno anche momenti di gioia.
> Ma tutto questo non è felicità.


Allora neanche infelicità.


----------



## danny (16 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora neanche infelicità.


Normalmente no.
Per le stesse ragioni. 
Anche se infelicità è tutt'altro che utopica.


----------



## Minerva (16 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Non esageriamo, comunque.
> Nei matrimoni si sta bene, a volte ci si mette comodi, si è mediamente sereni e si hanno anche momenti di gioia.
> Ma tutto questo non è felicità.


ma la felicità è negli attimi.ricordi la nascita di tua figlia? cosa hai provato?
non era felicità condivisa?


----------



## Brunetta (16 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Normalmente no.
> Per le stesse ragioni.
> Anche se infelicità è tutt'altro che utopica.


L’infelicità è più a portata di mano perché molte persone hanno aspettative irrealistiche.


----------



## Vera (16 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Un ragazzo ha bisogno di qualche hobby. :rotfl:


Te possino


----------



## danny (16 Gennaio 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma la felicità è negli attimi.ricordi la nascita di tua figlia? cosa hai provato?
> non era felicità condivisa?


Quella è stata una gioia immensa.
Solo quella vale l'essermi sposato.


----------



## Jacaranda (16 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ho portato questo esempio perché, secondo me, nelle coppie non c'è mai lo stesso livello di coinvolgimento per entrambi. Ci sono situazioni in cui uno dei due sta benissimo, è tranquillo perché ha trovato la sua dimensione giusta, mentre l'altro ha invece bisogni che prima o poi troverà da soddisfare fuori.
> Penso alle donne che si trasformano in mamme a tempo pieno, stupendosi poi che i mariti cerchino altrove la parte divertente della donna (avere una moglie mamma anche col marito non è divertente), o ai mariti affidabili, puntuali, fedeli ma sostanzialmente ormai divenuti prevedibili e noiosi, incapaci di suscitare nel coniuge qualsiasi emozione forte.
> Non è solo egoismo, ma _la ricerca inconscia della gioia._
> Parlare di volpi, uva, pecore pertanto non ha molto senso, secondo me. O perlomeno, ha un senso che va superato, altrimenti non si comprende la situazione reale.
> E a quel senso ci arriviamo...


Vedi però , in tutto questo ragionamento c’e Un equivoco di fondo che torna..e torna sempre ricorrente e non so perché . 
Il punto non è perché si e ‘ attratti da altri ..e li ti seguo e valgono tutti i ragionamenti del caso...ma perché c’e chi tradisce e chi no.
Io non ho tradito mio marito perché era come voltare le spalle al miglior amico, fare il filo all’uomo che piace alla mia amica, dire al capo che il lavoro l’ho fatto io e il merito e’ mio quando magari e’ stato il mio collega .
Ecco..non so se rendo l’idea. 
Invece si continuano ad elencare le motivazioni per cui si desidera scopare con altri ....che è un tema che non metto in discussione per niente e trovo anche probabile possa succedere frequentemente.
Che risposta mi sono data ? Che chi tradisce non ti sta considerando ne ti ha mai considerato addirittura alla stregua di un amico. Se chiedeste qui dentro : “tu fotteresti la donna del tuo migliore amico ?” . La maggior parte delle persone non risponderebbe “siii...perché seguo il mio benessere prima di tutto...”. Come sentiamo dire per il tradimento di coppia ... tutti direbbero “macché sei matta ? Mai nella vita , piuttosto me lo taglio ...”
Ecco...


----------



## Brunetta (16 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Vedi però , in tutto questo ragionamento c’e Un equivoco di fondo che torna..e torna sempre ricorrente e non so perché .
> Il punto non è perché si e ‘ attratti da altri ..e li ti seguo e valgono tutti i ragionamenti del caso...ma perché c’e chi tradisce e chi no.
> Io non ho tradito mio marito perché era come voltare le spalle al miglior amico, fare il filo all’uomo che piace alla mia amica, dire al capo che il lavoro l’ho fatto io e il merito e’ mio quando magari e’ stato il mio collega .
> Ecco..non so se rendo l’idea.
> ...


Già, ma tanti dicono che il coniuge non è un amico e che in un matrimonio non si ha una relazione di tipo amicale, che sostanzialmente si basa sulla confidenza, la fiducia e la lealtà, con in più l’attrazione sessuale e il progetto di famiglia. Appunto molti partano dagli ultimi due aspetti e poi forse aggiungono le caratteristiche dell’amicizia e altri possono pure mantenere solo il progetto famiglia, con le conseguenze economiche relative.

Io credo che chi non tradisce non sia mosso dalla lealtà però, o non solo, quanto dalla capacità di trovare benessere all’interno del matrimonio e dal considerare transitorie e non sostanziali eventuali mancanze.


----------



## Lostris (16 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Vedi però , in tutto questo ragionamento c’e Un equivoco di fondo che torna..e torna sempre ricorrente e non so perché .
> Il punto non è perché si e ‘ attratti da altri ..e li ti seguo e valgono tutti i ragionamenti del caso...ma perché c’e chi tradisce e chi no.
> Io non ho tradito mio marito perché era come voltare le spalle al miglior amico, fare il filo all’uomo che piace alla mia amica, dire al capo che il lavoro l’ho fatto io e il merito e’ mio quando magari e’ stato il mio collega .
> Ecco..non so se rendo l’idea.
> ...


già... domandiamolo a [MENTION=7596]Rose1994[/MENTION] :rotfl:


----------



## Jacaranda (16 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> E, sempre chiacchierando, proseguo.
> La ricerca della gioia è un motore importante.
> Quando si mostrizza il traditore non lo si fa solo per difendersi, ma per mettere sul piatto che nella coppia quel motore era venuto a mancare.


Se la domanda principale è “perché mia moglie ha scopato con un altro?” .ci si sta facendo la domanda sbagliata. 
Ci sono due miliardi di motivi validi perché una quarantenne che da vent’anni  scopa col marito voglia provare emozioni nuove .
Che...e’ una scoperta rivoluzionaria ? 
Deve interessare perché abbia tradito la fiducia .... 
la mia domanda non è stata (scusa il francese) “perché ti sei fatto il culo di quella lì.....”, (la risposta era evidente )...ma “perche  cacchio hai preso per il culo me...porca miseria, sono io....non un estraneo che ti ha preso a calci nei coglioni...”
(Scusate, oggi ho parlato per ore con venti maschi e il mio linguaggio ne ha acquisito in fioritura artistica ....).


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Gennaio 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma la felicità è negli attimi.ricordi la nascita di tua figlia? cosa hai provato?
> non era felicità condivisa?


La felicità misurata in attimi. Il marchio di fabbrica delle vite piccole.


----------



## Jacaranda (16 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Già, ma tanti dicono che il coniuge non è un amico e che in un matrimonio non si ha una relazione di tipo amicale, che sostanzialmente si basa sulla confidenza, la fiducia e la lealtà, con in più l’attrazione sessuale e il progetto di famiglia. Appunto molti partano dagli ultimi due aspetti e poi forse aggiungono le caratteristiche dell’amicizia e altri possono pure mantenere solo il progetto famiglia, con le conseguenze economiche relative.
> 
> Io credo che chi non tradisce non sia mosso dalla lealtà però, o non solo, quanto dalla capacità di trovare benessere all’interno del matrimonio e dal considerare transitorie e non sostanziali eventuali mancanze.


Non mi ci riconosco .
Io non mi ci sono trovata bene a volte nel matrimonio ...ma non ho risolto così .... perché io vedevo nel coniuge un alleato... non uno a cui dire “caro, stasera ho il bridge ...  torno tardi ...,”...  
Se arrivi lì ...o la tua natura e’ quella o il coniuge è visto come un dispensatore di cure utilitaristiche o addirittura una persona contro cui combattere ... 
può essere eh... ma questo  è  il punto più dolente.... la delusione


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Se la domanda principale è “perché mia moglie ha scopato con un altro?” .ci si sta facendo la domanda sbagliata.
> Ci sono due miliardi di motivi validi perché una quarantenne che da vent’anni  scopa col marito voglia provare emozioni nuove .
> Che...e’ una scoperta rivoluzionaria ?
> Deve interessare perché abbia tradito la fiducia ....
> ...


 Messa così la risposta è scontata. Dato per assodato che ci sono 20000 motivi per cui mia moglie può essere andata a scopare con un altro, ha tradito la mia fiducia perché ha messo sul piatto della Bilancia la mia reazione eventuale e ha deciso che era più conveniente assecondare Il prescelto di quei 20.000 motivi usandomi come campobase, piuttosto che andare allo scontro.
Che poi a me queste cose mi fanno ammazzare dalle risate:  quanta gente preferisce andare alla mediazione piuttosto che prendersi a capocciate? Si comincia da piccoli quando vuoi uscire la sera e ti inventi le bugie per non litigare. Lo si fa sul lavoro tutti i giorni in un miliardo di frangenti. Tutti mentono, continuamente e indistintamente, in base al parametro della Convenienza proprio di evitare scontri. Adesso perché questo stesso ragionamento calato nel contesto del matrimonio debba avere carattere di eccezionalità, proprio non riesco a capirlo.


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Non mi ci riconosco .
> Io non mi ci sono trovata bene a volte nel matrimonio ...ma non ho risolto così .... perché io vedevo nel coniuge un alleato... non uno a cui dire “caro, stasera ho il bridge ...  torno tardi ...,”...
> Se arrivi lì ...o la tua natura e’ quella o il coniuge è visto come un dispensatore di cure utilitaristiche o addirittura una persona contro cui combattere ...
> può essere eh... ma questo  è  il punto più dolente.... la delusione


Ma la fregna è la fregna. Il cuore è il cuore. Mica sono intercambiabili.


----------



## Jacaranda (16 Gennaio 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> già... domandiamolo a [MENTION=7596]Rose1994[/MENTION] :rotfl:


Hahahah...
Infatti la reazione iniziale negativa bei  suoi confronti si è focalizzata principalmente su questo aspetto


----------



## Brunetta (16 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Non mi ci riconosco .
> Io non mi ci sono trovata bene a volte nel matrimonio ...ma non ho risolto così .... perché io vedevo nel coniuge un alleato... non uno a cui dire “caro, stasera ho il bridge ...  torno tardi ...,”...
> Se arrivi lì ...o la tua natura e’ quella o il coniuge è visto come un dispensatore di cure utilitaristiche o addirittura una persona contro cui combattere ...
> può essere eh... ma questo  è  il punto più dolente.... la delusione


Perché hai considerato, appunto, transitorie le cose che non andavano e hai continuato a considerare tuo marito un alleato.
È perché non l’ho più sentito alleato che io ho chiuso.


----------



## Jacaranda (16 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Messa così la risposta è scontata. Dato per assodato che ci sono 20000 motivi per cui mia moglie può essere andata a scopare con un altro, ha tradito la mia fiducia perché ha messo sul piatto della Bilancia la mia reazione eventuale e ha deciso che era più conveniente assecondare Il prescelto di quei 20.000 motivi usandomi come campobase, piuttosto che andare allo scontro.
> Che poi a me queste cose mi fanno ammazzare dalle risate:  quanta gente preferisce andare alla mediazione piuttosto che prendersi a capocciate? Si comincia da piccoli quando vuoi uscire la sera e ti inventi le bugie per non litigare. Lo si fa sul lavoro tutti i giorni in un miliardo di frangenti. Tutti mentono, continuamente e indistintamente, in base al parametro della Convenienza proprio di evitare scontri. Adesso perché questo stesso ragionamento calato nel contesto del matrimonio debba avere carattere di eccezionalità, proprio non riesco a capirlo.


Quindi se scopri che il tuo socio, per giunta migliore amico, ti fotte i soldi senza che tu te ne accorga .... quando lo scopri fai della filosofia spicciola dicendoti “ma si.... succede”? E’ colpa mia che non ne ne sono accorto? 
Mio caro.,, la filosofia la fai quando succede agli altri...poi capita a te e ti rode il culo...
Non la metto sul sentimentale eh ... ma sul pratico..., 
Poi se lo studio non lo puoi dividere per motivi fiscali, legali etc che fai ? Sorrisoni ogni mattina perché tanto così fan tutti ?


----------



## Jacaranda (16 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché hai considerato, appunto, transitorie le cose che non andavano e hai continuato a considerare tuo marito un alleato.
> È perché non l’ho più sentito alleato che io ho chiuso.


Appunto.., poi c’e  chi chiude e chi continua ma su basi diverse ..
Ma questo non cambia la sostanza ..:: ritornando alle considerazioni che hanno fatto scaturire la riflessione e altre analoghe: non mi voglio spiegare l’attrazione per terzi... non mi interessa ..c’e e ce l’ha il 99% delle persone ... ma se ho scelto bene e ti ho considerato mio alleato.,,, o scopro che non lo sei o che ho scelto male. 
La mia riflessione verte su queste due ipotesi ...non sul perché della “distrazione/bolla/vacanza...” che per me e’ lapalissiano ci possa essere


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Quindi se scopri che il tuo socio, per giunta migliore amico, ti fotte i soldi senza che tu te ne accorga .... quando lo scopri fai della filosofia spicciola dicendoti “ma si.... succede”? E’ colpa mia che non ne ne sono accorto?
> Mio caro.,, la filosofia la fai quando succede agli altri...poi capita a te e ti rode il culo...
> Non la metto sul sentimentale eh ... ma sul pratico...,
> Poi se lo studio non lo puoi dividere per motivi fiscali, legali etc che fai ? Sorrisoni ogni mattina perché tanto così fan tutti ?


Se la vuoi mettere sul pratico, per pratica ti rispondo che bisogna mettere in conto tutto, anche che il socio più affidabile del mondo un domani incontra una brasiliana cocainomane che però lo fa sentire vivo come non si era mai sentito in vita sua e si comincia a fottere i soldi. Si chiamano quote di riserva. Da questo punto di vista ti puoi rispondere che avere più vite parallele è un ottimo modo per diversificare gli investimenti affettivi.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Jacaranda (16 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ce l'abbiamo, solo che è romena. Mia moglie pulisce prima che venga.


Ma lei pulisce maniacalmente per un tema di controllo ....e per sviluppare endorfine (non è uno scherzo..” 
così riempie i suoi vuoto. Come chi fa tanto sport o è bulimico


----------



## Jacaranda (16 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Se la vuoi mettere sul pratico, per pratica ti rispondo che bisogna mettere in conto tutto, anche che il socio più affidabile del mondo un domani incontra una brasiliana cocainomane che però lo fa sentire vivo come non si era mai sentito in vita sua e si comincia a fottere i soldi. Si chiamano quote di riserva. Da questo punto di vista ti puoi rispondere che avere più vite parallele è un ottimo modo per diversificare gli investimenti affettivi.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


Infatti avevo ben intuito  fosse questo il motivo per cui lo Fai;-)


----------



## Jacaranda (16 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Se la vuoi mettere sul pratico, per pratica ti rispondo che bisogna mettere in conto tutto, anche che il socio più affidabile del mondo un domani incontra una brasiliana cocainomane che però lo fa sentire vivo come non si era mai sentito in vita sua e si comincia a fottere i soldi. Si chiamano quote di riserva. Da questo punto di vista ti puoi rispondere che avere più vite parallele è un ottimo modo per diversificare gli investimenti affettivi.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


Uh...a me si è aperto un mondo...
La prima reazione concreta è stato darmi della cogliona....


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Infatti avevo ben intuito  fosse questo il motivo per cui lo Fai;-)


Mi fai troppo dirigista. Tra seguire maniacalmente un piano e abbandonarmi alla corrente per vedere dove mi porta sceglierò sempre la seconda. Ho un talento naturale per godermi la vita a cui non rinuncerei mai.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Uh...a me si è aperto un mondo...
> La prima reazione concreta è stato darmi della cogliona....


E perché mai? Ansia da controllo?

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunetta (16 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Uh...a me si è aperto un mondo...
> La prima reazione concreta è stato darmi della cogliona....


Questa è la prima reazione di tutti.
Ci si sente quantomeno ingenui per essersi fidati. (v. thread Fiducia)
Poi si capisce che la responsabilità non è della vittima.


----------



## Jacaranda (16 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questa è la prima reazione di tutti.
> Ci si sente quantomeno ingenui per essersi fidati. (v. thread Fiducia)
> Poi si capisce che la responsabilità non è della vittima.


Ma il darsi dei pirlotti non ha niente a che vedere con il sentirsi vittime .... almeno per me ... ma nel non aver capito che il marito non è’ un alleato


----------



## Jacaranda (16 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E perché mai? Ansia da controllo?
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


No, perché ?
Solo nuova consapevolezza


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> No, perché ?
> Solo nuova consapevolezza


Colpevolizzarsi a prescindere e come ritenersi Santi a prescindere. Ci vuole sempre la giusta distanza.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunetta (16 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ma il darsi dei pirlotti non ha niente a che vedere con il sentirsi vittime .... almeno per me ... ma nel non aver capito che il marito non è’ un alleato


Io indicavo tre passaggi: 1) cretini/ingenui/pirlotti per essersi fidati 2) consapevolezza che era normale fidarsi e colpevolizzarsi per averlo capito troppo tardi 3) riconoscimento che si è stati vittime e non c’è colpa


----------



## danny (16 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Vedi però , in tutto questo ragionamento c’e Un equivoco di fondo che torna..e torna sempre ricorrente e non so perché .
> Il punto non è perché si e ‘ attratti da altri ..e li ti seguo e valgono tutti i ragionamenti del caso...ma perché c’e chi tradisce e chi no.
> Io non ho tradito mio marito perché era come voltare le spalle al miglior amico, fare il filo all’uomo che piace alla mia amica, dire al capo che il lavoro l’ho fatto io e il merito e’ mio quando magari e’ stato il mio collega .
> Ecco..non so se rendo l'idea


Sono tutte cose che mi ripugnerebbe fare.
Però devo considerare che molto probabilmente io non ero il miglior amico di mia moglie e che nelle sue valutazioni personali l'interesse verso la mia persona era secondario al suo.
Mentre quello che provavo per lei bastava a far sì che non provassi interesse per le altre, il che non mi poneva neppure nelle condizioni di dover fare una scelta.


----------



## danny (16 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> La mia riflessione verte su queste due ipotesi ...non sul perché della “distrazione/bolla/vacanza...” che per me e’ lapalissiano ci possa essere


Sì e no. A me per esempio non interessava.
Non darei infatti per scontato che interessi a tutti.


----------



## danny (16 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Uh...a me si è aperto un mondo...
> La prima reazione concreta è stato darmi della cogliona....


Al limite lo potrebbe essere chi si è fatto scoprire.
Non vedo perché debba sentirti tu così.


----------



## danny (16 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ma il darsi dei pirlotti non ha niente a che vedere con il sentirsi vittime .... almeno per me ... ma nel non aver capito che il marito non è’ un alleato


C'è poco da capire.
Ti fidi, non potresti fare altrimenti.


----------



## danny (16 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io indicavo tre passaggi: 1) cretini/ingenui/pirlotti per essersi fidati 2) consapevolezza che era normale fidarsi e colpevolizzarsi per averlo capito troppo tardi 3) riconoscimento che si è stati vittime e non c’è colpa


1) che stronza 2) cazzo faccio adesso? 3) riconoscimento che c'erano parecchie cose che non andavano di cui non mi ero reso conto.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> 1) che stronza 2) cazzo faccio adesso? 3) riconoscimento che c'erano parecchie cose che non andavano di cui non mi ero reso conto.


Direi che la 3 sarà stata la 10 :mexican:


----------



## danny (17 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Direi che la 3 sarà stata la 10 :mexican:


Uhm. No. 
Ci ho messo un po' per capirle, solo quello.


----------



## Vera (17 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Uhm. No.
> Ci ho messo un po' per capirle, solo quello.


Ti fa onore perché non tutti si fanno un'auto-analisi, si colpevolizzano o fanno le vittime e basta.
Per quanto mi riguarda ho passato un po' di tempo a darmi della cogliona, anche perché lo avevo già perdonato in precedenza. Quindi cogliona per avergli dato altre possibilità, cogliona per essermi fidata, cogliona per averlo amato. Mi sono data della cogliona per un sacco di motivi.
Poi mi sono messa a pensare "Cosa c'è che non andava in me e nella nostra relazione?" E siccome non riuscivo a darmi delle risposte concrete ho chiesto a lui. Non le ho mai avute.
Alla fine è subentrato il "Cazzo me ne frega, una vita nuova mi aspetta".


----------



## Lara3 (17 Gennaio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Ti fa onore perché non tutti si fanno un'auto-analisi, si colpevolizzano o fanno le vittime e basta.
> Per quanto mi riguarda ho passato un po' di tempo a darmi della cogliona, anche perché lo avevo già perdonato in precedenza. Quindi cogliona per avergli dato altre possibilità, cogliona per essermi fidata, cogliona per averlo amato. Mi sono data della cogliona per un sacco di motivi.
> Poi mi sono messa a pensare "Cosa c'è che non andava in me e nella nostra relazione?" E siccome non riuscivo a darmi delle risposte concrete ho chiesto a lui. Non le ho mai avute.
> Alla fine è subentrato il "Cazzo me ne frega, una vita nuova mi aspetta".


Più che giusto il tuo ragionamento .
A un certo momento non interessano più le risposte; la vita va avanti.


----------



## Lara3 (17 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Forse non ci siamo capiti.
> A parte che lascerei perdere la visione della principessa o del principe, che ci porta veramente fuori strada.
> Sono un uomo, posso darvi corda sull'immagine ma sinceramente a me viene più in mente Shrek quando fate questo accostamento.
> Io so che non sono felice nella coppia come uomo. Ho questa consapevolezza.
> ...


Io vado controcorrente...
Se Danny dovesse trovare una donna interessante non credo che la renderebbe felice. Io dopo tutto quello che ho letto qui , scritto da lui, avrei paura iniziare una relazione con lui. 
Il motivo ?
Semplicemente perché lo vedo ancora molto legato alla moglie, da come parla di lei...
La moglie è ancora molto importante per lui, per questo che è ancora in questa fase.
Potrei anche sbagliarmi, ma questa è la mia sensazione.
Danny, se dovessi incontrare una donna con cui hai un feeling pazzesco ed a un certo punto devi fare una scelta...
Sei sicuro che non dirai a questa donna: “ scusami , non me la sento di far soffrire mia moglie” ?


----------



## danny (17 Gennaio 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Io vado controcorrente...
> Se Danny dovesse trovare una donna interessante non credo che la renderebbe felice. Io dopo tutto quello che ho letto qui , scritto da lui, avrei paura iniziare una relazione con lui.
> Il motivo ?
> Semplicemente perché lo vedo ancora molto legato alla moglie, da come parla di lei...
> ...


Non esageriamo...
L'unico vero scrupolo più che altro sarebbe mia figlia, per motivi che qui non sto a scrivere.
Ma nel momento in cui sento di avere un "feeling pazzesco" con una donna, e con lei arrivo addirittura a trovarmi a pensare di dover fare una scelta, direi che ho già passato il punto di non ritorno.


----------



## Lara3 (17 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Non esageriamo...
> L'unico vero scrupolo più che altro sarebbe mia figlia, per motivi che qui non sto a scrivere.
> Ma nel momento in cui sento di avere un "feeling pazzesco" con una donna, e con lei arrivo addirittura a trovarmi a pensare di dover fare una scelta, direi che ho già passato il punto di non ritorno.


Ti auguro di fare la migliore scelta per te; meriti di essere felice.


----------



## danny (17 Gennaio 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ti auguro di fare la migliore scelta per te; meriti di essere felice.


Grazie, anche se non credo che la felicità si possa meritare. La si deve prendere, cercare, inseguire, altrimenti non arriva tanto facilmente da sola.
Tutto sommato non sono per nulla pentito delle mie scelte passate, anche se erano vincolate dalle necessità.
In questi anni ho avuto un grande piacere nell'essere padre. E' una cosa che mi sono voluto godere e che ha reso questi anni preziosi. Ieri sera mia figlia ha detto che è contenta di avere due genitori come noi e questo per me è una grande soddisfazione.


----------



## Lara3 (17 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Grazie, anche se non credo che la felicità si possa meritare. La si deve prendere, cercare, inseguire, altrimenti non arriva tanto facilmente da sola.
> Tutto sommato non sono per nulla pentito delle mie scelte passate, anche se erano vincolate dalle necessità.
> In questi anni ho avuto un grande piacere nell'essere padre. E' una cosa che mi sono voluto godere e che ha reso questi anni preziosi. Ieri sera mia figlia ha detto che è contenta di avere due genitori come noi e questo per me è una grande soddisfazione.


Dimmi ...tua figlia non si è mai accorta dei problemi tra di voi ? 
Ha sentito, sente qualcosa ?


----------



## danny (17 Gennaio 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Dimmi ...tua figlia non si è mai accorta dei problemi tra di voi ?
> Ha sentito, sente qualcosa ?


Non si è accorta di nulla. E' contenta di avere due genitori come noi, lo dice spesso, anche perché lo stesso giudizio viene confermato dalle sue amiche. 
Dice poi che la faccio ridere. In effetti è vero, con lei ci riesco.
Anche quando sono serio.


----------



## Jacaranda (17 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Al limite lo potrebbe essere chi si è fatto scoprire.
> Non vedo perché debba sentirti tu così.


Perché quando sei abituata ad avere a che fare  con persone che di scrupoli ne hanno pochi.... e non vivi sulla luna in un mondo fatato, pensare di aver dato per scontato  di pretendere lealtà dal padre dei tuoi figli, che  ti dorme accanto....ti fa sentire così


----------



## Lara3 (17 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Perché quando sei abituata ad avere a che fare  con persone che di scrupoli ne hanno pochi.... e non vivi sulla luna in un mondo fatato, pensare di aver dato per scontato  di pretendere lealtà dal padre dei tuoi figli, che  ti dorme accanto....ti fa sentire così


Disincantata... Io voglio ritornare alla fase dell'incanto, quando nell'anima si è ancora bambini.
E' strano, ma credo di riuscirci ancora di essere cosi con una certa persona. Potrei sbagliarmi, il tempo me lo dirà.


----------



## Jacaranda (17 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> C'è poco da capire.
> Ti fidi, non potresti fare altrimenti.


Invece potresti eccome...anzi, dovresti... è li che sta il punto


----------



## Minerva (17 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> La felicità misurata in attimi. Il marchio di fabbrica delle vite piccole.


come funziona quella delle vite grandi?


----------



## danny (17 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Invece potresti eccome...anzi, dovresti... è li che sta il punto


E' contro la definizione stessa di coppia. 
L'unione matrimoniale si basa sulla fiducia nell'altro.
Senza non si riesce a stare insieme.


----------



## Jacaranda (17 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> E' contro la definizione stessa di coppia.
> L'unione matrimoniale si basa sulla fiducia nell'altro.
> Senza non si riesce a stare insieme.


Infatti non credo mi sposerò più  
Tu si?
Hahaha


----------



## Lara3 (17 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Infatti non credo mi sposerò più
> Tu si?
> Hahaha


Io ti auguro di innamorarti ancora di un UOMO.


----------



## Jacaranda (17 Gennaio 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Io ti auguro di innamorarti ancora di un UOMO.


Beh, ma innamorarsi e’ una cosa..essere realistici e’ altro...
Anzi...non tanto essere realistici, ma non giuggioli....
E l’amore riguardo a questo non ha nulla a che vedere. 
Puoi fare comunque nuove società anche se il socio precedente ti ha fregato ... ma almeno stai più cauto e se ti ricapita anche con  questo non caschi dal pero


----------



## Lara3 (17 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Beh, ma innamorarsi e’ una cosa..essere realistici e’ altro


Significa anche lasciarsi andare per chi è stato ferito una volta, lasciarsi reincantare...
Meglio con la testa tra le nuvole ed i piedi ben piantati per terra.


----------



## Lara3 (17 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Beh, ma innamorarsi e’ una cosa..essere realistici e’ altro...
> Anzi...non tanto essere realistici, ma non giuggioli....
> E l’amore riguardo a questo non ha nulla a che vedere.
> Puoi fare comunque nuove società anche se il socio precedente ti ha fregato ... ma almeno stai più cauto e se ti ricapita anche con  questo non caschi dal pero


No, io nuove società con il socio che mi ha fregato no, no grazie.
Dagli errori si impara, magari anche riconoscere più facilmente le persone, ma perseverare nell'errore e riprovarci con chi mi ha rubato una volta non lo farei. 
Siamo in tanti sulla Terra perché dovrei rimanere ancorata a chi una volta mi ha delusa ?
Se si ha possibilità di scelta ....
Per quello che riguarda il "socio" che si ha in casa e credo che a quello ti riferisci sopratutto, certo che non sono caduta dal pero quando ho scoperto il secondo, terzo tradimento. Ma a quel punto non mi ha sconvolto più di tanto, ho preso atto che qualsiasi possibilità di ricostruire era andata persa. Anzi non sono stata per niente stupita, l'avevo già capito dal suo comportamento post scoperta del primo tradimento che della mia sofferenza a lui non importava nulla.


----------



## Jacaranda (17 Gennaio 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> No, io nuove società con il socio che mi ha fregato no, no grazie.
> Dagli errori si impara, magari anche riconoscere più facilmente le persone, ma perseverare nell'errore e riprovarci con chi mi ha rubato una volta non lo farei.
> Siamo in tanti sulla Terra perché dovrei rimanere ancorata a chi una volta mi ha delusa ?
> Se si ha possibilità di scelta ....


Ma no...intendevo con un socio nuovo ..


----------



## Lara3 (17 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ma no...intendevo con un socio nuovo ..


Ok, capito.
Si, è brutto vivere senza fidarsi, ma si risparmiano tanti dolori dopo.


----------



## spleen (17 Gennaio 2019)

Ma io non ho capito in fondo una cosa: o meglio, ci ho una idea mia personale.... Rivolgendomi alle persone tradite: Non era utopico pensare che la fedeltà di chi avevate accanto fosse scontata solo perchè la misuravate su voi stessi? E rivolgendomi ai traditori: Non è altrettanto utopico pensare che il tradimento o meno non abbia conseguenze su quello che a volte volete difendere a dispetto delle vostre pulsioni verso l'esterno cioè la coppia stessa? In queste domande non c'è nessuna volontà nè di giudicare nè di schernire ovviamente, è che vedo la pedissequa applicazione di due concetti che non hanno base realistica.


----------



## danny (17 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Infatti non credo mi sposerò più
> Tu si?
> Hahaha


Comunque non sono pentito di averlo fatto.


----------



## Lara3 (17 Gennaio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma io non ho capito in fondo una cosa: o meglio, ci ho una idea mia personale.... Rivolgendomi alle persone tradite: Non era utopico pensare che la fedeltà di chi avevate accanto fosse scontata solo perchè la misuravate su voi stessi? E rivolgendomi ai traditori: Non è altrettanto utopico pensare che il tradimento o meno non abbia conseguenze su quello che a volte volete difendere a dispetto delle vostre pulsioni verso l'esterno cioè la coppia stessa? In queste domande non c'è nessuna volontà nè di giudicare nè di schernire ovviamente, è che vedo la pedissequa applicazione di due concetti che non hanno base realistica.


Sagge riflessioni. 
La risposta è sì per le due domande.


----------



## danny (17 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> *Beh, ma innamorarsi e’ una cosa..essere realistici e’ altro..*.
> Anzi...non tanto essere realistici, ma non giuggioli....
> E l’amore riguardo a questo non ha nulla a che vedere.
> Puoi fare comunque nuove società anche se il socio precedente ti ha fregato ... ma almeno stai più cauto e se ti ricapita anche con  questo non caschi dal pero


Innamorarsi e essere realistici nella stessa frase io non ce li vedo proprio..
Siamo - uso il plurale perché mi ci trovo anche io -  in una comprensibile fase di disincanto.
Non credo abbia senso definire ora quello che potrà avvenire in futuro.


----------



## spleen (17 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Innamorarsi e essere realistici nella stessa frase io non ce li vedo proprio.. Siamo - uso il plurale perché mi ci trovo anche io -  in una comprensibile fase di disincanto. Non credo abbia senso definire ora quello che potrà avvenire in futuro.


  Ma amore e fiducia non sono la stessa cosa.....


----------



## danny (17 Gennaio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma amore e fiducia non sono la stessa cosa.....


Neanche amore e innamoramento.
L'innamoramento prevede l'abbandono totale nell'altro. Non può essere limitato dal realismo o dalla razionalità,
L'amore è indipendente dalla fiducia, ma se non c'è non credo ugualmente possa durare molto a lungo.


----------



## danny (17 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> *Perché quando sei abituata ad avere a che fare  con persone che di scrupoli ne hanno pochi.... e non vivi sulla luna in un mondo fatato*, pensare di aver dato per scontato  di pretendere lealtà dal padre dei tuoi figli, che  ti dorme accanto....ti fa sentire così


Proprio per questo ognuno di noi cerca un porto sicuro.
Quando poi arriva lo tsunami anche lì, è naturale arrivare a pensare che non ci siano luoghi ove si possa stare tranquilli.
Ma ci sono.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Neanche amore e innamoramento.
> *L'innamoramento prevede l'abbandono totale nell'altro. Non può essere limitato dal realismo o dalla razionalità,*
> L'amore è indipendente dalla fiducia, ma se non c'è non credo ugualmente possa durare molto a lungo.


Ecco perchè poi succedono i casini che leggiamo qui:facepalm:


----------



## danny (17 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ecco perchè poi succedono i casini che leggiamo qui:facepalm:


Beh, mica solo quelli.
Succedono anche cose belle.
Tante, direi.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Beh, mica solo quelli.
> Succedono anche cose belle.
> Tante, direi.


Sicuramente
Il problema è quando lo vivi così a discapito di qualcun altro


----------



## danny (17 Gennaio 2019)

L'abbiamo detto e visto tante volte...
Gli innamorati sono scemi.
Chi non lo è, chi non si trova in quella fase, pensa che lo siano.
Perché fanno cose sceme, scelte sceme, si perdono in languori inutili.
Se frequento qualcuna col freno a mano tirato dalla razionalità, dal disincanto, dalla paura, dalla mancanza di fiducia sicuramente non potrò mai innamorarmi di lei.
Potrò esserne attratto, ritenerla affascinante, seducente, meravigliosa, anche unica, ma queste accidenti di farfalle nello stomaco non le sentirò mai. 
Non è che ci si debba innamorare per forza, comunque. A tanti basta trovarsi a proprio agio in una esperienza fortemente appagante. Poi il legame col tempo si rafforza, nasce l'amore, la disposizione verso l'altro, cresce la fiducia e lo stare bene insieme diventa essenziale.
Ovviamente da single.
Da amanti, avere il freno a mano tirato dovrebbe essere la norma, una regola implicita, perché si è ben consapevoli dei limiti.
Però, come abbiamo visto tante volte, non sempre va così, c'è ancora chi di quell'incanto si nutre e non ne ha timore.
E sì, a quel punto succedono i casini, certo.


----------



## danny (17 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Sicuramente
> Il problema è quando lo vivi così a discapito di qualcun altro


Tu ti stai riferendo però solo al caso particolare di una relazione extra in cui uno dei due si innamora dell'altro.
Mica c'è solo quella situazione.
Ovvio che in quel caso non sia auspicabile che succeda.
Da single, e ricambiati, è sicuramente un'esperienza desiderabile.
(non ti preoccupare per me, per come stanno le cose arrivo a dubitare di potermi innamorare più nella vita)


----------



## Vera (17 Gennaio 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Più che giusto il tuo ragionamento .
> A un certo momento non interessano più le risposte; la vita va avanti.



Sì, esattamente. C'è un però. Io nonostante stia bene mi rendo conto di essere completamente bloccata. E' passato un anno ma io non riesco ancora ad accettare nemmeno un invito per un caffè da parte di un uomo. Mi danno fastidio persino i complimenti.


----------



## Vera (17 Gennaio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma io non ho capito in fondo una cosa: o meglio, ci ho una idea mia personale.... Rivolgendomi alle persone tradite: Non era utopico pensare che la fedeltà di chi avevate accanto fosse scontata solo perchè la misuravate su voi stessi? E rivolgendomi ai traditori: Non è altrettanto utopico pensare che il tradimento o meno non abbia conseguenze su quello che a volte volete difendere a dispetto delle vostre pulsioni verso l'esterno cioè la coppia stessa? In queste domande non c'è nessuna volontà nè di giudicare nè di schernire ovviamente, è che vedo la pedissequa applicazione di due concetti che non hanno base realistica.



Se decido di vivere la vita con un uomo accanto, non do per scontato assolutamente che questa storia duri tutta la vita ma mi aspetto da parte sua rispetto e sincerità. Può anche perdere la testa per un'altra, può capitare. Può addirittura innamorarsi. Non c'è scritto da nessuna parte che io debba essere la sua unica donna. Anche io mi giro a guardare gli altri uomini, mica sono fatta di marmo. Solo che poi penso che il mio uomo è il migliore e finisce lì. 
Per rispondere alla tua domanda, sì, topico pensare che la fedeltà sia scontata ma non perchè la misuravo su me stessa.


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Gennaio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Sì, esattamente. C'è un però. Io nonostante stia bene mi rendo conto di essere completamente bloccata. E' passato un anno ma io non riesco ancora ad accettare nemmeno un invito per un caffè da parte di un uomo. Mi danno fastidio persino i complimenti.


 ovvio, non provi interesse per nessuno di loro.


----------



## Jacaranda (17 Gennaio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma io non ho capito in fondo una cosa: o meglio, ci ho una idea mia personale.... Rivolgendomi alle persone tradite: Non era utopico pensare che la fedeltà di chi avevate accanto fosse scontata solo perchè la misuravate su voi stessi? E rivolgendomi ai traditori: Non è altrettanto utopico pensare che il tradimento o meno non abbia conseguenze su quello che a volte volete difendere a dispetto delle vostre pulsioni verso l'esterno cioè la coppia stessa? In queste domande non c'è nessuna volontà nè di giudicare nè di schernire ovviamente, è che vedo la pedissequa applicazione di due concetti che non hanno base realistica.


Non era utopico perche misurata su noi stessi ... se io avessi sposato corona (estremizzo ), forse l’avrei messo in Conto. Ma io non ho sposato Corona .. 
E non era scontata ... 
poi, ripeto, magari non sarei stupita se avessi scoperto una o più “svaghi” di una sera.... Ma il tradimento non è solo fisico  fisico , ma comprende tutto il pacchetto: week end fuori spacciati per lavorativi... momenti in cui avrebbe potuto stare più coi bimbi che non vedeva mai e che invece passava con l’amante rientrando a casa alle 21.00 e tanto altro...


----------



## Vera (17 Gennaio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ovvio, non provi interesse per nessuno di loro.



Grazie, mi fai sentire normale. Io pensavo di essere diventata asessuata


----------



## Brunetta (17 Gennaio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma io non ho capito in fondo una cosa: o meglio, ci ho una idea mia personale.... Rivolgendomi alle persone tradite: Non era utopico pensare che la fedeltà di chi avevate accanto fosse scontata solo perchè la misuravate su voi stessi? E rivolgendomi ai traditori: Non è altrettanto utopico pensare che il tradimento o meno non abbia conseguenze su quello che a volte volete difendere a dispetto delle vostre pulsioni verso l'esterno cioè la coppia stessa? In queste domande non c'è nessuna volontà nè di giudicare nè di schernire ovviamente, è che vedo la pedissequa applicazione di due concetti che non hanno base realistica.


La mia non era presunzione di fedeltà, ma di lealtà e basata non sulla reciprocità, ma sul tipo di rapporto e di dialogo che c’era. Ovviamente ho sbagliato valutazione, ma davvero c’era la possibilità di parlare di tutto. Certamente però ci sono conseguenze in base al cosa si dice....
L’errore di base è che non pensavo a tradimenti leggeri, pensavo che avrebbe potuto trattarsi di una cosa importante.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Gennaio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma io non ho capito in fondo una cosa: o meglio, ci ho una idea mia personale.... Rivolgendomi alle persone tradite: Non era utopico pensare che la fedeltà di chi avevate accanto fosse scontata solo perchè la misuravate su voi stessi? E rivolgendomi ai traditori: Non è altrettanto utopico pensare che il tradimento o meno non abbia conseguenze su quello che a volte volete difendere a dispetto delle vostre pulsioni verso l'esterno cioè la coppia stessa? In queste domande non c'è nessuna volontà nè di giudicare nè di schernire ovviamente, è che vedo la pedissequa applicazione di due concetti che non hanno base realistica.


Parte due...
...infatti io pensavo che un tradimento sarebbe stata una cosa così impattante che avrebbe stravolto totalmente la relazione.
Insomma la pensavo come [MENTION=7069]Foglia[/MENTION] che è certa che se ne sarebbe accorta subito.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Proprio per questo ognuno di noi cerca un porto sicuro.
> Quando poi arriva lo tsunami anche lì, è naturale arrivare a pensare che non ci siano luoghi ove si possa stare tranquilli.
> Ma ci sono.


Concordo.
Se si perde la fiducia nei confronti di qualsiasi possibilità di una relazione, ci si preclude ogni possibilità di qualsiasi relazione.
La mostrizzazione viene trasferita alla relazione ed estesa a tutte le relazioni


----------



## Brunetta (17 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> L'abbiamo detto e visto tante volte...
> Gli innamorati sono scemi.
> Chi non lo è, chi non si trova in quella fase, pensa che lo siano.
> Perché fanno cose sceme, scelte sceme, si perdono in languori inutili.
> ...


Ci si può abbandonare alle emozioni e al sentimento ed essere prudenti nelle scelte.


----------



## danny (17 Gennaio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma io non ho capito in fondo una cosa: o meglio, ci ho una idea mia personale.... Rivolgendomi alle persone tradite: *Non era utopico pensare che la fedeltà di chi avevate accanto fosse scontata solo perchè la misuravate su voi stessi*? E rivolgendomi ai traditori: Non è altrettanto utopico pensare che il tradimento o meno non abbia conseguenze su quello che a volte volete difendere a dispetto delle vostre pulsioni verso l'esterno cioè la coppia stessa? In queste domande non c'è nessuna volontà nè di giudicare nè di schernire ovviamente, è che vedo la pedissequa applicazione di due concetti che non hanno base realistica.


Ma certo.
Mi sono reso conto che non avevo capito un cazzo di mia moglie.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Gennaio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Sì, esattamente. C'è un però. Io nonostante stia bene mi rendo conto di essere completamente bloccata. E' passato un anno ma io non riesco ancora ad accettare nemmeno un invito per un caffè da parte di un uomo. Mi danno fastidio persino i complimenti.


Ognuno ha il proprio periodo di latenza e poi bisogna vedere chi ti ha proposto un caffè. Probabilmente erano uomini che non sentivi affidabili. Non sono tutti uguali.


----------



## danny (17 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci si può abbandonare alle emozioni e al sentimento ed essere prudenti nelle scelte.


Sempre freno a mano tirato è.
Non che sia criticabile o negativo, ma usare un termine come innamoramento che prevede un'importante dose di passionalità e _sconvolgimento_ abbinandolo alla prudenza lo trovo inadeguato.
E' come definire bungee jumping un tuffo da bordo vasca.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Non era utopico perche misurata su noi stessi ... se io avessi sposato corona (estremizzo ), forse l’avrei messo in Conto. Ma io non ho sposato Corona ..
> E non era scontata ...
> poi, ripeto, magari non sarei stupita se avessi scoperto una o più “svaghi” di una sera.... Ma il tradimento non è solo fisico  fisico , ma comprende tutto il pacchetto: week end fuori spacciati per lavorativi... momenti in cui avrebbe potuto stare più coi bimbi che non vedeva mai e che invece passava con l’amante rientrando a casa alle 21.00 e tanto altro...


Io ti vedo ancora (giustamente! Ci vuole tempo) nella fase della rabbia. 
Non è una fase di chi crede che le cose vadano meglio.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Sempre freno a mano tirato è.
> Non che sia criticabile o negativo, ma usare un termine come innamoramento che prevede un'importante dose di passionalità e _sconvolgimento_ abbinandolo alla prudenza lo trovo inadeguato.
> E' come definire bungee jumping un tuffo da bordo vasca.


Quella prudenza l’avevo anche a vent’anni.


----------



## danny (17 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Concordo.
> Se si perde la fiducia nei confronti di qualsiasi possibilità di una relazione, ci si preclude ogni possibilità di qualsiasi relazione.
> La mostrizzazione viene trasferita alla relazione ed estesa a tutte le relazioni


E spesso al genere (tutte le donne... tutti gli uomini...).


----------



## danny (17 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quella prudenza l’avevo anche a vent’anni.


Io no.
Però non mi pento.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quella prudenza l’avevo anche a vent’anni.





danny ha detto:


> Io no.
> Però non mi pento.


Bisogna vedere cosa si intende con prudenza.
Io mi riferisco alle aspettative. Generalmente le aspettative, reali, non sono le stesse.


----------



## Minerva (17 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quella prudenza l’avevo anche a vent’anni.


la prudenza è una dote che di solito manca al giovane ; si sente così lontano dalla morte e invincibile .di me giovane ricordo questa sciaguratezza che sono anche contenta di aver vissuto


----------



## Brunetta (17 Gennaio 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> la prudenza è una dote che di solito manca al giovane ; si sente così lontano dalla morte e invincibile .di me giovane ricordo questa sciaguratezza che sono anche contenta di aver vissuto


La sciaguratezza giovanile purtroppo l’abbiamo avuta tutti.
Io però non mi sono mai sognata di attribuire agli altri il mio sentire.


----------



## danny (17 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Bisogna vedere cosa si intende con prudenza.
> Io mi riferisco alle aspettative. Generalmente le aspettative, reali, non sono le stesse.


A vent'anni conta il presente nelle relazioni.
Il presente vissuto al massimo, quando possibile.
Penso sia invece difficile pensare a un cinquantenne (e più)  innamorato, con tutto ciò che questo comporta.
Non si è più giovani e lo sconvolgimento non è così apprezzato. La prudenza oltre i 50 non è una virtù, ma una costante, fin troppo invadente.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> A vent'anni conta il presente nelle relazioni.
> Il presente vissuto al massimo, quando possibile.
> Penso sia invece difficile pensare a un cinquantenne (e più)  innamorato, con tutto ciò che questo comporta.
> Non si è più giovani e lo sconvolgimento non è così apprezzato. La prudenza oltre i 50 non è una virtù, ma una costante, fin troppo invadente.


Il presente non esclude le aspettative.


----------



## danny (17 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il presente non esclude le aspettative.


Ma se a 20 anni ti innamori di qualcuno, ti aspetti solo di stare con lui.
Certo, poi vuoi magari che sia fedele, sincero, innamorato a sua volta, che desideri stare con te, che baci bene, etc etc, ma non è che stai a ragionarci sopra usando excel. Ti aspetti che tutte queste cose ci siano.


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Gennaio 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> come funziona quella delle vite grandi?


A obiettivi.


----------



## Eagle72 (17 Gennaio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Pur avendo le mie convinzioni, io ve lo dico, se Danny inizia a troieggiare in giro, organizzo una festa.


Riponi pure le lingue di menelicche in un luogo sicuro.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ma se a 20 anni ti innamori di qualcuno, ti aspetti solo di stare con lui.
> Certo, poi vuoi magari che sia fedele, sincero, innamorato a sua volta, che desideri stare con te, che baci bene, etc etc, ma non è che stai a ragionarci sopra usando excel. Ti aspetti che tutte queste cose ci siano.


Desiderare qualcosa e aspettarselo essere due cose diverse Miss Rossella.


----------



## Eagle72 (17 Gennaio 2019)

X brunetta. Pecora e lupo lo scrissi io un po di tempo fa. Mi riferivo al fatto che ho tradito quando ero sicuro del mio matrimonio, di mia moglie, che viveva per me. Forse questo mi ha dato una certezza, una stabilità tale da potermi concedere un regalo. Post mia confessione sono diventato un agnello...avevo aperto gli occhi su quanto un tradimento ti allontana, ti ferisce e ferisce. Mi son fatto agnello, quasi zerbino ...e sono stato mangiato dal lupo ex agnello. Con tanto di interessi di mora. Danny spesso parla della persona giusta che ti capita. No è la persona giusta nel momento giusto. La stessa persona a me ora è insignificante ( l ho anche perfino odiata essendo stata tentatrice insistente...anche se la colpa è mia). E mia moglie ogni tanto mi dice che quella persona per lei ora è tornata ad essere quello che era....un nostro collega e basta. Il momento è fondamentale...certo unito alla tipologia di persona. Guarda caso molti tradiscono nella nostra fascia di età 40/50..quando hai tutto e cerchi altro...pensando stupidamente che non ci saranno conseguenze. Sulla mostrizzazione...c è poco da dire. Chi non vuol accettare la parte cattiva di se, la attua. Io quando tradivo ero abbattuto in casa e ho reagito restando affettuoso come sempre...sforzandomi. mia moglie si lamentava di come usavo a tavola le posate, di come vestivo, di cosa mangiavo, di come ero genitore...un inferno quotidiano. X arcistufo..rifiuti i dogmi e poi hai fatto una sbrodolata di dogmi che ne basta la metà...tra cui il ''se vengono con me è colpa dei mariti''. Non capisci che dopo decenni un pelo di tonalità diversa è stuzzicante per il solo fatto di essere diverso? Una mente ti attira perché dice e pensa diversamente da quello a cui sei abituato...attira il nuovo...e i mariti e mogli nulla possono...ai voglia a reinventarti....puoi pure vestirti da batman e aggrapparti al lampadario...e questo vale anche per te. Tu quando lo scoprirai ti farai seriamente male...perché troppo sicuro.


----------



## Eagle72 (17 Gennaio 2019)

X danny. Il suo stallo lo capisco. Lo vivo uguale. Ti senti un barone decaduto...avevi tutto...colazione col caviale...ora sei in disgrazia...ed è difficile mangiare cracker. Impossibile accettarlo...il rischio ignavia a vita è dietro l' angolo. Ma non per colpa sua, mia....è cosi. La sua ipotesi amante è fantasia...non fa per lui. Vorrebbe la famiglia, la coppia di prima non un altra.


----------



## Vera (17 Gennaio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Riponi pure le lingue di menelicche in un luogo sicuro.


Guastafeste!


----------



## Jacaranda (17 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ti vedo ancora (giustamente! Ci vuole tempo) nella fase della rabbia.
> Non è una fase di chi crede che le cose vadano meglio.


No, sai. Forse traspare da come scrivo ..ma non è così. 
Sono serena e ora vivo il mio matrimonio come avrei dovuto viverlo prima. 
C’e’ più consapevolezza e più equilibrio. 
Se sono arrabbiata con qualcuno (ma non la definirei rabbia ) è con me stessa .
Nel senso che le costruzioni mentali e l’ingenuita’ sono state  solo mie. 
Lui si rammarica di avermi deluso ..  e questo un po’ è vero. 
La delusione è forse il sentimento che riassume lo status post.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Tu ti stai riferendo però solo al caso particolare di una relazione extra in cui uno dei due si innamora dell'altro.
> Mica c'è solo quella situazione.
> Ovvio che in quel caso non sia auspicabile che succeda.
> Da single, e ricambiati, è sicuramente un'esperienza desiderabile.
> (non ti preoccupare per me, per come stanno le cose arrivo a dubitare di potermi innamorare più nella vita)


Vero mi riferivo a qui casi
Sul resto condivido anche se mi auguro che tutto abbia un'età e che non ci si innamori (per fortuna) a 50 anni come a 15 o almeno per me dovrebbe essere così

Non sono preoccupata per te. Mi auguro che prima di innamorarti tu torni a vivere. E se un giorno di innamorassi di qualcuna spero per te e per lei che tu abbia chiuso defiinitivamente il capitolo che stai vivendo, altrimenti non sono ottimista su quello che potrebbe accadere 



Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci si può abbandonare alle emozioni e al sentimento ed essere prudenti nelle scelte.





Brunetta ha detto:


> Quella prudenza l’avevo anche a vent’anni.


quoto


----------



## Brunetta (17 Gennaio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> X brunetta. Pecora e lupo lo scrissi io un po di tempo fa. Mi riferivo al fatto che ho tradito quando ero sicuro del mio matrimonio, di mia moglie, che viveva per me. Forse questo mi ha dato una certezza, una stabilità tale da potermi concedere un regalo. Post mia confessione sono diventato un agnello...avevo aperto gli occhi su quanto un tradimento ti allontana, ti ferisce e ferisce. Mi son fatto agnello, quasi zerbino ...e sono stato mangiato dal lupo ex agnello. Con tanto di interessi di mora. Danny spesso parla della persona giusta che ti capita. No è la persona giusta nel momento giusto. La stessa persona a me ora è insignificante ( l ho anche perfino odiata essendo stata tentatrice insistente...anche se la colpa è mia). E mia moglie ogni tanto mi dice che quella persona per lei ora è tornata ad essere quello che era....un nostro collega e basta. Il momento è fondamentale...certo unito alla tipologia di persona. Guarda caso molti tradiscono nella nostra fascia di età 40/50..quando hai tutto e cerchi altro...pensando stupidamente che non ci saranno conseguenze. Sulla mostrizzazione...c è poco da dire. Chi non vuol accettare la parte cattiva di se, la attua. Io quando tradivo ero abbattuto in casa e ho reagito restando affettuoso come sempre...sforzandomi. mia moglie si lamentava di come usavo a tavola le posate, di come vestivo, di cosa mangiavo, di come ero genitore...un inferno quotidiano. X arcistufo..rifiuti i dogmi e poi hai fatto una sbrodolata di dogmi che ne basta la metà...tra cui il ''se vengono con me è colpa dei mariti''. Non capisci che dopo decenni un pelo di tonalità diversa è stuzzicante per il solo fatto di essere diverso? Una mente ti attira perché dice e pensa diversamente da quello a cui sei abituato...attira il nuovo...e i mariti e mogli nulla possono...hai voglia a reinventarti....puoi pure vestirti da batman e aggrapparti al lampadario...e questo vale anche per te. Tu quando lo scoprirai ti farai seriamente male...perché troppo sicuro.


Quante cose!
Lupo e agnello sono animali simbolici e li utilizzanoin molti, anche perché protagonisti di proverbi e favole.

Tu hai trovato una interpretazione tranquillizzante e attenuante per il tuo tradimento. Niente di nuovo sotto il sole, lo facciamo tutti appellandoci all’amore o alla passione o alla insignificanza o alla personale debolezza o alla situazione stressante o al proprio umanissimo egoismo. Non importa il motivo, qualunque va bene per non sentirsi troppo colpevoli.

Sei nella fase di mostrizzazione del matrimonio e della impotenza nel prevenire il tradimento.
Sono d’accordo sulla impotenza.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> No, sai. Forse traspare da come scrivo ..ma non è così.
> Sono serena e ora vivo il mio matrimonio come avrei dovuto viverlo prima.
> C’e’ più consapevolezza e più equilibrio.
> Se sono arrabbiata con qualcuno (ma non la definirei rabbia ) è con me stessa .
> ...


È quello che vedevo.
Non la chiami rabbia.


----------



## danny (17 Gennaio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> X danny. Il suo stallo lo capisco. Lo vivo uguale. Ti senti un barone decaduto...avevi tutto...colazione col caviale...ora sei in disgrazia...ed è difficile mangiare cracker. Impossibile accettarlo...il rischio ignavia a vita è dietro l' angolo. Ma non per colpa sua, mia....è cosi. La sua ipotesi amante è fantasia...non fa per lui. Vorrebbe la famiglia, la coppia di prima non un altra.


Per me sarà come lo è stato per te o per altri.
Sarà il momento e la persona eventualmente a stabilirlo.
La famiglia c'è, c'è ancora.
Manca la coppia.


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Gennaio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Grazie, mi fai sentire normale. Io pensavo di essere diventata asessuata


noooo tranquilla, succede a chi non ha l'ormone facile


----------



## Minerva (17 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> A obiettivi.


ad obiettivi in che senso?
sai che non è obbligatorio il dissenso a prescindere? l'impressione è che una volta stabilito un "nemico"(meglio persona che non ti aggrada) tu debba comunque remare contro.
cerca di leggere le opinioni, non le persone altrimenti rischi di diventare infantile.


----------



## Minerva (17 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *La sciaguratezza giovanile purtroppo l’abbiamo avuta tutti.*
> Io però non mi sono mai sognata di attribuire agli altri il mio sentire.


sai che non lo so?
conosco un paio di persone che non avendola avuta da giovani gli è spuntata da adulti come un dente del non giudizio


----------



## Eagle72 (17 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Per me sarà come lo è stato per te o per altri.
> Sarà il momento e la persona eventualmente a stabilirlo.
> La famiglia c'è, c'è ancora.
> Manca la coppia.


Se la coppia vacilla vacilla anche la famiglia. Se scoppia la coppia, si resta genitori non famiglia.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Gennaio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Se la coppia vacilla vacilla anche la famiglia. Se scoppia la coppia, si resta genitori non famiglia.



Dipende da come scoppi e da che percezione hanno i figli
Però puoi spiegarmi meglio il concetto?


----------



## Eagle72 (17 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quante cose!
> Lupo e agnello sono animali simbolici e li utilizzanoin molti, anche perché protagonisti di proverbi e favole.
> 
> Tu hai trovato una interpretazione tranquillizzante e attenuante per il tuo tradimento. Niente di nuovo sotto il sole, lo facciamo tutti appellandoci all’amore o alla passione o alla insignificanza o alla personale debolezza o alla situazione stressante o al proprio umanissimo egoismo. Non importa il motivo, qualunque va bene per non sentirsi troppo colpevoli.
> ...


Nel mio post dove trovi attenuanti al mio tradimento? Mi sembra che dico mia colpa ecc. Se intendi che sottolineo differenza...si sempre fatto e lo farò. Pochi mesi contro due anni. Una sola volta sesso contro 10 (?). Confessato di mia sponte contro confessione post scoperta. Rottura di mia sponte contro rottura post scoperta. Mostrizzazione folle contro automortificazione a casa. Costante cura delle figlie contro strafottenza. Confessione contro continua negazione difronte alle evidenze...spergiurando di no..che anzi se insistevo significa che non capivo chi avevo davanti...sono fedelissima mica zoccola (circa 10 mesi). ''Scelta'' di amante fuori dal nostro giro contro persona che abbiamo frequentato e che ogni tanto purtroppo vedo/vede. Scelta luogo   per sollazzarsi distante 40 km contro 100 metri (rischio elevato e difficoltà mia ogni volta che ci passo..praticamente ogni giorno). A già...un tradimento è un tradimento...poco cambia tutto ciò, rubare una mela è rubare un milione di dollari in banca...identico. Ps mea grande culpa esser stato il primo....non è da poco lo so...ma magari lei avrebbe fatto lo stesso tutto a prescindere dal mio errore.


----------



## Eagle72 (17 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Dipende da come scoppi e da che percezione hanno i figli
> Però puoi spiegarmi meglio il concetto?


Per me famiglia e' vita quotidiana tutti insieme...  è fare vacanze insieme....se non vivi insieme...ti dividi i wd..sei un genitore...mica famiglia. Sarò antico..scusa.


----------



## danny (17 Gennaio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Per me famiglia e' vita quotidiana tutti insieme...  è fare vacanze insieme....se non vivi insieme...ti dividi i wd..sei un genitore...mica famiglia. Sarò antico..scusa.


Vacanze insieme: sì,
Cene insieme: sì.
Amici insieme: sì.
natale e feste insieme: sì
Vita quotidiana insieme: sì
Sesso: no

famiglia sì, coppia no


----------



## Nocciola (17 Gennaio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Per me famiglia e' vita quotidiana tutti insieme...  è fare vacanze insieme....se non vivi insieme...ti dividi i wd..sei un genitore...mica famiglia. Sarò antico..scusa.


No no la penso come te.
Però noi non siamo coppia da anni ormai, ma le vacanze le facciamo insieme e anche da soli senza figli a volte, idem tutte le cose di vita quotidiana
I nostri figli percepiscono la famiglia.
Poi il grande inizia a capire che la coppia non c'è.


----------



## Eagle72 (17 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Vacanze insieme: sì,
> Cene insieme: sì.
> Amici insieme: sì.
> natale e feste insieme: sì
> ...


 Se scoppia la coppia, intendo ci si separa. E ti separerai se la tua condizione perdura ancora. Idem io.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Vacanze insieme: sì,
> Cene insieme: sì.
> Amici insieme: sì.
> natale e feste insieme: sì
> ...


Uff hai riassunto meglio di me


----------



## Nocciola (17 Gennaio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Se scoppia la coppia, intendo ci si separa. E ti separerai se la tua condizione perdura ancora. Idem io.


appunto in caso di separazione non esiste più la famiglia. 
Ma può esserci famiglia senza coppia


----------



## Eagle72 (17 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> No no la penso come te.
> Però noi non siamo coppia da anni ormai, ma le vacanze le facciamo insieme e anche da soli senza figli a volte, idem tutte le cose di vita quotidiana
> I nostri figli percepiscono la famiglia.
> Poi il grande inizia a capire che la coppia non c'è.


A be...certo...anche io se esco in giacca e cravatta con il suv dal mio palazzo posso dire che sono dirigente.


----------



## Eagle72 (17 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> No no la penso come te.
> Però noi non siamo coppia da anni ormai, ma le vacanze le facciamo insieme e anche da soli senza figli a volte, idem tutte le cose di vita quotidiana
> I nostri figli percepiscono la famiglia.
> Poi il grande inizia a capire che la coppia non c'è.


E quando durate così? Uno..tre...cinque...poi vi separate presumo. La famiglia è già rotta. C è solo da formalizzare


----------



## Nocciola (17 Gennaio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> A be...certo...anche io se esco in giacca e cravatta con il suv dal mio palazzo posso dire che sono dirigente.


Direi che il paragone non regge
Io non vedo diversità tra la mia famiglia e quella della mia amica che è anche coppia
I miei figli non vedono la diversità perchè  non c'è fatica nelle cose che facciamo insieme. C'è il piacere di farle
E c'è il piacere anche di un viaggio a due senza figli, di un cinema, di un teatro o non so che altro.
L'esempio che porti tu vale per le nostre uscite a due, chi ci vede pensa a una coppia felice, anche se lo siamo.


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Gennaio 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> ad obiettivi in che senso?
> sai che non è obbligatorio il dissenso a prescindere? l'impressione è che una volta stabilito un "nemico"(meglio persona che non ti aggrada) tu debba comunque remare contro.
> cerca di leggere le opinioni, non le persone altrimenti rischi di diventare infantile.


Nessuno rema contro a prescindere. Ci mancherebbe pure. Mi sembrerebbe però pretenzioso da parte tua pensare che uno scrive su un forum per essere letto solo dalla persona citata. Quando scrivo, scrivo per tutti. E cerco di dire sempre quello che penso.


----------



## Eagle72 (17 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> appunto in caso di separazione non esiste più la famiglia.
> Ma può esserci famiglia senza coppia


Per me....se mi devo fare 5 anni di convivenza senza essere coppia...mi separo. La famiglia non contempla figli e due che sono fratello e sorella. Non è essere antichi ....è dato di fatto. Di moda lo so...ma triste. Vorrei evitarlo.


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> appunto in caso di separazione non esiste più la famiglia.
> Ma può esserci famiglia senza coppia


 facilmente, anche.


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Gennaio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Per me....se mi devo fare 5 anni di convivenza senza essere coppia...mi separo. La famiglia non contempla figli e due che sono fratello e sorella. Non è essere antichi ....è dato di fatto. Di moda lo so...ma triste. Vorrei evitarlo.


Guarda che esistono famiglie senza coppia dove si scopa, anche alla grande.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Gennaio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> E quando durate così? Uno..tre...cinque...poi vi separate presumo. La famiglia è già rotta. C è solo da formalizzare


8 anni quasi 9
Non lo so se ci separeremo mai. La decisione sta a me. Per motivi che qui non spiego devono esserci determinate condizioni (non economiche) perchè io prenda la decisione
Mi muoverei all'istante se capissi che i miei figli starebbero meglio con noi separati. (non è comunque questa la condizione).
In soldoni, finchè sarò più serena così che all'idea di separarmi andrò avanti. Nel frattempo ho la mia vita, i miei hobby, i miei amici e tutto quello che mi fa stare serena


----------



## Eagle72 (17 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Direi che il paragone non regge
> Io non vedo diversità tra la mia famiglia e quella della mia amica che è anche coppia
> I miei figli non vedono la diversità perchè  non c'è fatica nelle cose che facciamo insieme. C'è il piacere di farle
> E c'è il piacere anche di un viaggio a due senza figli, di un cinema, di un teatro o non so che altro.
> L'esempio che porti tu vale per le nostre uscite a due, chi ci vede pensa a una coppia felice, anche se lo siamo.


Apparenza vs sostanza. A me di cosa percepiscono i passanti interessa poco. Io mi sentivo famiglia. Ora idem con punto interrogativo. Se evolve male, con dormire in letti separati, non fare l amore, dividere solo bollette...e uscire a sere alterne con chi ci fa battere il cuore...be no grazie. Separazione e fine famiglia. Poi saremo genitori eccellenti, presenti ecc. Ma la famiglia è finita.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Gennaio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Per me....se mi devo fare 5 anni di convivenza senza essere coppia...mi separo. La famiglia non contempla figli e due che sono fratello e sorella. Non è essere antichi ....è dato di fatto. Di moda lo so...ma triste. Vorrei evitarlo.


Ognuno decide come pensa sia meglio per se e per i figli.
Per me la famiglia non necessita di una coppia, necessita di un clima sereno dove crescere i figli.
Penso che ai miei figli che io scopo con il papà o meno non cambi nulla.


----------



## danny (17 Gennaio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Per me....se mi devo fare 5 anni di convivenza senza essere coppia...mi separo. La famiglia non contempla figli e due che sono fratello e sorella. Non è essere antichi ....è dato di fatto. Di moda lo so...ma triste. Vorrei evitarlo.


La famiglia è: 
due genitori e i figli che vivono  tutti insieme.
La separazione avviene quando conviene sotto diversi profili, altrimenti non è obbligatoria in nessun caso.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Gennaio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Apparenza vs sostanza. A me di cosa percepiscono i passanti interessa poco. Io mi sentivo famiglia. Ora idem con punto interrogativo. Se evolve male, con dormire in letti separati, non fare l amore, dividere solo bollette...*e uscire a sere alterne con chi ci fa battere il cuore...be no grazie. *Separazione e fine famiglia. *Poi saremo genitori eccellenti, presenti ecc. Ma la famiglia è finita*.


Ma anche a me di cosa pensano gli altri frega zero. Infatti mi fa sorridere sentirmi dire, e anche spesso "siete proprio una bella coppia". La realtà è che davvero abbiamo molte cose che molte coppie non hanno ma sicuramente non siamo quello che PER ME è una coppia. Siamo due amici molto affiatati.
Il primo grassetto ma anche no grazie:rotfl::rotfl:
Il  secondo grassetto lo quoto
Finchè invece sei sotto lo stesso tetto e l'unica differenza da prima è il non sesso non vedo come i tuoi figli possano percepire una "non famiglia"


----------



## Eagle72 (17 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> 8 anni quasi 9
> Non lo so se ci separeremo mai. La decisione sta a me. Per motivi che qui non spiego devono esserci determinate condizioni (non economiche) perchè io prenda la decisione
> Mi muoverei all'istante se capissi che i miei figli starebbero meglio con noi separati. (non è comunque questa la condizione).
> In soldoni, finchè sarò più serena così che all'idea di separarmi andrò avanti. Nel frattempo ho la mia vita, i miei hobby, i miei amici e tutto quello che mi fa stare serena


Insomma tipo universitari fuori sede...che dividono spese, frigo ecc..per comodità. Non vedo progettualita di coppia e familiare. Fattibilissimo. Ma non è famiglia. È situazione di comodo, con collante paura ecc. Mi ricordi chi in politica sbandiera la famiglia tradizionale e poi ha il marito che va a mignotte o ci va lui stesso. E poi non riconosce come famiglia due poveri Cristi che si vogliono bene e si rispettano ed educano bene i figli..solo perché sono dello stesso sesso. Ci vedo tanta ipocrisia. Se la mia vita si evolverà così, con mia moglie che dopo cena esce col tipo e io idem...non sentirò più di far parte di una famiglia...è una pantomima.


----------



## Eagle72 (17 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ognuno decide come pensa sia meglio per se e per i figli.
> Per me la famiglia non necessita di una coppia, necessita di un clima sereno dove crescere i figli.
> Penso che ai miei figli che io scopo con il papà o meno non cambi nulla.


Se scopi con il vicino e dopo dieci anni direi possono pure intuirlo...la serenità dove è. Nel piatto a tavola la sera tutti insieme? Mah. Alzo le mani.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Gennaio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Insomma tipo universitari fuori sede...che dividono spese, frigo ecc..per comodità. Non vedo progettualita di coppia e familiare. Fattibilissimo. Ma non è famiglia. È situazione di comodo, con collante paura ecc. Mi ricordi chi in politica sbandiera la famiglia tradizionale e poi ha il marito che va a mignotte o ci va lui stesso. E poi non riconosce come famiglia due poveri Cristi che si vogliono bene e si rispettano ed educano bene i figli..solo perché sono dello stesso sesso. Ci vedo tanta ipocrisia. Se la mia vita si evolverà così,* con mia moglie che dopo cena esce col tipo e io idem..*.non sentirò più di far parte di una famiglia...è una pantomima.


Secondo me o mi spiego male (probabile) o non capisci
Non sbandiero nulla e sicuramente non sono un esempio da seguire e non mi pongo come tale. Mi piacerebbe molto che la mia famiglia  fosse composta da una coppia e da due figli. Non è così. Scelgo al momento quello che per me e per i miei figli è il male minore o la cosa che mi fa stare più serena ben conscia che non sia l'ideale e augurandomi che i miei figli abbiano un domani più fortuna di me
Il grassetto è un film che ti sei fatto tu. A casa mia non avviene


----------



## Brunetta (17 Gennaio 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> sai che non lo so?
> conosco un paio di persone che non avendola avuta da giovani gli è spuntata da adulti come un dente del non giudizio


Quella è regressione.


----------



## danny (17 Gennaio 2019)

Secondo me le famiglie che ci sono qui sono esattamente come tutte quelle che incontriamo ogni giorno fuori.
Con le loro piccole e grandi ipocrisie, resistono ugualmente perché rappresentano comunque una soluzione preferibile a qualsiasi altra.
L'unica differenza è che qui quello che viene celato agli altri è invece palesato.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Gennaio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Se scopi con il vicino e dopo dieci anni direi possono pure intuirlo...la serenità dove è. Nel piatto a tavola la sera tutti insieme? Mah. Alzo le mani.


La serenità è nel vedere i miei figli sereni, uscire tutti e 4 insieme (le rare volte che mollano gli amici ), è sentire i loro discorsi quando parlano dellla loro famiglia, o leggere un tema in cui la descrivono e capire che al momento è la scelta giusta. domani potrei cambiare idea
Al momento non si sono accorti se e quando ho scopato con qualcun altro. I vicini di casa sono i miei suoceri, quindi non c'è rischio  (scusa sto alleggerendo)
Ti ripeto mio marito e io facciamo tantissime cose insieme e non per apparenza ma perchè ci fa piacere farle.
Siamo appena tornati da un viaggio senza figli in cui siamo stati benissimo.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Gennaio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Nel mio post dove trovi attenuanti al mio tradimento? Mi sembra che dico mia colpa ecc. Se intendi che sottolineo differenza...si sempre fatto e lo farò. Pochi mesi contro due anni. Una sola volta sesso contro 10 (?). Confessato di mia sponte contro confessione post scoperta. Rottura di mia sponte contro rottura post scoperta. Mostrizzazione folle contro automortificazione a casa. Costante cura delle figlie contro strafottenza. Confessione contro continua negazione difronte alle evidenze...spergiurando di no..che anzi se insistevo significa che non capivo chi avevo davanti...sono fedelissima mica zoccola (circa 10 mesi). ''Scelta'' di amante fuori dal nostro giro contro persona che abbiamo frequentato e che ogni tanto purtroppo vedo/vede. Scelta luogo   per sollazzarsi distante 40 km contro 100 metri (rischio elevato e difficoltà mia ogni volta che ci passo..praticamente ogni giorno). A già...un tradimento è un tradimento...poco cambia tutto ciò, rubare una mela è rubare un milione di dollari in banca...identico. Ps mea grande culpa esser stato il primo....non è da poco lo so...ma magari lei avrebbe fatto lo stesso tutto a prescindere dal mio errore.


Hai ragione. Non hai sminuito te.
Sei ancora nella fase della rabbia e della mostrizzazione di lei.
Bada bene che io non sminuisco nulla, tutto quello che dici è orribile e disprezzabile, ma lo trovi orribile e disprezzabile perché riguarda lei. Qui conversi amabilmente con chi ha fatto la stessa cosa (o peggio) perché non sei stato toccato e quindi consideri le persone, non il tradimento.


----------



## danny (17 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quella è regressione.


Mia zia (morta da anni) diceva di suo marito che da giovane ne aveva combinate abbastanza per non aver più grilli per la testa da adulto.
Tanti che si sono contenuti da giovani, quando sentono l'avanzare degli anni desiderano quel che non hanno provato.
E un conto è fare casino da giovani, un altro quando l'età non consente più di rifarsi una vita qualora andasse male.
Io penso sempre che ogni età ha le sue esigenze, che se represse non portano buoni frutti.
E a pensarci bene non si regredisce quando si desidera provare cose nuove. Ci si evolve.


----------



## Eagle72 (17 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> La serenità è nel vedere i miei figli sereni, uscire tutti e 4 insieme (le rare volte che mollano gli amici ), è sentire i loro discorsi quando parlano dellla loro famiglia, o leggere un tema in cui la descrivono e capire che al momento è la scelta giusta. domani potrei cambiare idea
> Al momento non si sono accorti se e quando ho scopato con qualcun altro. I vicini di casa sono i miei suoceri, quindi non c'è rischio  (scusa sto alleggerendo)
> Ti ripeto mio marito e io facciamo tantissime cose insieme e non per apparenza ma perchè ci fa piacere farle.
> Siamo appena tornati da un viaggio senza figli in cui siamo stati benissimo.


È una situazione che capisco benissimo...anche noi ora è cosi...stiamo bene....mille cose insieme..viaggi..ecc. Manca il sale. Il sentire la scossa. Tutto smooth. E prima del suo tradimento o meglio della scoperta era tutto diverso. Facevamo scintille sotto ogni aspetto, fisico, mentale. Mi auguro sia una situazione non definitiva...ma mi fa paura....una vita cosi la trovo forse accettabile ma insipida. Un piatto di riso in bianco ...ci campi ma non appaga.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Gennaio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Per me....se mi devo fare 5 anni di convivenza senza essere coppia...mi separo. La famiglia non contempla figli e due che sono fratello e sorella. Non è essere antichi ....è dato di fatto. Di moda lo so...ma triste. Vorrei evitarlo.


Vuoi sentire che altri si separano per percepire una comunanza?
Io mi sono separata, proprio perché non concepivo di restare con chi percepivo estraneo per quello che aveva fatto.
Qui ci sono pochi separati perché chi si separa non vuole più parlarne, generalmente.


----------



## Eagle72 (17 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai ragione. Non hai sminuito te.
> Sei ancora nella fase della rabbia e della mostrizzazione di lei.
> Bada bene che io non sminuisco nulla, tutto quello che dici è orribile e disprezzabile, ma lo trovi orribile e disprezzabile perché riguarda lei. Qui conversi amabilmente con chi ha fatto la stessa cosa (o peggio) perché non sei stato toccato e quindi consideri le persone, non il tradimento.


Certo, se lo hanno fatto ad altri che mi frega...se lo fai a me mi rode. Premio GAC?


----------



## Eagle72 (17 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Qui ci sono pochi separati perché chi si separa non vuole più parlarne, generalmente.


Ma siamo anche molti candidati...se facciamo un aggiornamento tra 5 anni molti nodi si saranno sciolti ..finendo in separazioni. Molti qui provano quella estraneità.


----------



## spleen (17 Gennaio 2019)

Ma come fanno? Intendo le persone sposate che si negano il sesso, per settimane, mesi, anni? Ma è umanamente possibile in mancanza di patologie gravi e invalidanti? Boh... E come fanno a pensare che un compagno di vita sessualmente attivo possa metterci una pietra sopra senza colpo ferire.... (ri -boh). Non è mica umana sta cosa.


----------



## Eagle72 (17 Gennaio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma come fanno? Intendo le persone che si negano il sesso, per settimane, mesi, anni? Ma è umanamene possibile in mancanza di patologie gravi e invalidanti? Boh... E come fanno a pensare che un compagno di vita sessualmente attivo possa metterci una pietra sopra senza colpo ferire.... (ri -boh). Non è mica umana sta cosa.


Concordo. È un anno che abbiamo una sessualità zoppa, monca e già non ce la faccio più


----------



## Brunetta (17 Gennaio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Certo, se lo hanno fatto ad altri che mi frega...se lo fai a me mi rode. Premio GAC?





Eagle72 ha detto:


> Ma siamo anche molti candidati...se facciamo un aggiornamento tra 5 anni molti nodi si saranno sciolti ..finendo in separazioni. Molti qui provano quella estraneità.


Gli altri faranno quello che loro vorranno.
Tu devi fare quello che vuoi tu.
Il problema è che non sai cosa vuoi.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Gennaio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma come fanno? Intendo le persone sposate che si negano il sesso, per settimane, mesi, anni? Ma è umanamente possibile in mancanza di patologie gravi e invalidanti? Boh... E come fanno a pensare che un compagno di vita sessualmente attivo possa metterci una pietra sopra senza colpo ferire.... (ri -boh). Non è mica umana sta cosa.


È quello che dicevo io, ma mi dicono che sono tanti.


----------



## Foglia (17 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vuoi sentire che altri si separano per percepire una comunanza?
> Io mi sono separata, proprio perché non concepivo di restare con chi percepivo estraneo per quello che aveva fatto.
> Qui ci sono pochi separati perché chi si separa non vuole più parlarne, generalmente.


Altra separata presente.
Non posso fare pronostici su realtà che non ho vissuto. Posso solo dire che se avessi avuto una situazione simile a quella di  [MENTION=3188]Nocciola[/MENTION] (vale a dire un marito comunque assimilabile ad un caro amico verso cui c'è ampia stima e reciproco piacere nello stare insieme, condividere momenti etc.), posta l'esistenza di un figlio, non mi sarei sognata di separarmi per la mancanza di sesso.
Non so poi cosa avrei potuto fare nel tempo  (tradire o rassegnarmi), quello non sono in grado di dirlo. Mi sento abbastanza certa di poter escludere la separazione.

Però qui ho letto diversi che si sono separati, pure in buoni rapporti, per questo motivo. Poi pure qui non so. Bisognerebbe intendersi su cosa sono dei buoni rapporti. Puoi anche non litigare, ma se uno non ti considera ne' dentro ne' fuori dal letto, parlerei di non belligeranza. Ma se ti trovi ancora desideroso, dopo tanti anni, di condividere tante esperienze con l'altro.... Sarai pure declassato ad "amico", o fratello, ma vale veramente la pena separarsi in questi casi? Quelli in cui non si tratta di condividere solo le bollette e gli oneri, ma tanto altro pure se non è sesso, per intenderci.


----------



## Eagle72 (17 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Gli altri faranno quello che loro vorranno.
> Tu devi fare quello che vuoi tu.
> Il problema è che non sai cosa vuoi.


Si. Non facile ...forse troppo presto...prima di buttare quasi 25 anni voglio prendermi tempo..trascorso poco più di un anno. L'unico timore è che sto scoprendo che non basta volerlo o amarsi ancora. Almeno per ora.


----------



## Eagle72 (17 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Altra separata presente.
> Non posso fare pronostici su realtà che non ho vissuto. Posso solo dire che se avessi avuto una situazione simile a quella di  [MENTION=3188]Nocciola[/MENTION] (vale a dire un marito comunque assimilabile ad un caro amico verso cui c'è ampia stima e reciproco piacere nello stare insieme, condividere momenti etc.), posta l'esistenza di un figlio, non mi sarei sognata di separarmi per la mancanza di sesso.
> Non so poi cosa avrei potuto fare nel tempo  (tradire o rassegnarmi), quello non sono in grado di dirlo. Mi sento abbastanza certa di poter escludere la separazione.
> 
> Però qui ho letto diversi che si sono separati, pure in buoni rapporti, per questo motivo. Poi pure qui non so. Bisognerebbe intendersi su cosa sono dei buoni rapporti. Puoi anche non litigare, ma se uno non ti considera ne' dentro ne' fuori dal letto, parlerei di non belligeranza. Ma se ti trovi ancora desideroso, dopo tanti anni, di condividere tante esperienze con l'altro.... Sarai pure declassato ad "amico", o fratello, ma vale veramente la pena separarsi in questi casi? Quelli in cui non si tratta di condividere solo le bollette e gli oneri, ma tanto altro pure se non è sesso, per intenderci.


Preferisco litigare a giorni alterni e farci l amore che vivere sereno e appenderlo al chiodo. Siamo giovani....l alternativa sesso fuori dalla coppia veramente mi fa ribrezzo. Mi piacerebbe fare l amore con la stessa persona con cui ceno o vado in vacanza o guardo la tv sul divano a casa. Non so scindere.


----------



## spleen (17 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Altra separata presente. Non posso fare pronostici su realtà che non ho vissuto. Posso solo dire che se avessi avuto una situazione simile a quella di  [MENTION=3188]Nocciola[/MENTION] (vale a dire un marito comunque assimilabile ad un caro amico verso cui c'è ampia stima e reciproco piacere nello stare insieme, condividere momenti etc.), posta l'esistenza di un figlio, non mi sarei sognata di separarmi per la mancanza di sesso. Non so poi cosa avrei potuto fare nel tempo  (tradire o rassegnarmi), quello non sono in grado di dirlo. Mi sento abbastanza certa di poter escludere la separazione.  Però qui ho letto diversi che si sono separati, pure in buoni rapporti, per questo motivo. Poi pure qui non so. Bisognerebbe intendersi su cosa sono dei buoni rapporti. Puoi anche non litigare, ma se uno non ti considera ne' dentro ne' fuori dal letto, parlerei di non belligeranza. Ma se ti trovi ancora desideroso, dopo tanti anni, di condividere tante esperienze con l'altro.... Sarai pure declassato ad "amico", o fratello, ma vale veramente la pena separarsi in questi casi? Quelli in cui non si tratta di condividere solo le bollette e gli oneri, ma tanto altro pure se non è sesso, per intenderci.


  Ok, non contesto il fatto che si possa essere famiglia anche senza sesso, ci sono famiglie ultimamente formate da persone anziane, magari dello stesso stesso sesso, magari amici, che stanno insieme solo per aiutarsi a sopportare la fatica di vivere. Mi interrogo su cosa venga considerato il sesso per smettere di farlo, nella piena capacità fisica che possa essere altrimenti, sarà che a me piace, ma come fanno a stare senza? questo mi chiedo, magari persone giovani, sicuramente più giovani di me.


----------



## patroclo (17 Gennaio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma come fanno? Intendo le persone sposate che si negano il sesso, per settimane, mesi, anni? Ma è umanamente possibile in mancanza di patologie gravi e invalidanti? Boh... E come fanno a pensare che un compagno di vita sessualmente attivo possa metterci una pietra sopra senza colpo ferire.... (ri -boh). Non è mica umana sta cosa.


Ogni tanto passa a trovare mia madre, ha una certa età, è sola e come molti suoi coetanei è sorda. Stare in casa con lei quando è accesa la televisione è un'esperienza acusticamente devastante....lei problemi non se ne pone perché per lei tutto normale, il volume al massimo è il suo modo di sentire abituale.

...ecco, la mia ex era più o meno per quanto riguarda il sesso


----------



## spleen (17 Gennaio 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> Ogni tanto passa a trovare mia madre, ha una certa età, è sola e come molti suoi coetanei è sorda. Stare in casa con lei quando è accesa la televisione è un'esperienza acusticamente devastante....lei problemi non se ne pone perché per lei tutto normale, il volume al massimo è il suo modo di sentire abituale.  ...ecco, la mia ex era più o meno era così per quanto riguarda il sesso


  E che spiegazione ti eri dato? (Se esiste spiegazione).


----------



## Foglia (17 Gennaio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Ok, non contesto il fatto che si possa essere famiglia anche senza sesso, ci sono famiglie ultimamente formate da persone anziane, magari dello stesso stesso sesso, magari amici, che stanno insieme solo per aiutarsi a sopportare la fatica di vivere. Mi interrogo su cosa venga considerato il sesso per smettere di farlo, nella piena capacità fisica che possa essere altrimenti, sarà che a me piace, ma come fanno a stare senza? questo mi chiedo, magari persone giovani, sicuramente più giovani di me.


Me lo sono domandata mentre scrivevo l'ultimo post. Perché effettivamente fatico a capire perché si tagli completamente quella comunicazione. Capisco che la passione si possa affievolire, ma qui stiamo parlando di estremi. E dando per assodata l'assenza di problemi fisici o psichici  (a differenza di  [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] non credo che alla base ci siano sempre patologie). Poi ho pensato che non tutti siamo disposti alla stessa maniera. Ci sono i  "tiepidi" che tali sono a prescindere dal legame. Metti la routine in un tiepido. Dopo magari svariati anni. Ritieni inumano che il sesso possa trasformarsi  (posto che comunque tutti cambiamo) da pratica  "che si fa" in un atto che dice poco o niente? La funzione antistress non è uguale per tutti, e se levi quella da uno che magari fin dall'inizio poteva benissimo farne a meno pure innamorato, rimane un atto che ben poche attrattive ha.


----------



## Foglia (17 Gennaio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Preferisco litigare a giorni alterni e farci l amore che vivere sereno e appenderlo al chiodo. Siamo giovani....l alternativa sesso fuori dalla coppia veramente mi fa ribrezzo. Mi piacerebbe fare l amore con la stessa persona con cui ceno o vado in vacanza o guardo la tv sul divano a casa. Non so scindere.


Ma non è questione di preferenze.
E' questione di quello che ad un certo punto ti trovi. Posto che se si litiga per un qualche motivo serio (se lo si fa quotidianamente qualche motivo serio c'è) il sesso va a ramengo comunque. Per te sarebbe causa di separazione  (perché il mancato  "sfogo" probabilmente ti influenzerebbe anche i restanti rapporti. Altri magari  (e mi metto nel mucchio) di fronte ad altro farebbero in modo di stare bene. (adattandosi) senza pensare alla separazione.


----------



## Eagle72 (17 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma non è questione di preferenze.
> E' questione di quello che ad un certo punto ti trovi. Posto che se si litiga per un qualche motivo serio (se lo si fa quotidianamente qualche motivo serio c'è) il sesso va a ramengo comunque. Per te sarebbe causa di separazione  (perché il mancato  "sfogo" probabilmente ti influenzerebbe anche i restanti rapporti. Altri magari  (e mi metto nel mucchio) di fronte ad altro farebbero in modo di stare bene. (adattandosi) senza pensare alla separazione.


Ramengo no. Noi sempre litigato tanto, su cose serie o meno ma poi tantissimo affetto e sesso a profusione. Anzi era il terreno per far pace e ricordarci quanto eravamo importanti e affiatati. Ora non so...io dopo aver realizzato/saputo che lo ha fatto con qualcun altro ...sono freddo...raramente riesco a provare attrazione..e serenità mentale. Brutta fazenda.


----------



## patroclo (17 Gennaio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> E che spiegazione ti eri dato? (Se esiste spiegazione).


sono stato anni a chiedermelo e chiederlo senza avere risposte e quindi lanciandomi nelle più strampalate ipotesi, alla fine semplicemente non le interessavo più sotto questo aspetto, ma credo in generale l'aspetto sessuale.


----------



## ologramma (17 Gennaio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma come fanno? Intendo le persone sposate che si negano il sesso, per settimane, mesi, anni? Ma è umanamente possibile in mancanza di patologie gravi e invalidanti? Boh... E come fanno a pensare che un compagno di vita sessualmente attivo possa metterci una pietra sopra senza colpo ferire.... (ri -boh). Non è mica umana sta cosa.


credici che è umana la cosa quando dall'altra parte si nega che fai la violenti?
Niente  accetti e  rispetti la sua decisione dopo lunghe ed estenuanti discussioni per cui quando si arriva alla nostra età , che è un tantino più grande :sonar: di quelli che qui dicono le stesse cose mie , prendi atto che il sesso non sia una componente importante per l'altra parte che si nega.
Quindi  ho ti lasci , o tradisci o rimani, e come dicono molti si fa vita da fratelli per il sesso ma la vita e le cose fatte da giovani ci accompagnano per il proseguo come figli , interessi e cose che si fanno insieme cavanze e viaggi.
Nel mio caso è così per gli altri come Danny e Nocciola avranno modo di saperlo con il proseguo della loro vita e mi auguro una svolta per loro perchè hanno molti più anni di me davanti


----------



## Jacaranda (17 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Secondo me le famiglie che ci sono qui sono esattamente come tutte quelle che incontriamo ogni giorno fuori.
> Con le loro piccole e grandi ipocrisie, resistono ugualmente perché rappresentano comunque una soluzione preferibile a qualsiasi altra.
> L'unica differenza è che qui quello che viene celato agli altri è invece palesato.


Statisticamente questo non è un campione rappresentativo


----------



## Jacaranda (17 Gennaio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Ok, non contesto il fatto che si possa essere famiglia anche senza sesso, ci sono famiglie ultimamente formate da persone anziane, magari dello stesso stesso sesso, magari amici, che stanno insieme solo per aiutarsi a sopportare la fatica di vivere. Mi interrogo su cosa venga considerato il sesso per smettere di farlo, nella piena capacità fisica che possa essere altrimenti, sarà che a me piace, ma come fanno a stare senza? questo mi chiedo, magari persone giovani, sicuramente più giovani di me.


I motivi possono essere diversi 
La sessualità a volte è dolore fisico o psicologico (non tutti funzionano come natura ha previsto)..a volte il modo di amare dell’uno è diverso da quanto desiderato dall’altro...
A volte c’e lo stress, le preoccupazioni e i pensieri ... ormoni più bassi della media ... la moglie o il marito non più attraenti ma se uno non è brad Pitt non ha alternative ma preferisce diluire .... 
motivi vari. ...
Poi sorrido sentendovi parlare dei rapporti sessuali come esperienze uniche e irripetibili. Sapete quante donne non provano l’orgasmo durante il rapporto sessuale (70%) perché lui non ha capito bene come si fa?  Molte...e per quelle , una volta superato il momento dell’infatuazione, il sesso diventa un lavoro ...


----------



## danny (17 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Statisticamente questo non è un campione rappresentativo


No, non lo è.
Anche se fuori vedo parecchi tradimenti ugualmente..


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Gennaio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> È una situazione che capisco benissimo...anche noi ora è cosi...stiamo bene....mille cose insieme..viaggi..ecc. Manca il sale. Il sentire la scossa. Tutto smooth. E prima del suo tradimento o meglio della scoperta era tutto diverso. Facevamo scintille sotto ogni aspetto, fisico, mentale. Mi auguro sia una situazione non definitiva...ma mi fa paura....una vita cosi la trovo forse accettabile ma insipida. Un piatto di riso in bianco ...ci campi ma non appaga.


Domanda seria, mortalmente seria. Ma tu ti senti in diritto di pretendere la scossa?
Perché a me quello che fa ridere, è abbastanza spesso riflettere, è questa terrificante tracotanza delle persone che si sono sposate e hanno messo su famiglia sul presupposto che tutto quello che provavano a vent'anni potessero proiettarlo a vita fino a 80.
Ripeto, non sto facendo polemica: più che altro alcune esperienze che vengono riportate qui mi danno l'impressione, direi proprio visiva, dei bambini che battono i piedi e fanno i capricci.
Perché, su questo parliamoci chiaro, anche quando hai vent'anni non è che gli esempi esterni di coppie che vivono davanti alla televisione ammazzandosi gli ormoni a vicenda manchino. Tu quando hai vent'anni li vedi i genitori, i nonni e gli zii come _vecchi_. La vedi la pace dei sensi, la vita fatta di pranzi cene e feste comandate, occasioni di forma nonché, soprattutto, le esigenze dei figli che la fanno da tiranni. Vedi gli amici dei tuoi genitori come gente che rispetto a te e ai tuoi e scompensi ormonali è _altro da te_. Dopodiché, senza costruire un percorso di vita originale, perché mi pare che nessuno qui sia andato a fare il pescatore di squali in polinesia, costruisci un modello del tutto similare a quei vecchi che vedevi da vecchi, e poi a 45 anni ti incazzi perché a te è andata in modo non dissimile rispetto a come è andata a loro.
E perché ti incazzi? Forse da qualche parte c'è scritto che eri un bambino speciale? Forse qualcuno ti ha messo per iscritto che la regola era avere tutto e non accontentarsi?
A me sembra che il modello culturale dominante in cui siamo cresciuti, che poi sono i nostri genitori 60 o settantenni di oggi, faceva della virtù principale collante della famiglia la convivenza e la sopportazione, non l'ambizione oppure la voglia di scoparsi alla famolo strano. Io in tutte queste coppie che si lamentano che non si scopa più, ci vedo soltanto una grandissima mancanza di umiltà.
L'esito è scontato:reprimersi e appiattirsi sul modello familiare consolidato in cui ti tagli i coglioni per non cercare il brivido fuori dalla coppia, oppure cercare qualcuno che abbia le stesse esigenze emotive e sia a caccia di brividi come lo sei tu.
Non è per polemizzare, nè sto esprimendo giudizi di valore su gente che non conosco, ma continuo a dire che pretendere gli assoluti è come giocare alla roulette puntando su un numero secco. Le probabilità sono nettamente a tuo sfavore, ci provi lo stesso, ma non è che se perdi hai il diritto di incazzarti.
Te la pigli nel culo zitto e buono perché lo sapevi prima.
Medesimo discorso su quelli che pretendono una contropartita per gli investimenti che fanno all'interno della famiglia, magari una contropartita affettiva o sessuale da parte della socia al 50%. Se io faccio una famiglia è perché voglio consegnare il mio DNA all'eternità. Paura della morte e voglia di discendenza. Il mix più basilare, primordiale ed elementare di desideri. Normale che a fronte della contropartita di avere qualcuno che ti sopravviva, devi (devi non puoi)rinunciare a tutta una serie di energie da investire su te stesso e sulle cose che ti rendono sessualmente appetibile.
Non hai scelta, non cercarla perché non c'è. Quell'altro poveraccio, o quell'altra poveraccia che sono con te nel progetto stanno sostenendo lo stesso identico sforzo se non maggiore per gli stessi identici motivi (altruistici rispetto alla prole, egoistici rispetto al partner. Ma non per questo meno scontati). Non è che ti devono dei resti. Se poi si sono ridotti a degli ammassi informi di maternage liberi tutti di cercare i brividi altrove. Ma non è che puoi cagare il cazzo a qualcuno che non ti dà più i brividi perché non ti dà più i brividi. Lasciarsi sedurre sta a noi. Se ti ho dato l'esclusiva quando avevi le chiappe di marmo Perché avevi le chiappe di marmo, non è che sei adesso mi scopo un plumcake e non riesce a sedurmi l'effetto plumcake non è che ho la scelta di farmi piacere il plumcake. Reprimeró la voglia di scoparmi una con le chiappe di marmo, o cercherò di scoparmi una con le chiappe di marmo. Ma non è che mi metto a dire che non esiste la famiglia senza coppia. Soprattutto perché non esiste la coppia senza le chiappe di marmo. 
Detto in altri termini, Ma sei sicuro che prima delle corna le scintille non le facessi solo tu? Perché niente come una diversa percezione dell'altro all'interno di una coppia spiano la strada alle corna.
Battutacce a parte, Spero di non essermi capito da solo. Anche perché la questione per me era seria.


----------



## danny (17 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> I motivi possono essere diversi
> La sessualità a volte è dolore fisico o psicologico (non tutti funzionano come natura ha previsto)..a volte il modo di amare dell’uno è diverso da quanto desiderato dall’altro...
> A volte c’e lo stress, le preoccupazioni e i pensieri ... ormoni più bassi della media ... la moglie o il marito non più attraenti ma se uno non è brad Pitt non ha alternative ma preferisce diluire ....
> motivi vari. ...
> Poi sorrido sentendovi parlare dei rapporti sessuali come esperienze uniche e irripetibili. Sapete quante donne non provano l’orgasmo durante il rapporto sessuale (70%) perché lui non ha capito bene come si fa?  Molte...e per quelle , una volta superato il momento dell’infatuazione, il sesso diventa un lavoro ...


Vero.


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> I motivi possono essere diversi
> La sessualità a volte è dolore fisico o psicologico (non tutti funzionano come natura ha previsto)..a volte il modo di amare dell’uno è diverso da quanto desiderato dall’altro...
> A volte c’e lo stress, le preoccupazioni e i pensieri ... ormoni più bassi della media ... la moglie o il marito non più attraenti ma se uno non è brad Pitt non ha alternative ma preferisce diluire ....
> motivi vari. ...
> Poi sorrido sentendovi parlare dei rapporti sessuali come esperienze uniche e irripetibili. Sapete quante donne non provano l’orgasmo durante il rapporto sessuale (70%) perché lui non ha capito bene come si fa?  Molte...e per quelle , una volta superato il momento dell’infatuazione, il sesso diventa un lavoro ...


Sì, ho capito. Massimo rispetto per chi decide di condividere la vita con un disabile, ma non è la scelta che io farei. Io non starei mai con una a cui non piace il sesso a prescindere da me.
C'è tutto un discorso dietro di dominio sul corpo dell'altro. Una donna a cui piace scopare liberamente è una donna padrona del proprio corpo, una donna a cui serve l'alchimia con l'uomo giusto, sta vendendo il suo corpo all'uomo giusto.


----------



## Eagle72 (17 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Domanda seria, mortalmente seria. Ma tu ti senti in diritto di pretendere la scossa?
> Perché a me quello che fa ridere, è abbastanza spesso riflettere, è questa terrificante tracotanza delle persone che si sono sposate e hanno messo su famiglia sul presupposto che tutto quello che provavano a vent'anni potessero proiettarlo a vita fino a 80.
> Ripeto, non sto facendo polemica: più che altro alcune esperienze che vengono riportate qui mi danno l'impressione, direi proprio visiva, dei bambini che battono i piedi e fanno i capricci.
> Perché, su questo parliamoci chiaro, anche quando hai vent'anni non è che gli esempi esterni di coppie che vivono davanti alla televisione ammazzandosi gli ormoni a vicenda manchino. Tu quando hai vent'anni li vedi i genitori, i nonni e gli zii come _vecchi_. La vedi la pace dei sensi, la vita fatta di pranzi cene e feste comandate, occasioni di forma nonché, soprattutto, le esigenze dei figli che la fanno da tiranni. Vedi gli amici dei tuoi genitori come gente che rispetto a te e ai tuoi e scompensi ormonali è _altro da te_. Dopodiché, senza costruire un percorso di vita originale, perché mi pare che nessuno qui sia andato a fare il pescatore di squali in polinesia, costruisci un modello del tutto similare a quei vecchi che vedevi da vecchi, e poi a 45 anni ti incazzi perché a te è andata in modo non dissimile rispetto a come è andata a loro.
> ...


Ho letto fino a metà e mi basta. Tu dai per scontato che col tempo si affievolisca attrazione, sesso, ecc. Se è cosi per te non per me. Fino a poco tempo fa ..un anno...io e mia moglie eravamo perculati nel gruppo di amici perché notoriamente molto attivi. Non c era stanchezza di lavoro, malattia nulla che potesse farci saltare il giorno o giu di li. Per 23 anni. Poi prima io e poi lei ci siamo allontanati affettivamente non per noia ma perche questa cazzo di vita ti porta stress, bimbi piccoli, lutti,problemi di lavoro e litighi per poco.  Ci vuole poco a vedere fuori la coppia una piccola oasi di serenità. Come un oasi nel deserto. Ma è un miraggio. Lo capisci dopo. Se hai villone, ferrari,  casa in montagna stai appagato...poi dici..e a villetta ar mare no? Quasi quasi...e li fai la cazzata..perché se non sei capace e non puoi permettertela ...fai il botto. E fallisci. Ma perché hai voluto un sovrapiu..perché è umano.. ma non è che la casa che avevi ti annoiava, faceva cagare. Siamo incontentabili...Molti matrimoni stupendi finiscono per una scopata del cazzo. Perché ..ma si dai....che sarà mai... nel mio caso la battuta d arresto è stata la delusione per cio che ha fatto ...per come ha gestito. L ultimo periodo lo vedeva pochissimo...e scopavamo come ricci. Lo sentiva e vedeva pochissimo... stava diventando di nuovo amicizia e basta. Aveva le idee chiare. Ma aveva il.peso addosso del senso di colpa e quando ho avuto piccola prova ha vomitato tutto..pure troppo. Senza capire che mi avrebbe asfaltato. Non scopiamo per noia?? No. Io non ce la faccio per delusione che è altro. Mi rode che se avesse pensato alle conseguenze avrebbe chiuso molto prima..ma come molti ha pensato...ma si....un altro po...e non fai mai quello che c e da fare. Chiudere. Lo fai quando capisci cosa perdi. Prima sei convinto di potere avere tutto. Ps lei mi cerca..eccome...sono io che non ce la fo. Immagini nella mente, delusione mi hanno fatto passare la voglia. Ma in generale...sta botta mi ha tolto tanto...sono anche in generale poco entusiasta. Il mio.problema è questo. Lo ''schifo'' che ho per lei, per la leggerezza, superficialita, irresponsabilità. Schifo che convive con sentimenti invece di amore. Strano lo so.


----------



## Jacaranda (17 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> No, non lo è.
> Anche se fuori vedo parecchi tradimenti ugualmente..


Sai qual’e la dimensione del campione statisticamente rappresentativo? 
Non puoi conoscerli tutti  
Ad ogni modo chi rileva in modo significativo parla di un 50%
1 su 2. ..che non è tutti


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Gennaio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Ma perché hai voluto un sovrapiu..perché è umano.. ma non è che la casa che avevi ti annoiava, faceva cagare.


Leggi bene quello che hai scritto.
Se lo pensi veramente di che cazzo di lamenti? Evidentemente hai sempre usato il sesso come una conferma e adesso senza esclusiva ti manca la conferma. Se non ti si alza più il cazzo perché hai paura dei paragoni non prendertela con tua moglie. Guardati allo specchio e incazzati con te stesso.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Eagle72 (17 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Leggi bene quello che hai scritto.
> Se lo pensi veramente di che cazzo di lamenti? Evidentemente hai sempre usato il sesso come una conferma e adesso senza esclusiva ti manca la conferma. Se non ti si alza più il cazzo perché hai paura dei paragoni non prendertela con tua moglie. Guardati allo specchio e incazzati con te stesso.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


Come al solito capisci una sega. Cosa c entra paragoni...allora uno li può avere pure per gli ex.


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Gennaio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Come al solito capisci una sega. Cosa c entra paragoni...allora uno li può avere pure per gli ex.


È una cosa completamente diversa. I paragoni con l'ex non sono in contemporanea . Qui si parla del fatto che moglie ha deciso di togliersi lo sfizio con qualcuno mentre contemporaneamente scopava con te e tutto si parla il fatto che hai perso voglia di scopare. Comunque inutile che te la prendi con me, sei tu quello che pensa che avere ancora in calo del desiderio dopo tutto sto tempo che hai scoperto le corna sia tutta colpa sua che ti ha tradito. Ti piacerebbe...


----------



## Eagle72 (17 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> È una cosa completamente diversa. I paragoni con l'ex non sono e contemporaneo. Qui si parla del fatto che moglie ha deciso di togliersi lo sfizio con qualcuno mentre contemporaneamente scopava con te e poi inutile che te la prendi con me, sei tu quello che pensa che avere ancora in calo del desiderio dopo tutto sto tempo che hai scoperto le corna sia tutta colpa sua che ti ha tradito. Ti piacerebbe...
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


E di cosa di grazia? Leggo sempre di tutti che fino alla scoperta scopano alla grande. Poi post scoperta molti hanno difficoltà...tranne forse fase iniziale dove c è un senso di rivalsa e riconquista. Ma spesso alla lunga l effetto è questo.


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Gennaio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> E di cosa di grazia?


Tua che non sai gestire la cosa. È sempre il cornuto che ha la  palla in mano.  Hai scoperto di avere le corna, quindi le decisioni stanno a te. Frigna di meno, e lasciala invece di punirla tagliandoti il cazzo per farle un dispetto.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Eagle72 (17 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Tua che non sai gestire la cosa. È sempre il cornuto che ha la  palla in mano.  Hai scoperto di avere le corna, quindi le decisioni stanno a te. Frigna di meno, e lasciala invece di punirla tagliandoti il cazzo per farle un dispetto.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


Vabbe...ciao psicologo de mostacciano


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Gennaio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Vabbe...ciao psicologo de mostacciano


Ciao piagnone di ostia. :rotfl:

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Eagle72 (17 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ciao piagnone di ostia. :rotfl:
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## disincantata (18 Gennaio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Vabbe...ciao psicologo de mostacciano



Quello che capita a te, l'ho notato solo negli uomini, perche' per voi e' piu importante il sesso che c'e' stato tra gli amanti.

Io non chiedermi il perche', a quello ho dato pochissima importanza e non ho mai chiesto nulla, mentre non ho digerito tante piccole cose, capite con il senno del poi,  magari cretinate, ma fastidiose, come ad esempio aver capito che si alzava spesso dal tavolo quando eravamo in compagnia di parenti, per rispondere ai messaggi di lei,  che gli scriveva a cottimo. O un filmato di un Natale in cui li e' sparito per mezz'ora esatta in bagno, e le figlie aprivano i regali, e con il senno del poi e' scontato  fosse dentro a messaggiare. 
Sono strana io??? E non mi passa la rabbia per questi fatti, mentre non mi turba il sesso che ha fatto con la piccolina, lo do per logico se hai un'amante.
TU dovresti davvero dare meno importanza al sesso fatto da lei con l'amico, se la ami non rovinarti la vita, goditela. 
Siete stati entrambi superficiali, inutile usare il bilancino.


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Gennaio 2019)

disincantata ha detto:


> Quello che capita a te, l'ho notato solo negli uomini, perche' per voi e' piu importante il sesso che c'e' stato tra gli amanti.
> 
> Io non chiedermi il perche', a quello ho dato pochissima importanza e non ho mai chiesto nulla, mentre non ho digerito tante piccole cose, capite con il senno del poi,  magari cretinate, ma fastidiose, come ad esempio aver capito che si alzava spesso dal tavolo quando eravamo in compagnia di parenti, per rispondere ai messaggi di lei,  che gli scriveva a cottimo. O un filmato di un Natale in cui li e' sparito per mezz'ora esatta in bagno, e le figlie aprivano i regali, e con il senno del poi e' scontato  fosse dentro a messaggiare.
> Sono strana io??? E non mi passa la rabbia per questi fatti, mentre non mi turba il sesso che ha fatto con la piccolina, lo do per logico se hai un'amante.
> ...


Quello che non si sopporta è la parola entrambi. E non si tratta di usare il bilancino. Si tratta di smettere di cercare di punire l'altro per aver rovinato tutto. Che tanto non si rovina mai tutto da soli, si è sempre in due.


----------



## danny (18 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Sai qual’e la dimensione del campione statisticamente rappresentativo?
> Non puoi conoscerli tutti
> Ad ogni modo chi rileva in modo significativo parla di un 50%
> 1 su 2. ..che non è tutti


Diciamo che si tratta di un fenomeno ampiamente diffuso.


----------



## danny (18 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Domanda seria, mortalmente seria. Ma tu ti senti in diritto di pretendere la scossa?
> Perché a me quello che fa ridere, è abbastanza spesso riflettere, è questa terrificante tracotanza delle persone che si sono sposate e hanno messo su famiglia sul presupposto che *tutto quello che provavano a vent'anni potessero proiettarlo a vita fino a 80.*
> Ripeto, non sto facendo polemica: più che altro alcune esperienze che vengono riportate qui mi danno l'impressione, direi proprio visiva, dei bambini che battono i piedi e fanno i capricci.
> Perché, su questo parliamoci chiaro, anche *quando hai vent'anni non è che gli esempi esterni di coppie che vivono davanti alla televisione ammazzandosi gli ormoni a vicenda manchino.* Tu quando hai vent'anni li vedi i genitori, i nonni e gli zii come _vecchi_. *La vedi la pace dei sensi, la vita fatta di pranzi cene e feste comandate, occasioni di forma nonché, soprattutto, le esigenze dei figli che la fanno da tiranni.* V*edi gli amici dei tuoi genitori come gente che rispetto a te e ai tuoi e scompensi ormonali è altro da te. *Dopodiché, senza costruire un percorso di vita originale, perché mi pare che nessuno qui sia andato a fare il pescatore di squali in polinesia, costruisci un modello del tutto similare a quei vecchi che vedevi da vecchi, e poi a 45 anni ti incazzi perché a te è andata in modo non dissimile rispetto a come è andata a loro.
> ...


:up:
Non fa una piega.


----------



## spleen (18 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> I motivi possono essere diversi  La sessualità a volte è dolore fisico o psicologico (non tutti funzionano come natura ha previsto)..a volte il modo di amare dell’uno è diverso da quanto desiderato dall’altro... A volte c’e lo stress, le preoccupazioni e i pensieri ... ormoni più bassi della media ... la moglie o il marito non più attraenti ma se uno non è brad Pitt non ha alternative ma preferisce diluire ....  motivi vari. ... Poi sorrido sentendovi parlare dei rapporti sessuali come esperienze uniche e irripetibili. Sapete quante donne non provano l’orgasmo durante il rapporto sessuale (70%) perché lui non ha capito bene come si fa?  Molte...e per quelle , una volta superato il momento dell’infatuazione, il sesso diventa un lavoro ...


  Non so mica eh, se il parthner non ci sa fare esiste la possibilità di parlargli, di "insegnargli" qualcosa, se il sesso è doloroso si indaga sul perchè e sul percome, se il 70% delle donne non raggiunge l'orgasmo è pur vero che in quella percentuale c'è un buon 90% che considera comunque il sesso una attività piacevole. (I sondaggi a volte li leggo anch'io). Secondo me manca proprio lo stimolo a farlo, e si considera questa mancanza "normale" non un problema per se stessi e per la coppia in sè. Se non entra, se non passa il messaggio che nel rapporto di coppia la comunicazione erotica è uno dei pilastri del desiderio, una faccenda centrale e non marginale, ahinoi.


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> I motivi possono essere diversi
> La sessualità a volte è dolore fisico o psicologico (non tutti funzionano come natura ha previsto)..a volte il modo di amare dell’uno è diverso da quanto desiderato dall’altro...
> A volte c’e lo stress, le preoccupazioni e i pensieri ... ormoni più bassi della media ... la moglie o il marito non più attraenti ma se uno non è brad Pitt non ha alternative ma preferisce diluire ....
> motivi vari. ...
> Poi sorrido sentendovi parlare dei rapporti sessuali come esperienze uniche e irripetibili. Sapete quante donne non provano l’orgasmo durante il rapporto sessuale (70%) perché lui non ha capito bene come si fa?  Molte...e per quelle , una volta superato il momento dell’infatuazione, il sesso diventa un lavoro ...


 il sesso è condizionato da molti fattori ci si come la sessualità.
Se una donna non raggiunge l'orgasmo, non può attribuire la colpa al partner che non lo sa fare.
Deve essere lei a quel punto, se non si sente di comunicarlo a voce, a prendere in mano la situazione.
Le donne che dicono è colpa di lui. Mi sanno tanto di quelle che stanno sdraiare a gambe aperte in attesa che si compia un evento dovuto.


----------



## danny (18 Gennaio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Non so mica eh, se il parthner non ci sa fare esiste la possibilità di parlargli, di "insegnargli" qualcosa, se il sesso è doloroso si indaga sul perchè e sul percome, se il 70% delle donne non raggiunge l'orgasmo è pur vero che in quella percentuale c'è un buon 90% che considera comunque il sesso una attività piacevole. (I sondaggi a volte li leggo anch'io). *Secondo me manca proprio lo stimolo a farlo, e si considera questa mancanza "normale" *non un problema per se stessi e per la coppia in sè. Se non entra, se non passa il messaggio che nel rapporto di coppia la comunicazione erotica è uno dei pilastri del desiderio, una faccenda centrale e non marginale, ahinoi.


Certamente sì. 
In fin dei conti siamo ancora una società sessuofobica.
Qualche tempo fa leggevo su FB i commenti a una nota attrice 46enne che aveva pubblicato una foto in cui era vagamente nuda su qualche social. Tanti di questi commenti sottolineavano l'età avanzata della - ancora bella - signora.
A una certa età non ci si deve più spogliare, almeno secondo i giovani.
Perché a una certa età - diciamo intorno ai 50, s volte anche prima - si smette di essere un soggetto erotico.
Da qui a pensare che sia normale smettere anche l'attività sessuale quando si è ormai genitori e i figli son cresciuti non c'è molta strada.


----------



## danny (18 Gennaio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> il sesso è condizionato da molti fattori ci si come la sessualità.
> Se una donna non raggiunge l'orgasmo, non può attribuire la colpa al partner che non lo sa fare.
> Deve essere lei a quel punto, se non si sente di comunicarlo a voce, a prendere in mano la situazione.
> Le donne che dicono è colpa di lui. Mi sanno tanto di quelle che stanno sdraiare a gambe aperte in attesa che si compia un evento dovuto.


Più che altro  in una coppia _dovrebbe_ essere argomento di discussione.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Gennaio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Non so mica eh, se il parthner non ci sa fare esiste la possibilità di parlargli, di "insegnargli" qualcosa, se il sesso è doloroso si indaga sul perchè e sul percome, se il 70% delle donne non raggiunge l'orgasmo è pur vero che in quella percentuale c'è un buon 90% che considera comunque il sesso una attività piacevole. (I sondaggi a volte li leggo anch'io). Secondo me manca proprio lo stimolo a farlo, e si considera questa mancanza "normale" non un problema per se stessi e per la coppia in sè. Se non entra, se non passa il messaggio che nel rapporto di coppia la comunicazione erotica è uno dei pilastri del desiderio, una faccenda centrale e non marginale, ahinoi.


Quotissimo


----------



## spleen (18 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Certamente sì.  In fin dei conti siamo ancora una società sessuofobica. Qualche tempo fa leggevo su FB i commenti a una nota attrice 46enne che aveva pubblicato una foto in cui era vagamente nuda su qualche social. Tanti di questi commenti sottolineavano l'età avanzata della - ancora bella - signora. A una certa età non ci si deve più spogliare, almeno secondo i giovani. Perché a una certa età - diciamo intorno ai 50, s volte anche prima - si smette di essere un soggetto erotico. Da qui a pensare che sia normale smettere anche l'attività sessuale quando si è ormai genitori e i figli son cresciuti non c'è molta strada.


  Mi ricordo un film di qualche tempo fa dove un gruppo di attempate signore inglesi faceva un calendario per beneficenza riscuotendo un grande successo e tra loro c'era Helen Mirren che a me personalmente piace moltissimo. (anche e soprattutto da attempata). Comunque in genere è vero quello che dici, la sessualità delle persone non più giovanissime si fatica ad accettarla, ma penso sia più che altro un fattore di "estetica", di immagine di corpi che non sono più al massimo... e in una società dove solo se sei al "massimo" ti puoi esporre esteticamnete ... giù di brutto, senza nessuna pietà.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Certamente sì.
> In fin dei conti siamo ancora una società sessuofobica.
> Qualche tempo fa leggevo su FB i commenti a una nota attrice 46enne che aveva pubblicato una foto in cui era vagamente nuda su qualche social. Tanti di questi commenti sottolineavano l'età avanzata della - ancora bella - signora.
> A una certa età non ci si deve più spogliare, almeno secondo i giovani.
> ...


Si smette di esserlo per chi?


----------



## Nocciola (18 Gennaio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Mi ricordo un film di qualche tempo fa dove un gruppo di attempate signore inglesi faceva un calendario per beneficenza riscuotendo un grande successo e tra loro c'era Helen Mirren che a me personalmente piace moltissimo. (anche e soprattutto da attempata). Comunque in genere è vero quello che dici, la sessualità delle persone non più giovanissime si fatica ad accettarla, ma penso sia più che altro un fattore di "estetica", di immagine di corpi che non sono più al massimo... e in una società dove solo se sei al "massimo" ti puoi esporre esteticamnete ... giù di brutto, senza nessuna pietà.


Quel film l’hanno portato in teatro con la Finocchiaro. Da vedere. Forse ancora più bello che il film


----------



## spleen (18 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Quel film l’hanno portato in teatro con la Finocchiaro. Da vedere. Forse ancora più bello che il film


  Ho trovato il titolo del film: -Calendar girls-.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Gennaio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Ho trovato il titolo del film: -Calendar girls-.


Si


----------



## Eagle72 (18 Gennaio 2019)

disincantata ha detto:


> Quello che capita a te, l'ho notato solo negli uomini, perche' per voi e' piu importante il sesso che c'e' stato tra gli amanti.
> 
> Io non chiedermi il perche', a quello ho dato pochissima importanza e non ho mai chiesto nulla, mentre non ho digerito tante piccole cose, capite con il senno del poi,  magari cretinate, ma fastidiose, come ad esempio aver capito che si alzava spesso dal tavolo quando eravamo in compagnia di parenti, per rispondere ai messaggi di lei,  che gli scriveva a cottimo. O un filmato di un Natale in cui li e' sparito per mezz'ora esatta in bagno, e le figlie aprivano i regali, e con il senno del poi e' scontato  fosse dentro a messaggiare.
> Sono strana io??? E non mi passa la rabbia per questi fatti, mentre non mi turba il sesso che ha fatto con la piccolina, lo do per logico se hai un'amante.
> ...


Se capita agli uomini significa che non sono io il problema. Come le tue sensazioni in quanto donna. Cmq non credere che io non soffra per episodi come quelli da te citati...spesso sono quelli a far male non la scopata. Per inciso..la scopata a me fa male perché per me è il vero monento in cui tu traditore prendi coscienza. Io personalmente fino a prima dell unica scopata ...sapevo di essere nel torto ma ''declassavo'''
. Dopo ...come se avessi detto ma che cazzo sei diventato...tua moglie non lo merita...la tua famiglia idem...per me è stata una presa di coscienza..che poi mi ha portato a chiudere. Ovvio che tale ragionamento fatto in attivo lo faccio al passivo. Il suo persistere ad andarci a letto è per me durissimo da digerire. Non per questioni prestazionali come lo psicologo de noartri. E poi c è questione ''immagine'' ...non è facile scrollarsela quando conosci bene lui..il luogo esatto fisico... hai una foto indelebile. Avrei voluto fosse successo con qualcuno a me sconosciuto in.un luogo lontano...non lo renderei ''concreto'', reale e quindi doloroso.


----------



## danny (18 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Si smette di esserlo per chi?


Per chi ci vede e per chi si sente solamente una persona di età avanzata.
Ma, secondo te, una come Justine Mattera (un'altra che ha scatenato polemiche per le sue foto sexy recenti), solo perché è nata nel 1971 ed è mamma, non deve essere più considerata anche eroticamente attraente?
Se leggi i commenti sul suo profilo per molti (e tra loro anche tante  donne coetanee) da questo punto di vista è patetica.
Per me è invece una donna attraente.


----------



## danny (18 Gennaio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> *Se capita agli uomini *significa che non sono io il problema. Come le tue sensazioni in quanto donna. Cmq non credere che io non soffra per episodi come quelli da te citati...spesso sono quelli a far male non la scopata. Per inciso..la scopata a me fa male perché per me è il vero monento in cui tu traditore prendi coscienza. Io personalmente fino a prima dell unica scopata ...sapevo di essere nel torto ma ''declassavo'''
> . Dopo ...come se avessi detto ma che cazzo sei diventato...tua moglie non lo merita...la tua famiglia idem...per me è stata una presa di coscienza..che poi mi ha portato a chiudere. Ovvio che tale ragionamento fatto in attivo lo faccio al passivo. Il suo persistere ad andarci a letto è per me durissimo da digerire. Non per questioni prestazionali come lo psicologo de noartri. E poi c è questione ''immagine'' ...non è facile scrollarsela quando conosci bene lui..il luogo esatto fisico... hai una foto indelebile. Avrei voluto fosse successo con qualcuno a me sconosciuto in.un luogo lontano...non lo renderei ''concreto'', reale e quindi doloroso.


Va beh, ma è ovvio che si dia importanza al sesso.
E' lo scambio intimo più potente tra due persone.
I messaggi li posso scrivere a chiunque.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Per chi ci vede e per chi si sente solamente una persona di età avanzata.
> Ma, secondo te, una come Justine Mattera (un'altra che ha scatenato polemiche per le sue foto sexy recenti), solo perché è nata nel 1971 ed è mamma, non deve essere più considerata anche eroticamente attraente?
> Se leggi i commenti sul suo profilo per molti (e tra loro anche tante  donne coetanee) da questo punto di vista è patetica.
> Per me è invece una donna attraente.


Tu hai detto che non si è più attraenti eroticamente 
Io ne conosco più di uno sopra i 50 che trovo molto erotico
I commenti su fb e Instagram il più delle volte mi fanno sorridere per quanto sono stupidì
Come non condivido il volersi misturare nude o in certe pose. Ma questo a ogni età.


----------



## danny (18 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> *Tu hai detto che non si è più attraenti eroticamente *
> Io ne conosco più di uno sopra i 50 che trovo molto erotico
> I commenti su fb e Instagram il più delle volte mi fanno sorridere per quanto sono stupidì
> Come non condivido il volersi misturare nude o in certe pose. Ma questo a ogni età.


No, non era quello che volevo dire, anche perché conoscendo bene il corpo nudo nelle varie fasi della vita non posso considerare l'età un fattore determinante (e anche perché non valuterei altrimenti mia moglie eroticamente attraente).
Intendo dire che per molte persone è normale a 50 anni non attribuire/si più alcun valore erotico e a volte trovare anche nella norma non desiderare più una vita sessuale.
I commenti sui profili sono stupidi, ma rappresentano chi li scrive.
E sono abbastanza indicativi di una certa mentalità.
Ovviamente io apprezzo la donna che si misura nuda, a qualsiasi età, ma questa è una mia valutazione soggettiva, senza giudizio alcuno su chi la pensa diversamente.


----------



## Eagle72 (18 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Va beh, ma è ovvio che si dia importanza al sesso.
> E' lo scambio intimo più potente tra due persone.
> I messaggi li posso scrivere a chiunque.


Lo so...ma alle volte sembra che non è così...che si possa soffrire dei messaggi nella cena di Natale e non dello scambio piu intimo possibile tra due corpi....ps danny ma tu pensi che il tuo/mio stallo sentimentale sessuale sarebbe avvenuto lo stesso senza tutta sta botta? A me è una conseguenza non una causa. Sarò presuntuoso ma penso di no. Per me le sbandate vanno gestite ....non si possono evitare...ma gestire si. Farle diventare relazioni stabili è asfaltare per sempre la relazione principale quando si ritorna nei ranghi. Ha senso se sei certo che già quello che hai è da buttare...sono certissimo che a parti inverse...se avessi avuto io la stessa relazione, (e non conta chi incontri ma cosa vuoi farne di quell evento, che rischi correre, ) mia moglie starebbe come me...se non peggio...(ha sempre detto potrei sopportare un tradimento ma non una relazione che significa ben altro..cosa detta perfino durante la sua relazione..roba da manicomio)


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Più che altro  in una coppia _dovrebbe_ essere argomento di discussione.


dipende. Non tutti se la sento di parlare


----------



## danny (18 Gennaio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> dipende. Non tutti se la sento di parlare


Certo.
Anche quando si compra qualsiasi oggetto corredato di libretto di istruzioni non lo si legge mai, salvo poi trovarsi a non capire come accidenti si fa a usarlo in tutte le sue funzioni perché a intuito non ci si arriva.


----------



## danny (18 Gennaio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Lo so...ma alle volte sembra che non è così...che si possa soffrire dei messaggi nella cena di Natale e non dello scambio piu intimo possibile tra due corpi....ps danny *ma tu pensi che il tuo/mio stallo sentimentale sessuale sarebbe avvenuto lo stesso senza tutta sta botta*? A me è una conseguenza non una causa. Sarò presuntuoso ma penso di no. Per me le sbandate vanno gestite ....non si possono evitare...ma gestire si. Farle diventare relazioni stabili è asfaltare per sempre la relazione principale quando si ritorna nei ranghi. Ha senso se sei certo che già quello che hai è da buttare...sono certissimo che a parti inverse...se avessi avuto io la stessa relazione, (e non conta chi incontri ma cosa vuoi farne di quell evento, che rischi correre, ) mia moglie starebbe come me...se non peggio.


Mia moglie mi avrebbe ammazzato.:carneval: Credo sarebbe stata spietata.
Qualsiasi avvenimento comporta delle conseguenze, ma nel mio caso, il fatto che mia moglie mi abbia tradito era già un segnale di un processo di allontanamento da me e da un certo equilibrio  di coppia che ha solo proseguito il suo corso.
Io, sinceramente, avrei buttato tutto alle spalle, se fosse stato solo per la relazione extra.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> No, non era quello che volevo dire, anche perché conoscendo bene il corpo nudo nelle varie fasi della vita non posso considerare l'età un fattore determinante (e anche perché non valuterei altrimenti mia moglie eroticamente attraente).
> Intendo dire che per molte persone è normale a 50 anni non attribuire/si più alcun valore erotico e a volte trovare anche nella norma non desiderare più una vita sessuale.
> I commenti sui profili sono stupidi, ma rappresentano chi li scrive.
> E sono abbastanza indicativi di una certa mentalità.
> Ovviamente io apprezzo la donna che* si misura nuda*, a qualsiasi età, ma questa è una mia valutazione soggettiva, senza giudizio alcuno su chi la pensa diversamente.


Secondo me è esibizionismo. Fine. Non capisco con cosa e con chi ci si debba misurare
Se mi misuro come persona non mi misuro sicuramente in quell'ambito


----------



## danny (18 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Secondo me è esibizionismo. Fine. Non capisco con cosa e con chi ci si debba misurare
> Se mi misuro come persona non mi misuro sicuramente in quell'ambito


Con sé stessa e con il partner del gioco.
E' esibizionismo, ma che male c'è?


----------



## Nocciola (18 Gennaio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> dipende. Non tutti se la sento di parlare


Però se non te la senti di parlare con la persona con cui hai scelto di dividere la vita, direi che non avere un orgasmo è il problema minore
In generale in qualunque tipo di rapporto in cui è presente il sesso, non parlare di sesso, fantasie e problematiche trovo che sia abbastanza incomprensibile
E' un modo per conoscersi meglio.
Se vengo a letto con te e non raggiungo l'orgasmo te lo dico. Non certo per fartene una colpa ma perchè prenderti per il culo fingendo mi sembra davvero una cazzata che non porta beneficio a nessuno dei due e che innesca un meccanismo che non aiuta
Se pensi che l'ho raggiunto è probabile che continuerai a fare sesso con me nel modo in cui credi io arrivi all'orgasmo. E invece io vorrei altro, o mi piacerebbe anche altro, o che ne so.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Con sé stessa e con il partner del gioco.
> E' esibizionismo, ma che male c'è?


Parlavamo di foto nude pubbliche
Non ho detto che è male, ho detto che non capisco in cosa mi misuro se mi mostro nuda a qualcuno con cui non divido nulla.


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Certo.
> Anche quando si compra qualsiasi oggetto corredato di libretto di istruzioni non lo si legge mai, salvo poi trovarsi a non capire come accidenti si fa a usarlo in tutte le sue funzioni perché a intuito non ci si arriva.


adesso sono solo in cinese i libretti di istruzione.
Non è che per far sesso uno si presenta corredato di libretto di istruzioni però.
Con questo voglio dire che se l'approccio discorsivo non va a buon fine, si utilizzano altri metodi. In fin dei conti non siamo eletttrodomestici vivienti


----------



## danny (18 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Parlavamo di foto nude pubbliche
> Non ho detto che è male, ho detto che non capisco in cosa mi misuro se mi mostro nuda a qualcuno con cui non divido nulla.


Nel caso dei personaggi pubblici credo sia qualcosa legato alla loro professione.
Nel caso di persone comuni, nell'esibizionismo quella componente che hai citato è prevista.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Nel caso dei personaggi pubblici credo sia qualcosa legato alla loro professione.
> *Nel caso di persone comuni, nell'esibizionismo quella componente che hai citato è prevista*.


Ho capito
Non lo ritengo un modo di misurarsi, o meglio trovo ridicolo misurarsi su quello


----------



## danny (18 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Però se non te la senti di parlare con la persona con cui hai scelto di dividere la vita, direi che non avere un orgasmo è il problema minore
> In generale in qualunque tipo di rapporto in cui è presente il sesso, non parlare di sesso, fantasie e problematiche trovo che sia abbastanza incomprensibile
> E' un modo per conoscersi meglio.
> Se vengo a letto con te e non raggiungo l'orgasmo te lo dico. Non certo per fartene una colpa ma perchè prenderti per il culo fingendo mi sembra davvero una cazzata che non porta beneficio a nessuno dei due e che innesca un meccanismo che non aiuta
> Se pensi che l'ho raggiunto è probabile che continuerai a fare sesso con me nel modo in cui credi io arrivi all'orgasmo. E invece io vorrei altro, o mi piacerebbe anche altro, o che ne so.


Quoto.


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Però se non te la senti di parlare con la persona con cui hai scelto di dividere la vita, direi che non avere un orgasmo è il problema minore
> In generale in qualunque tipo di rapporto in cui è presente il sesso, non parlare di sesso, fantasie e problematiche trovo che sia abbastanza incomprensibile
> E' un modo per conoscersi meglio.
> Se vengo a letto con te e non raggiungo l'orgasmo te lo dico. Non certo per fartene una colpa ma perchè prenderti per il culo fingendo mi sembra davvero una cazzata che non porta beneficio a nessuno dei due e che innesca un meccanismo che non aiuta
> Se pensi che l'ho raggiunto è probabile che continuerai a fare sesso con me nel modo in cui credi io arrivi all'orgasmo. E invece io vorrei altro, o mi piacerebbe anche altro, o che ne so.


non ha senso fingere, sempre. 
Perchè capita di farlo, sopratutto quando si capisce che un rifiuto verrebbe preso male, allora ci si immola per la causa 

Per il parlare , può capitare che in alcune persone ci siano tabù e ci si avventura con vari metodi di comunicazione per uscirne.
Non è tutto bianco o tutto nero, ci sono le famose sfumatura.
Gli approcci a mio parere possono essere diversi, a seconda della persona.
A me è capitato di dire così mi piace e sentirmi rispondere a me no. Quindi?
Ci si viene incontro
Se il mio partner non riesce neanche a vedere un film sexy, non porno, con me ti rendi conto le difficoltà.
Si sceglie la persona, ovvio, che non è come la vorremmo in toto.  Questo lo si scopre strada facendo, e non ci credo a chi dice io conosco benissimo il mio compagno/a , non è così


----------



## Nocciola (18 Gennaio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non ha senso fingere, sempre.
> Perchè capita di farlo, sopratutto quando si capisce che *un rifiuto verrebbe preso male,* allora ci si immola per la causa
> 
> Per il parlare , può capitare che in alcune persone ci siano tabù e ci si avventura con vari metodi di comunicazione per uscirne.
> ...


Ecco se la prendi male io già prendo le misure
Ovvio che non c'è bianco e nero e ognuno si regola come crede e come sempre a seconda di quello che è in grado di sopportare.
Ovvio che ci si venga incontro a seconda dei gusti di entrambi. Questo però significa che ci saranno volte in cui per me sarà più semplice raggiungere l'orgasmo e altre meno. E in entrambi i casi chi è con me lo saprebbe.
Comunicare che non si è raggiunto l'orgasmo non è accusare nessuno
Magari abbiamo fatto le stesse cose che la settimana prima mi hanno fatto impazzire, quel giorno non è successo. Non è morto nessuno ma non fingo. Lo dico.
Sul secondo grassetto: non so se non riesce, io per esempio non sono interessata. Posso anche vederlo ma probabilmente mi faccio le unghie nel mentre. Non mi sembra che c'entri come esempio di difficoltà di comunicazione
Io sono la prima a non sapere sicuramente tante cose della persona che ho sposato. Ma non è colpa mia ne nella mia non apertura al dialogo. Infatti questa cosa è una delle principali cose che mi hanno allontanato da lui. Non aver parlato con me.


----------



## Bruja (18 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io sono la prima a non sapere sicuramente tante cose della persona che ho sposato. Ma non è colpa mia ne nella mia non apertura al dialogo. Infatti questa cosa è una delle principali cose che mi hanno allontanato da lui. Non aver parlato con me.


Credo che questa sia una delle motivazioni principali dell'allontanamento e perfino delle compensazione/tradimento nella coppia.  Non c'è dialogo, manca la vera confidenza e spesso, purtroppo, ci si rende conto che la complicità che doveva esserci e sarebbe stata almeno chiarificatrice, l'altro/a la sviluppa con l'amante. 
Ne ho sentite e lette decine di situazioni simili. E nessuno che annia analizzato non solo le cause ma anche le concause della crisi.
 Ecco, credo che questo sia da considerare più spiacevole del sesso extra, dimostra mancanza di interesse e cura verso l'altro e quindi nessuna voglia di capirsi... la ritengo una forma esplicita di disamore.


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ecco se la prendi male io già prendo le misureOvvio che non c'è bianco e nero e ognuno si regola come crede e come sempre a seconda di quello che è in grado di sopportare.Ovvio che ci si venga incontro a seconda dei gusti di entrambi. Questo però significa che ci saranno volte in cui per me sarà più semplice raggiungere l'orgasmo e altre meno. E in entrambi i casi chi è con me lo saprebbe.Comunicare che non si è raggiunto l'orgasmo non è accusare nessunoMagari abbiamo fatto le stesse cose che la settimana prima mi hanno fatto impazzire, quel giorno non è successo. Non è morto nessuno ma non fingo. Lo dico.Sul secondo grassetto: non so se non riesce, io per esempio non sono interessata. Posso anche vederlo ma probabilmente mi faccio le unghie nel mentre. Non mi sembra che c'entri come esempio di difficoltà di comunicazioneIo sono la prima a non sapere sicuramente tante cose della persona che ho sposato. Ma non è colpa mia ne nella mia non apertura al dialogo. Infatti questa cosa è una delle principali cose che mi hanno allontanato da lui. Non aver parlato con me.


ci sono mille ragioni per cui non si vuol comunicare con l'altro.Una volta me la prendevo ora non più.Pensa io credevo che mio marito fosse uno di larghe veduto. Invece.........talebano sotto mentite spoglie


----------



## Bruja (18 Gennaio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ci sono mille ragioni per cui non si vuol comunicare con l'altro.Una volta me la prendevo ora non più.Pensa io credevo che mio marito fosse uno di larghe veduto. Invece.........talebano sotto mentite spoglie


Non sai quanto siano diffusi, e magari sono proprio quelli che risultano liberali e aperti...


----------



## Nocciola (18 Gennaio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ci sono mille ragioni per cui non si vuol comunicare con l'altro.Una volta me la prendevo ora non più.Pensa io credevo che mio marito fosse uno di larghe veduto. Invece.........talebano sotto mentite spoglie


Nemmeno io me la prendo, prendo le distanze


----------



## Jacaranda (18 Gennaio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Non so mica eh, se il parthner non ci sa fare esiste la possibilità di parlargli, di "insegnargli" qualcosa, se il sesso è doloroso si indaga sul perchè e sul percome, se il 70% delle donne non raggiunge l'orgasmo è pur vero che in quella percentuale c'è un buon 90% che considera comunque il sesso una attività piacevole. (I sondaggi a volte li leggo anch'io). Secondo me manca proprio lo stimolo a farlo, e si considera questa mancanza "normale" non un problema per se stessi e per la coppia in sè. Se non entra, se non passa il messaggio che nel rapporto di coppia la comunicazione erotica è uno dei pilastri del desiderio, una faccenda centrale e non marginale, ahinoi.


Si dovrebbe ....
Ma oltre al sesso, il problema delle coppie in generale (e primario , secondo me) è la capacità di comunicare


----------



## Jacaranda (18 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Per chi ci vede e per chi si sente solamente una persona di età avanzata.
> Ma, secondo te, una come Justine Mattera (un'altra che ha scatenato polemiche per le sue foto sexy recenti), solo perché è nata nel 1971 ed è mamma, non deve essere più considerata anche eroticamente attraente?
> Se leggi i commenti sul suo profilo per molti (e tra loro anche tante  donne coetanee) da questo punto di vista è patetica.
> Per me è invece una donna attraente.


Ma quella è invidia....
Alcuni, specialmente sui social, criticano l’unghia Spezzata di gnocche da paura....
Tipico femminile soprattutto


----------



## Vera (18 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ma quella è invidia....
> Alcuni, specialmente sui social, criticano l’unghia Spezzata di gnocche da paura....
> Tipico femminile soprattutto


Infatti. Le donne hanno sempre il dente avvelenato con altre donne. Sotto la foto di Siffredi con il pippo in bella vista, di sicuro ci sono commenti degli uomini che fanno tifo da stadio.


----------



## Jacaranda (18 Gennaio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Infatti. Le donne hanno sempre il dente avvelenato con altre donne. Sotto la foto di Siffredi con il pippo in bella vista, di sicuro ci sono commenti degli uomini che fanno tifo da stadio.


Esatto  e lui ha ben superato la cinquantina ...


----------



## Vera (18 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> 8 anni quasi 9
> Non lo so se ci separeremo mai. La decisione sta a me. Per motivi che qui non spiego devono esserci determinate condizioni (non economiche) perchè io prenda la decisione
> Mi muoverei all'istante se capissi che i miei figli starebbero meglio con noi separati. (non è comunque questa la condizione).
> In soldoni, finchè sarò più serena così che all'idea di separarmi andrò avanti. Nel frattempo ho la mia vita, i miei hobby, i miei amici e tutto quello che mi fa stare serena


Quoto questo ma mi allaccio un po' a tutti.
Ci può essere una famiglia anche senza la coppia e se vi fa stare bene, ben venga. Forse c'è più lealtà nel rapporto fra Nocciola e suo marito, che in altre coppie. Anzi, sicuramente.
Io per come sono fatta non ci riuscirei. Mi sarebbe andato il cervello in pappa. Gli ultimi 3 mesi, fra il "penultimo" tradimento scoperto e l'ultimo, non so come ho fatto a reggere. 
C'è da dire che avevo diversi fattori a mio favore che mi hanno fatto prendere la decisione di accompagnarlo alla porta. Non eravamo sposati, la casa era mia, ero indipendente economicamente, non avevamo figli in comune. Anche se mia figlia, quando abbiamo iniziato a convivere, aveva poco più di 3 anni.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Gennaio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Quoto questo ma mi allaccio un po' a tutti.
> Ci può essere una famiglia anche senza la coppia e se vi fa stare bene, ben venga. Forse c'è più lealtà nel rapporto fra Nocciola e suo marito, che in altre coppie. Anzi, sicuramente.
> Io per come sono fatta non ci riuscirei. Mi sarebbe andato il cervello in pappa. Gli ultimi 3 mesi, fra il "penultimo" tradimento scoperto e l'ultimo, non so come ho fatto a reggere.
> C'è da dire che avevo diversi fattori a mio favore che mi hanno fatto prendere la decisione di accompagnarlo alla porta. Non eravamo sposati, la casa era mia, ero indipendente economicamente, non avevamo figli in comune. Anche se mia figlia, quando abbiamo iniziato a convivere, aveva poco più di 3 anni.


La parola lealtà la lascerei fuori o non saremmo arrivati a questo punto


----------



## Vera (18 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> La parola lealtà la lascerei fuori o non saremmo arrivati a questo punto


Prima sicuramente. Io ovviamente parlavo del rapporto che avete oggi. Oppure vi prendete per il culo?


----------



## danny (18 Gennaio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Infatti. Le donne hanno sempre il dente avvelenato con altre donne. Sotto la foto di Siffredi con il pippo in bella vista, di sicuro ci sono commenti degli uomini che fanno tifo da stadio.


Ho acquistato la sua autobiografia, però curiosamente me l'hanno chiesta in prestito più donne che uomini.


----------



## spleen (18 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ho acquistato la sua autobiografia, però curiosamente me l'hanno chiesta in prestito più donne che uomini.


  Ma dai!


----------



## ologramma (18 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Per chi ci vede e per chi si sente solamente una persona di età avanzata.
> Ma, secondo te, una come Justine Mattera (un'altra che ha scatenato polemiche per le sue foto sexy recenti), solo perché è nata nel 1971 ed è mamma, non deve essere più considerata anche eroticamente attraente?
> Se leggi i commenti sul suo profilo per molti (e tra loro anche tante  donne coetanee) da questo punto di vista è patetica.
> Per me è invece una donna attraente.


sottoscrivo:up: pensa ho messo ora un like a lei eh


----------



## Brunetta (18 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Per chi ci vede e per chi si sente solamente una persona di età avanzata.
> Ma, secondo te, una come Justine Mattera (un'altra che ha scatenato polemiche per le sue foto sexy recenti), solo perché è nata nel 1971 ed è mamma, non deve essere più considerata anche eroticamente attraente?
> Se leggi i commenti sul suo profilo per molti (e tra loro anche tante  donne coetanee) da questo punto di vista è patetica.
> Per me è invece una donna attraente.


È patetico esporsi eroticamente.
Se lo fa una ragazzina hai comprensione per la mancanza di maturità.
Se lo fa una persona matura è patetica perché non ha giustificazioni per la sua superficialità.
[video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=g8N9t35GtqE[/video]


----------



## Vera (18 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ho acquistato la sua autobiografia, però curiosamente me l'hanno chiesta in prestito più donne che uomini.


Siamo esseri molto curiosi


----------



## patroclo (18 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ho acquistato la sua autobiografia, però curiosamente me l'hanno chiesta in prestito più donne che uomini.


...forse per l'allegato......


----------



## Brunetta (18 Gennaio 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> ...forse per l'allegato......
> 
> 
> View attachment 13799


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: Come in Sex & the City :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Non lo sapevo :facepalm:


----------



## danny (19 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: Come in Sex & the City :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Non lo sapevo :facepalm:


Non c'era ovviamente l'allegato, ma in copertina c'era una scala graduata in centimetri.


----------



## danny (19 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È patetico esporsi eroticamente.
> Se lo fa una ragazzina hai comprensione per la mancanza di maturità.
> Se lo fa una persona matura è patetica perché non ha giustificazioni per la sua superficialità.
> [video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=g8N9t35GtqE[/video]


Quello che conta è il risultato che si vuole ottenere.
Ho visto Gianluca Vacchi in altri video.
È in invidiabile forma, direi.


----------



## Marjanna (19 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È patetico esporsi eroticamente.
> Se lo fa una ragazzina hai comprensione per la mancanza di maturità.
> Se lo fa una persona matura è patetica perché non ha giustificazioni per la sua superficialità.
> [video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=g8N9t35GtqE[/video]


Ma sta gente io manco so chi sia... poi anche se qualcuno noto da molti anni ha un account social, ma che io mi devo sbattere ad aprirmi un account per mettere like, dislike, commentare, criticare, guardare foto su foto.
Tutto questo fa parte del loro business, ed è valore di mercato per modelle, ex modelle ora over, ect. anche il negativo, e sul negativo proprio perchè non son sceme ci macinano alla grande.
Lo fanno per stare nel mercato. Chi li segue ci si diverte a farlo.

Non so oggi una Virna Lisa con un account instagram fatico a immaginarmela, più che altro perchè ne ho un'immagine quasi regale, però forse ci sarebbe anche lei.


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ho acquistato la sua autobiografia, però curiosamente me l'hanno chiesta in prestito più donne che uomini.


Tanto l'avrà scritta un ghostwriter


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Quello che conta è il risultato che si vuole ottenere.
> Ho visto Gianluca Vacchi in altri video.
> È in invidiabile forma, direi.


Sossoldi.
E Vacchi é un idiota. Per millemila motivi.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Quello che conta è il risultato che si vuole ottenere.
> Ho visto Gianluca Vacchi in altri video.
> È in invidiabile forma, direi.


Ma essendo un coglione la sua forma conta ben poco o almeno spero


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma essendo un coglione la sua forma conta ben poco o almeno spero


si però è riuscito a farsi una fama, negativa o positiva si è fatto conoscere.
Il problema sono i follower che certi personaggi attirano anche per insulti. 
La fama ce l'hanno grazie a tutti questi rincoglioniti che gli danno attenzioni


----------



## Vera (19 Gennaio 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> ...forse per l'allegato......
> 
> 
> View attachment 13799


Ma guarda te, a saperlo... Chissà se faranno un secondo ristampo


----------



## Brunetta (19 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Quello che conta è il risultato che si vuole ottenere.
> Ho visto Gianluca Vacchi in altri video.
> È in invidiabile forma, direi.


Patetico.
Ha follower che lo deridono. L’esibizionismo e il narcisismo portano a compiacersi di essere ridicoli.


----------



## Jacaranda (19 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Quello che conta è il risultato che si vuole ottenere.
> Ho visto Gianluca Vacchi in altri video.
> È in invidiabile forma, direi.


A me Vacchi fa cagare....


----------



## Jacaranda (19 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Patetico.
> Ha follower che lo deridono. L’esibizionismo e il narcisismo portano a compiacersi di essere ridicoli.


Non si compiacciono di essere ridicoli...semplicemente non se ne accorgono


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Non si compiacciono di essere ridicoli...semplicemente non se ne accorgono


Ma no, figurati, è il circo della comunicazione. Tra l'altro la storia di Vacchi è estremamente istruttiva per stabilire la correlazione tra essere davvero ricchi e sembrare ricchi sui social. Quando uno che se la passa bene si butta sul virtuale per avere un riscontro alle proprie insicurezze si fa male davvero.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## danny (21 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sossoldi.
> E Vacchi é un idiota. Per millemila motivi.





Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma essendo un coglione *la sua forma conta ben poco* o almeno spero


Conta per quello che deve contare.
Un giudizio estetico/fisico non può prevedere automaticamente una valutazione sulle capacità intellettive.


----------



## danny (21 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma no, figurati, è il circo della comunicazione. Tra l'altro la storia di Vacchi è estremamente istruttiva per stabilire *la correlazione tra essere davvero ricchi e sembrare ricchi sui social.* Quando uno che se la passa bene si butta sul virtuale per avere un riscontro alle proprie insicurezze si fa male davvero.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


Ma infatti mi chiedo... perché?
(domanda retorica)
Amo la discrezione.
Comunque, se si diverte lui, ed è soddisfatto di tutto ciò, buon pro gli faccia.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Conta per quello che deve contare.
> Un giudizio estetico/fisico non può prevedere automaticamente una valutazione sulle capacità intellettive.


Non piacendomi fisicamente pensare che sia anche un ciglione è un aggravante


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Conta per quello che deve contare.
> Un giudizio estetico/fisico non può prevedere automaticamente una valutazione sulle capacità intellettive.


Certo bello mio, piccolissimo particolare Gianluca Vacchi non è uno che si sveglia la mattina, va a scaricare le casse di frutta ai mercati generali e la sera nello sgabuzzino si crea un personaggio per scappare dalla realtà. È un tizio con una rendita di 40 milioni l'anno circa che poteva investire in due startup al mese e magari avrebbe potuto mettere il cappello sulla scoperta della nuova fusione fredda, mentre preferisce fare la Kardashian auto certificando il non saper fare nulla e l'apparire come professione. Ora, nessuno ti vieta di fare vita mondana se sei ricco, ma diventare una star da social, Visto e considerato che non siamo in america, e qui funziona tutto a giri di conoscenze, vuol dire che ti hanno segato fuori dai giri giusti. Altrimenti non te ne andavi a fare il figo su facebook. Spero si capisca sono in macchina e sto dettando.


----------



## danny (21 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Certo bello mio, piccolissimo particolare Gianluca Vacchi non è uno che si sveglia la mattina, va a scaricare le casse di frutta ai mercati generali e la sera nello sgabuzzino si crea un personaggio per scappare dalla realtà. È un tizio con una rendita di 40 milioni l'anno circa che poteva investire in due startup al mese e magari avrebbe potuto mettere il cappello sulla scoperta della nuova fusione fredda, mentre preferisce fare la Kardashian auto certificando il non saper fare nulla e l'apparire come professione. Ora, nessuno ti vieta di fare vita mondana se sei ricco, ma diventare una star da social, Visto e considerato che non siamo in america, e qui funziona tutto a giri di conoscenze, *vuol dire che ti hanno segat*o fuori dai giri giusti. Altrimenti non te ne andavi a fare il figo su facebook. Spero si capisca sono in macchina e sto dettando.


E' evidente che nei giri giusti non c'è. Sembra il rampollo ricco figlio di un industriale a cui le varie società in cui si è trovato a partecipare passano una rendita sufficiente a farlo stare ai margini, mentre amministratori e soci vari si pappano il resto.
Per avere un fisico come il suo chiunque deve passare ore in palestra, e già questo è un dato sufficientemente indicativo sulla scelta fatta da Vacchi su come impiegare il proprio tempo.


----------



## spleen (21 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Patetico. Ha follower che lo deridono. L’esibizionismo e il narcisismo portano a compiacersi di essere ridicoli.





Jacaranda ha detto:


> A me Vacchi fa cagare....


  Vacchi è un prodotto, in vendita a buon mercato, da dare in pasto al popolo bue, dentro la dittatura dell' immagine nella quale siamo immersi per farci sforzare ad ammirarlo, o anche se non ci piace a coglionarlo, l'importante è che si veda e se ne discuta. E non si veda altro, che a vedere e pensare alla pochezza dei contenuti del nostro vivere qualcuno non si faccia anche pericolosamente qualche domanda...


----------



## alberto15 (21 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È patetico esporsi eroticamente.
> Se lo fa una ragazzina hai comprensione per la mancanza di maturità.
> Se lo fa una persona matura è patetica perché non ha giustificazioni per la sua superficialità.
> [video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=g8N9t35GtqE[/video]


e piu' giovane di me e sembra mio nonno.


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> E' evidente che nei giri giusti non c'è. Sembra il rampollo ricco figlio di un industriale a cui le varie società in cui si è trovato a partecipare passano una rendita sufficiente a farlo stare ai margini, mentre amministratori e soci vari si pappano il resto.
> Per avere un fisico come il suo chiunque deve passare ore in palestra, e già questo è un dato sufficientemente indicativo sulla scelta fatta da Vacchi su come impiegare il proprio tempo.


Ma veramente non sai chi è Gianluca Vacchi E di chi è figlio? Il padre è quello che ha inventato e detiene il brevetto del tetrapak. La società produttrice del tetrapak, di cui lui ha ereditato le quote, gli passa una rendita di svariati milioni di euro al mese perché stia fuori dagli affari della sua vita e non rompe i coglioni. Il tetrapak, Per chi non lo sapesse, è il materiale da imballaggio con cui sono fatti i cartoni del latte, dei succhi di frutta e di una quantità industriale di altre cose. Diciamo che la società che ha fondato il padre di Vacchi fattura qualcosa come 2 miliardi di euro l'anno. E questo qua fa i balletti invece di contribuire alla crescita della nazione.


----------



## danny (21 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma veramente non sai chi è Gianluca Vacchi E di chi è figlio? Il padre è quello che ha inventato e detiene il brevetto del tetrapak. La società produttrice del tetrapak, di cui lui ha ereditato le quote, g*li passa una rendita di svariati milioni di euro al mese perché stia fuori dagli affari della sua vita e non rompe i coglioni*. Il tetrapak, Per chi non lo sapesse, è il materiale da imballaggio con cui sono fatti i cartoni del latte, dei succhi di frutta e di una quantità industriale di altre cose. Diciamo che la società che ha fondato il padre di Vacchi fattura qualcosa come 2 miliardi di euro l'anno. *E questo qua fa i balletti invece di contribuire alla crescita della nazione.*


So chi è. Il _"sembra"_ è legato all'immagine che dà.
Della nazione a questo qui non frega niente. Gli interessa solo fare il figo sui social e divertirsi coi soldi di famiglia.
E' sbagliato? Dipende dai punti di vista.
Sicuramente per lui no, è la vita che vuole, è soddisfatto, sereno, fa quello che vuole, ti sbatte in faccia che lui "può" fare il coglione a 51 anni.
Per noi tutti questi rampolli viziati di imprenditori che hanno fatto la storia dell'Italia sono un grande danno.
Non è un coglione, è uno stronzo che fa cose da coglione.
Comunque ho visto patrimoni enormi, tra gli amici di mio padre, bruciati in pochissimi anni per scelte sbagliate.


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> So chi è. Il _"sembra"_ è legato all'immagine che dà.
> Della nazione a questo qui non frega niente. Gli interessa solo fare il figo sui social e divertirsi coi soldi di famiglia.
> E' sbagliato? Dipende dai punti di vista.
> Sicuramente per lui no, è la vita che vuole, è soddisfatto, sereno, fa quello che vuole, ti sbatte in faccia che lui "può" fare il coglione a 51 anni.
> ...


Ma infatti, figurati.
Quello che mi fa girare il cazzo in realtà è tutt'altro. Sono pieno di figli coglioni che si sono mangiati i patrimoni dei genitori. Tra i consulenti d'impresa c'è un detto che dice che la prima generazione costruisce, la seconda forse conserva e la terza distrugge. La mia esperienza dice che anche il forse è grosso come una casa. Però c'è un discorso diverso. Una volta un coglione figlio di papà che si spara va via la fabbrichetta del papi a troie e cocaina era invidiato forse dai cocainomani poveri. Adesso uno come vacchi, ricco senza meriti propri propugna la sua filosofia di vita a reti unificate per mezzo dei social e viene invidiato da tutta una serie di persone senza ambizione che vorrebbero vivere in vacanza con i soldi di qualcun altro e per questo motivo è nocivo.
Adesso non dico di fare come me che ho la foto di elon musk nel portafoglio, però se ci fosse gente un po' più ossessionata dall'idea di fare la differenza anche sui social non sarebbe male, visto che i social sono il mezzo principale per disintermediare la comunicazione.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Conta per quello che deve contare.
> Un giudizio estetico/fisico non può prevedere automaticamente una valutazione sulle capacità intellettive.


Ma il giudizio sulla sua pochezza non è derivante dalla sua forma fisica, ma dal fatto che per lui sia importante la forma fisica e poi,..dal suo modo di esibirsi.


----------



## danny (21 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma infatti, figurati.
> Quello che mi fa girare il cazzo in realtà è tutt'altro. Sono pieno di figli coglioni che si sono mangiati i patrimoni dei genitori. Tra i consulenti d'impresa c'è un detto che dice che la prima generazione costruisce, la seconda forse conserva e la terza distrugge. La mia esperienza dice che anche il forse è grosso come una casa. Però c'è un discorso diverso. Una volta un coglione figlio di papà che si spara va via la fabbrichetta del papi a troie e cocaina era invidiato forse dai cocainomani poveri. *Adesso uno come vacchi, ricco senza meriti propri propugna la sua filosofia di vita a reti unificate per mezzo dei social e viene invidiato da tutta una serie di persone senza ambizione che vorrebbero vivere in vacanza con i soldi di qualcun altro e per questo motivo è nocivo.*
> Adesso non dico di fare come me che ho la foto di elon musk nel portafoglio, però se ci fosse gente un po' più ossessionata dall'idea di fare la differenza anche sui social non sarebbe male, visto che i social sono il mezzo principale per disintermediare la comunicazione.


Assolutamente sì.
Ci sarebbe da chiedersi perché, in luogo dell'invidia, non scatti l'odio.
Ma è una domanda retorica anche questa.


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Assolutamente sì.
> Ci sarebbe da chiedersi perché, in luogo dell'invidia, non scatti l'odio.
> Ma è una domanda retorica anche questa.


Non è così è retorica. L'invidia invece della rabbia scatta perché la gente è più sveglia e consapevole di quello che sembra.
Perché a fronte di un reale impoverimento di chi lavora con mezzi propri rispetto a chi è stato più sveglio E ha messo a lavorare le macchine al posto delle persone, la gente si rende conto che i soldi non si fanno lavorando. La domanda non è così retorica. A me viene sempre da chiedermi se quelli che sputano sul reddito di cittadinanza Per partito preso abbiano realmente in testa la situazione economica del mondo. Abbiamo gente che lavora con le mani che guadagna €10 che poi spende per €10 di prodotti fatti dalle macchine al costo industriale di un centesimo e poi ci si stupisce che il 3% della popolazione mondiale detenga il 90% della ricchezza.


----------



## Vera (21 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma veramente non sai chi è Gianluca Vacchi E di chi è figlio? Il padre è quello che ha inventato e detiene il brevetto del tetrapak. La società produttrice del tetrapak, di cui lui ha ereditato le quote, gli passa una rendita di svariati milioni di euro al mese perché stia fuori dagli affari della sua vita e non rompe i coglioni. Il tetrapak, Per chi non lo sapesse, è il materiale da imballaggio con cui sono fatti i cartoni del latte, dei succhi di frutta e di una quantità industriale di altre cose. Diciamo che la società che ha fondato il padre di Vacchi fattura qualcosa come 2 miliardi di euro l'anno. E questo qua fa i balletti invece di contribuire alla crescita della nazione.


Tetrapak? Non IMA?


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Gennaio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Tetrapak? Non IMA?


Io sapevo il tetrapak


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Gennaio 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> ad obiettivi in che senso?
> sai che non è obbligatorio il dissenso a prescindere? l'impressione è che una volta stabilito un "nemico"(meglio persona che non ti aggrada) tu debba comunque remare contro.
> cerca di leggere le opinioni, non le persone altrimenti rischi di diventare infantile.


Ti pestavo
[video=youtube_share;dwFaMd67bQo]https://youtu.be/dwFaMd67bQo[/video]


----------



## Vera (21 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Io sapevo il tetrapak


Un amico aveva fatto il tirocinio presso IMA e relativa tesi di laurea e aveva parlato, appunto, di Vacchi. Poi magari è collegata alla TetraPak, non so.
Comunque la sostanza del tuo discorso non cambia.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> So chi è. Il _"sembra"_ è legato all'immagine che dà.
> Della nazione a questo qui non frega niente. Gli interessa solo fare il figo sui social e divertirsi coi soldi di famiglia.
> E' sbagliato? Dipende dai punti di vista.
> Sicuramente per lui no, è la vita che vuole, è soddisfatto, sereno, fa quello che vuole, ti sbatte in faccia che lui "può" fare il coglione a 51 anni.
> ...


Ci può essere chi prova invidia per quello stile di vita.
Mi pare che sia presentato come desiderabile, ma non è detto che lo sia per tutti. 
Lui certamente crede di essere invidiabile. 
Purtroppo sono venuta a conoscenza della sua esistenza. In verità ho fatto un po’ fatica a ritrovarlo, ho dovuto fare una ricerca.
Leggevo di un tizio che ha conosciuto un tipo famoso per lavoro e lo ha trovato arrogante  e che dava per scontato che lo conoscessero tutti. Lo ha citato con nome e cognome. Ho dovuto fare una ricerca e il viso non mi diceva nulla.
Anche personaggi di notevole notorietà sopravvalutano la loro fama.


----------

